# Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09



## Ute

*Dieses hier ist mehr zum verabreden!!!*

Es werden aber auch Fragen von Euch beantwortet.

So!
Und nu gibt es wieder eine nächste Runde.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alle sind wieder dazu eingeladen.
*Auch neue Leute werden gerne gesehen, alte wie junge, Erfahrene wie unerfahrene. Wir Angler sind eine Gemeinde. Es geht hier ums Spass haben.*

Hier mal eine Kopie von dem evtl. Ablauf. Wird aber alles spontan entschieden:


*Treffpunkt ist bei mir (uns) in 23749 Grube. Bei der Kirche 9. Und kommt direkt nach hinten auf den Hof gefahren. Da sitzten wir ja alle. Der Hof sollte eigentlich groß genug sein. Das Klingeln an der Haustür werden wir nicht hören. 
 Bis 12:30 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um 12 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. Vorher können wir gerne noch Kaffee zusammen trinken. Ich trinke was anderes, denn Kaffee schmeckt doch nicht. Wer früher kommen möchte, ist also kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Ich halte nichts von genauer Aufteilung. Nacher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das nötigste da sein. Wer was besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mit gebracht werden.
Es sollte aber drauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzten uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. Geangelt wird nüchtern.*


Aus Kaffee trinken wird Vorfächer binden gemacht. Also, wenn einer mit uns Vorfächer binden will der kommt schon früher. Sagen wir mal so um 11Uhr!

Und hier kommt wieder die Liste:

*pj6000  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich auch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



celler -   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* Scharzwusel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hornhechteutin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



olli B.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SimonHH  ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Andy1608  -  unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**HAI-score - **




nemles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



micha52 - traut sich nicht ^^, deswegen Zuschauer*




*petripohl*-   *




Wiederanfänger*




*Klaus S* *?* -* Schönwetterangler*




* 

5 Säcke Grillkohle sind  vom letzten mal noch da.
 *


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 01.03.09*

erster....

dabei :vik::vik::vik:

@ ute der 01.03 is aber ein Sonntag!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 01.03.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ein Sontag!


 @Ute !!!! Schreibfehler ???|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes#c


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 01.03.09*

@wusel: danke!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 01.03.09*

Moin Leute,

ein neuer Termin, klasse! Denke mal UTE meint aber den 28.02.2009.

Ich melde mich noch ob´s klappt.

Gruß Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 01.03.09*

Genau, genau. Es soll der 28.2. sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also:
Der nennt Mod, der dies hier mal liest, kanst du bitte das Datum in der Überschrift ändern. Das Treffen soll am 28.02.09 sein.
Vielen Danke lieber MOD.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 01.03.09*

dabei!!!!!!!!!
da ist meine freundin sowieso auf ihrer schulung,also brauch ich noch nicht mal ne bestätigung ;-)

würde mich aber freuen wenn mein bester auch wieder dabei ist...werd mit ihm dann in seinem büro bei ner tasse kaffee nochmal drüber schnacken ;-)


----------



## Honeyball

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich versuche mal, die Überschrift zu ändern...


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 01.03.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Der nennt Mod, der dies hier mal liest, kanst du bitte das Datum in der Überschrift ändern.


Dat ist doch fast nur einer, der mit Vorliebe hier ließt... und dabei holt er immer seine blaue Lampe raus:q:q:q 

Nun zur Anmeldung... Werde mich erst kurzfristig anmelden bzw. abmelden... weiß noch nichts genaues


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal, die Überschrift zu ändern...



Danke Honey!#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 01.03.09*

Dabei Dabei Dabei :k:k:k


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal, die Überschrift zu ändern...


Brich dir aber nicht dabei deine zarten Fingerchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






macmarco schrieb:


> Dat ist doch fast nur einer, der mit Vorliebe hier ließt... und dabei holt er immer seine blaue Lampe raus:q:q:q
> 
> Nun zur Anmeldung... Werde mich erst kurzfristig anmelden bzw. abmelden... weiß noch nichts genaues


Unser Blaulichtmod



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dabei Dabei Dabei :k:k:k


Dadrauf hab ich doch gewartet


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
bis dahin sollte ich wieder fit sein , also dabei :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin moin.

Bin da als Zuschauer dabei#6 aber erst wenn ich ausgeschlafen habe,denn in der Woche habe ich Schicht


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> bis dahin sollte ich wieder fit sein , also dabei :vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.........
 Dat wird aber auch mal Zeit.........


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Bin da als Zuschauer dabei#6 aber erst wenn ich ausgeschlafen habe,denn in der Woche habe ich Schicht
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Dat isss ja schade.
Wir können aber sonst das Treffen ja noch eine Woche weiter schieben.
Was haltet ihr davon???
Dann müsste ich goeddoek wieder anschreiben um den Termin ändern zu lassen. Den hatte ich angeschrieben, bevor unser Honeyball sich gemeldet hatte.



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> bis dahin sollte ich wieder fit sein , also dabei :vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Alle guten Dinge sind 3.
Und jetzt beim 3. Treffen willste nu endlich dabei sein.


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hey Ute,

ich bin dabei. entweder am 28.02. oder am 07.03.? scheint ja noch nicht so klar zu sein

Freu mich schon jetzt drauf:vik:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Stehst mit auf der Liste.
Dann ist wade doch bestimmt nicht weit.


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

#h neeee Prinzessin. Hier binnich. Muß noch mal den Dienstplan checken. Ansonsten binnich dabei. :m:vik:

tach olli " the Butt". Hat Melli die Plattmänner schon gebraten? Wat macht die Rute? noch schlimm? melli wollt doch pusten.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ute...setz mich mal bitte mit "?" in die teilnehmerliste...dange! :m


----------



## MINIBUBI

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin
Wenn ihr glaubt ich bin dabei,dann seit ihr gläubig.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Bis danneeee....
MINIBUBI


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ist die Frage, ob mans wirklich verschieben sollte, wenn schon viele zugesagt haben zum obigen Termin


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob mans wirklich verschieben sollte, wenn schon viele zugesagt haben zum obigen Termin


 #6..... lass uns den 28. festmachen
Ich wüsste z.b, 4 Leute die am 7. keine Zeit haben von daher bekommt man sowieso net alle unter einen Hut


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6..... lass uns den 28. festmachen
> Ich wüsste z.b, 4 Leute die am 7. keine Zeit haben von daher bekommt man sowieso net alle unter einen Hut





jup...seh ich auch so. #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Dat isss ja schade.
> Wir können aber sonst das Treffen ja noch eine Woche weiter schieben.
> Was haltet ihr davon???
> Dann müsste ich goeddoek wieder anschreiben um den Termin ändern zu lassen. Den hatte ich angeschrieben, bevor unser Honeyball sich gemeldet hatte.
> 
> 
> Alle guten Dinge sind 3.
> Und jetzt beim 3. Treffen willste nu endlich dabei sein.


 
nene,nichts verschieben.
termin steht und punkt..........



SimonHH schrieb:


> jup...seh ich auch so. #6


 
hä erst mit fragezeichen und nun willst hier mitbestimmen.
ne mein freundchen,so nicht ;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ Ute. Schreib mich dann mal als Zuschauer mit auf die liste:q

Am 7 ten habe ich eh keine Zeit,der 28 te ist schon optimal :m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@UTE

Alles geregelt!

*Die Dahme UTE möge mich bitte auf die Liste der teilnehmenden #6:vik:#6:vik:setzten!*


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hai-score schrieb:


> @ute
> 
> alles geregelt!
> 
> *die dahme ute möge mich bitte auf die liste der teilnehmenden #6:vik:#6:vik:setzten!*


 



#6#6#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> #6#6#6



Hura Celler, alles wie beim letzten mal???


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


Andy1608 schrieb:


> @ Ute. Schreib mich dann mal als Zuschauer mit auf die liste:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


abgelehnt Andy , brauche Dich als Trainer :vik::vik: . Meiner einer ist ja AUF der See zuhause nicht davor :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@hai
jo,genau wie beim letzten mal,nur diesmal ohne umwege zur ute.
dann hab ich auch was zum knüpfen mit ;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> abgelehnt Andy , brauche Dich als Trainer :vik::vik: . Meiner einer ist ja AUF der See zuhause nicht davor :vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Moin Micha.


Sorry,aber bilde keine Azubiś mehr aus:q kann dir aber denn noch nen paar gute Ratschläge geben,was das weite werfen angeht#h fürs dichte unter Land werfen ist der gute Celler zuständig:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Bin mit fünf dicken Fragezeichen auch wieder dabei :m


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Bin mit fünf dicken Fragezeichen auch wieder dabei :m


 

ich auch 
aber nur als zuschauer |gr: denn ich bin ja der , der noch niiee in der brandung geangelt hat  und muß noch lernen |peinlich

gruß micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> ich auch
> aber nur als zuschauer |gr: denn ich bin ja der , der noch niiee in der brandung geangelt hat  und muß noch lernen |peinlich
> 
> gruß micha



dann stellen wir uns zusammen auf einem Platz . Ich hab das letzte mal vor ca. 7 Jahren Brandungsangeln gemacht :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> dann stellen wir uns zusammen auf einem Platz . Ich hab das letzte mal vor ca. 7 Jahren Brandungsangeln gemacht :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Ich stelle mich dazu.:q
Bin ja auch mehr der Boots- oder Watangler. Ich lerne ja auch noch:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> ich auch
> aber nur als zuschauer |gr: denn ich bin ja der , der noch niiee in der brandung geangelt hat  und muß noch lernen |peinlich
> 
> gruß micha


 Nix .. kneifen gibt dat nicht..... wer nicht angelt kann auch nix lernen..... 
Also schön Ruten einpacken und ab geht die Post.
Wenn Dir wat an Ausrüstung fehlt sag bescheid


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


nemles schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich dazu.:q
> Bin ja auch mehr der Boots- oder Watangler. Ich lerne ja auch noch:q



supie dann haben wir viel Platz zum werfen :q . Wir müssen die Bleie doch parallel zu Strand werfen oder ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> supie dann haben wir viel Platz zum werfen :q . Wir müssen die Bleie doch parallel zu Strand werfen oder ?
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Hängt vom Zielfisch ab |supergri

Willst Du die großen zweibeinigen, dann volles Rohr parallel und möglichst flach, wie beim Spinnfischen in bewaldeten Seen#6
Ab 150er aufwärts fängt man meistens was.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Nix .. kneifen gibt dat nicht..... wer nicht angelt kann auch nix lernen.....
> Also schön Ruten einpacken und ab geht die Post.
> Wenn Dir wat an Ausrüstung fehlt sag bescheid


 
danke fürs angebot #6 komme gern drauf zurück :m
aber bedenke da ich noch nie in der brandung war |gr: habe ich auch null an ausrüstung #t
trotzdem muß ich erst mal die 5? stehen lassen da ich das noch mit meiner lieben LAG besprechen muß #c

gruß micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wie ???Woydiiiii angelt auch??? dachte immer er sei Statist


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> dann stellen wir uns zusammen auf einem Platz . Ich hab das letzte mal vor ca. 7 Jahren Brandungsangeln gemacht :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 


nemles schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich dazu.:q
> Bin ja auch mehr der Boots- oder Watangler. Ich lerne ja auch noch:q


 

das wäre ein spaß  :m
ein kapitän, ein boots und watangler und eine see und watangler #6
volle deckung dem rest :vik:


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> das wäre ein spaß :m
> ein kapitän, ein boots und watangler und eine see und watangler #6
> volle deckung dem rest :vik:


 ^
Ich glaube bei den Treffen besteht eine größere gefahr sich am grill zu verbrennen als einen unfall mit herum fliegendem angelgeschirr zu erleben|supergri|supergri|supergri

also mitmachen:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> ^
> Ich glaube bei den Treffen besteht eine größere gefahr sich am grill zu verbrennen als einen unfall mit herum fliegendem angelgeschirr zu erleben|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> also mitmachen:m



Das könnte ich jetzt aus zwei Richtungen persönlich nehmen.
Ausser schwatte Beene und Bratwurst hat auf meinem Grill nix zu suchen, und beim Werfen hab ich die Ostsee noch immer gefunden :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



olli b. schrieb:


> ^
> ich glaube bei den treffen besteht eine größere gefahr sich am grill zu verbrennen als einen unfall mit herum fliegendem angelgeschirr zu erleben|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> also mitmachen:m


 #6#6#6


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Wie ???Woydiiiii angelt auch??? dachte immer er sei Statist


manchmal ja vom Land aus . Ist aber immer so langweilig gewesen bis dato . Kein Echolot mit vielen Fischen drauf , die nicht beißen wollten , keiner der nach Kurt schreit , kein Bootjunge der sich um die Fische kümmert und die Gerätschaften sauber hält also langweilig und mit Arbeit verbunden |supergri . Da aber Tom mit seinem Grill in der Nähe ist , somit auch ein Feuerchen an dem ich Alter Mann seine morschen Knochen aufwärmen kann könnte es lustig werden :vik::vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> manchmal ja vom Land aus .
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Dann mach mal hinne, dass wir raus kommen, ich warte schon ganz sehnsüchtig :m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Dann mach mal hinne, dass wir raus kommen, ich warte schon ganz sehnsüchtig :m


und ich erst zumal gut Mefo´s gefangen werden |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> und ich erst zumal gut Mefo´s gefangen werden |supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Umso dringender Meister.... und wenn ich dich runter trage, dat ist mir egal!!!!:g


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Micha.
> 
> 
> Sorry,aber bilde keine Azubiś mehr aus:q kann dir aber denn noch nen paar gute Ratschläge geben,was das weite werfen angeht#h fürs dichte unter Land werfen ist der gute Celler zuständig:m
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
soll das heißen ich kann nicht werfen???
ich hab gefangen und ihr????



micha52 schrieb:


> ich auch
> aber nur als zuschauer |gr: denn ich bin ja der , der noch niiee in der brandung geangelt hat  und muß noch lernen |peinlich
> 
> gruß micha


 
kein problem,wir zeigen dir dat schon...



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> dann stellen wir uns zusammen auf einem Platz . Ich hab das letzte mal vor ca. 7 Jahren Brandungsangeln gemacht :q:q:q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
auch kein problem



nemles schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich dazu.:q
> Bin ja auch mehr der Boots- oder Watangler. Ich lerne ja auch noch:q


 

jaja,immer diese ausreden....


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin moin.

@ Celler : nicht traurig sein,aber in kurzen Würfen bist du unschlagbar:m
Für mich ist dieses werfen echt anstrengend|kopfkrat


Wenn Ihr die zweibeinigen Angeln wollt nehme ich gerne eine Rute mit#h
Die Angel ich eh am liebsten:vik:


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @UTE
> 
> Alles geregelt!
> 
> *Die Dahme UTE möge mich bitte auf die Liste der teilnehmenden #6:vik:#6:vik:setzten!*



Ute hast übersehen???

Ich steh ja noch nicht bei den teilnehmenden, trach mich ma bitte ein.:vik:


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Andy1608
Wie weit wirfst du denn im Schnitt und mit welchem Wurf (Überkopf nach hinten abgelegt)?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



sunny schrieb:


> @Andy1608
> Wie weit wirfst du denn im Schnitt und mit welchem Wurf (Überkopf nach hinten abgelegt)?




Über Kopf und hinten ablegen|kopfkrat nein scherz,genau so
Mit ner 12er geflochtenen und nen Taper-Tip und 160gr und einem Hakensystem ,im schnitt 150 meter und Meer


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Über Kopf und hinten ablegen|kopfkrat nein scherz,genau so
> Mit ner 12er geflochtenen und nen Taper-Tip und 160gr und einem Hakensystem ,im schnitt 150 meter und Meer
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




Hast da noch ne Schlagschnur vorgeknüpft?


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Alter Falter. Lob und Anerkennung sag ich da nur #6. 

An die Weiten werde ich wohl nie rankommen. Dafür bin ich viel zu selten in der Brandung :c.

@Hai-Score
Taper-Tip ist die Schlagschnur.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Alter Falter. Lob und Anerkennung sag ich da nur #6.
> 
> An die Weiten werde ich wohl nie rankommen. Dafür bin ich viel zu selten in der Brandung :c.
> 
> @Hai-Score
> Taper-Tip ist die Schlagschnur.



aha.
ich dachte Taper-Tip ist Isolierband was andy sich um den Zeigefinger gewickelt hat damit die Schnur seinen Finger nicht ein/abschneidet???


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Dat ist Tape.

Taper-Tip ist ne ca. 10 m lange Monoschnur, die sich verjüngt. Also da, wo du die Montage ranknotest, ist ca. 0,60 und wo sie mit dem Geflecht verbunden wird ca. 0,28 mm stark. Gibt da verschiedene Ausführungen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Dat ist Tape.
> 
> Taper-Tip ist ne ca. 10 m lange Monoschnur, die sich verjüngt. Also da, wo du die Montage ranknotest, ist ca. 0,60 und wo sie mit dem Geflecht verbunden wird ca. 0,28 mm stark. Gibt da verschiedene Ausführungen.



|kopfkrat

mmmh, taper-Tip........wieder was gelernt. _Danke_


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ach Andy,

mit welchem Knoten verbindest du denn dein ominöses Taper-Tip mit der geflochtenen?|bigeyes


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich nehme zum Verbinden von zwei Schnüren immer den doppelten Grinner (beste Knoten von Welt für mich). Dabei ist es egal welche Kostellation man gerade hat, Mono zu Mono, Geflecht zu Geflecht oder Mono zu Geflecht.

Das einzige wo man drauf achen muss ist, dass man mit dem Geflecht mehr Windungen machen muss als mit Mono.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Jau den kenn ich.

Bin gerade dabei zu grübeln ob ich von der moniofill auf geflochtene in der Brandung umsteige.

Tendiere aber eher die Geflochtene etwas stärker zu nehmen und dann auf Schlagschnur zu verzichten.

Hat auch Nachteile, aber der Knoten bremst ja auch.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich mach das von den Umständen am Wasser abhängig, ob ich mit Mono oder Geflecht fische. Bspw. würde ich bei Krautgang nicht mit Geflecht fischen.

Insgesamt gesehen angel ich lieber mit Mono. Ist wahrscheinlich aber ne Glaubensfrage. Auf jeden Fall kommt man mit Geflecht auf weit aus größere Wurfweiten als mit Mono (auch als Anfänger).

Von dicker und dafür ohne Schlagschnur würde absehen. Ich glaube, dass die insgesamt dickere Schnur einen erheblich höheren Reibungswiderstand hat als der Knoten, der ratzfatz durch die Ringe durch ist. Somit kommst du wieder auf weniger Wurfweite.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Haste recht.
Ich lass erst noch mal alles beim alten! In Dahme wurden die Fische ohnehin eher auf kurzer Distanz gefangen.

Gruß Andreas aus Celle


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> @ Celler : nicht traurig sein,aber in kurzen Würfen bist du unschlagbar:m
> Für mich ist dieses werfen echt anstrengend|kopfkrat


 
|uhoh: wieso anstrengend???
einfach nicht soviel schwung nehemen



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ute hast übersehen???
> 
> Ich steh ja noch nicht bei den teilnehmenden, trach mich ma bitte ein.:vik:


am besten ne pn.....



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Über Kopf und hinten ablegen|kopfkrat nein scherz,genau so
> Mit ner 12er geflochtenen und nen Taper-Tip und 160gr und einem Hakensystem ,im schnitt 150 meter und Meer
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
150 m?
soviel wasser war doch da garnicht???



sunny schrieb:


> Dat ist Tape.
> 
> Taper-Tip ist ne ca. 10 m lange Monoschnur, die sich verjüngt. Also da, wo du die Montage ranknotest, ist ca. 0,60 und wo sie mit dem Geflecht verbunden wird ca. 0,28 mm stark. Gibt da verschiedene Ausführungen.


 

 taper tip nach meiner meinung ist einfach nur die schlagschnur vorn dran.
0.60 und dann mit nem knoten an die hauptschnur getüddelt...
gibt es aber auch fertig zu kaufen...
kosten ca 10 euro -220 m........
da ist sie dann knotenlos verjüngt...
10 m schlagschnu-10 mverjüngung-rest hauptschnur(von 27mm-37mm gibts die glaube ich)


----------



## sunny

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Guckst du

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d..._tips_5x15m/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



sunny schrieb:


> Guckst du
> 
> http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/co/d..._tips_5x15m/5,1,62,63,1,1__products-model.htm


 

na toll,jetzt dachte ich,ich kann auch mal bisschen klug *******n da kommst du umme ecke |krach:
naja,dann gibts eben 2 alternativen.
meine ist eben die günstigere :q


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin moin.


@ Sunny : den Knoten nehme ich auch gibt soviel knoten,die kann man garnicht im kopf haben|kopfkrat
@ Hai-score : nehme den Taper-Tip damit ich noch ein wenig Dehnung in der Schnur habe und mir die Fische nicht so schnell aus schlitzen
Meine Finger Tape ich,weil es in meinem Job nicht unbedingt gut kommt wenn die Fingerspitzen Wunden aufweisen und ich die Schnur nur mit einem Finger fest halte beim werfen                                                         @ Celler : guten Morgen wir sprechen von geflochtener Schnur mit nem Taper-Tip und nicht von ner Keule von 10€|bla:


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Andy
welche 12er Geflochtete bevorzugst du denn?


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Andreas


Ich nehme die 12er Zoom 7 ,angel aber auch mit der 8 ter Zoom 7.


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Bin mit fünf dicken Fragezeichen auch wieder dabei :m


*Erledigt*


micha52 schrieb:


> ich auch
> aber nur als zuschauer |gr: denn ich bin ja der , der noch niiee in der brandung geangelt hat  und muß noch lernen |peinlich
> 
> gruß micha


*Viele standen noch nie in der Brandung und können es jetzt*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich dazu.:q
> Bin ja auch mehr der Boots- oder Watangler. Ich lerne ja auch noch:q


*Ich als Bootsangler kann es auch nicht. Also stelle ich mich dazu.*
*Bis Andy mir das beigebracht hat, dauert es ja noch was.*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> supie dann haben wir viel Platz zum werfen :q . Wir müssen die Bleie doch parallel zu Strand werfen oder ?
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


*Da wirst du schon was bekommen. Aber was??*



micha52 schrieb:


> danke fürs angebot #6 komme gern drauf zurück :m
> aber bedenke da ich noch nie in der brandung war |gr: habe ich auch null an ausrüstung #t
> trotzdem muß ich erst mal die 5? stehen lassen da ich das noch mit meiner lieben LAG besprechen muß #c
> 
> gruß micha


*Am Teich musste auch werfen. Also.
Und Brandungsruten nehme ich auch nicht. Also.*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> und ich erst zumal gut Mefo´s gefangen werden |supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


*Ich will auch eine Mefo*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Ute hast übersehen???
> 
> Ich steh ja noch nicht bei den teilnehmenden, trach mich ma bitte ein.:vik:


*Und ich dachte, ich hätte dich schon aufgeschrieben.*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Haste recht.
> Ich lass erst noch mal alles beim alten! In Dahme wurden die Fische ohnehin eher auf kurzer Distanz gefangen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas aus Celle


*Deshalb angel ich auch gerne in Dahme^^*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Andreas
> 
> 
> Ich nehme die 12er Zoom 7 ,angel aber auch mit der 8 ter Zoom 7.
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


*Fachchinesisch*^^


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Andreas
> 
> 
> Ich nehme die 12er Zoom 7 ,angel aber auch mit der 8 ter Zoom 7.
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



@ Ute
**Übersetzungsprogrann an:

Das ist eine geflochtene Schnur von Cormoran.
Corastrong Zoom 7 ( 7, weil 7 Flechtungen pro mm )
12er = 0,12 mm Durchmesser
8ter = 0,08 mm Durchmesser

Übersetzungsprogramm aus**

Gruß|wavey:
caddel


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



caddel schrieb:


> @ Ute
> **Übersetzungsprogrann an:
> 
> Das ist eine geflochtene Schnur von Cormoran.
> Corastrong Zoom 7 ( 7, weil 7 Flechtungen pro mm )
> 12er = 0,12 mm Durchmesser
> 8ter = 0,08 mm Durchmesser
> 
> Übersetzungsprogramm aus**
> 
> Gruß|wavey:
> caddel


Toll diese Programme.:k


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

hab mal bei meiner holden mal vorgefühlt wies mit dem we aus sieht |uhoh:

sie war nicht gerade begeistert #d 

mmhh |kopfkrat mag wohl daran liegen das ich im moment fast jedes we unterwegs bin (jhv angelverein, fußball, geb von meiner ma und opa) 
aber mal sehen 

was das gerät angeht, bin ich doch sehr feinfühlig (forellenjäger aus leidenschaft egal ob bach,teich o. meer) ich glaube das ist dann doch ein wenig zu fein für die brandung oder ;+ vielleicht kann ich ja noch n kumpel überzeugen (karpfenangler) der hat genug mittel schweres gerät

gruß micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> was das gerät angeht, bin ich doch sehr feinfühlig (forellenjäger aus leidenschaft egal ob bach,teich o. meer) ich glaube das ist dann doch ein wenig zu fein für die brandung oder ;+ vielleicht kann ich ja noch n kumpel überzeugen (karpfenangler) der hat genug mittel schweres gerät
> 
> gruß micha


 Wie schon geschrieben... Ruten kann ich Dir leihweise mitbringen kein Ding... hab genug von den Dingern. Könnte Dir für dünnes Geld auch welche verkaufen wenn Du Interesse hast.
Sag rechtzeitig gescheid  denn geit dat los |supergri


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,
also wenn Ihr mich noch mal ertragt wäre ich auch gerne wieder mit dabei.
Aber nicht das Ihr glaubt Ihr könntet diesmal wieder alles alleine trinken.#g
@ute
Ich hätte gerne ein plätzchen für mein Schlafsack |schlafengebucht.
@olli B 
Ist Dein Freund (Name habe ich leider vergesseb) auch wieder dabei? Könnten ja sonst eventuell zusammen fahren.
@alle
wie sieht es diesmal mit Vorfach binden aus?

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> moin moin,
> also wenn ihr mich noch mal ertragt wäre ich auch gerne wieder mit dabei.


 #6 super #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> 
> @ Celler : guten Morgen wir sprechen von geflochtener Schnur mit nem Taper-Tip und nicht von ner Keule von 10€|bla:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


und wat willst mir damit jetzt sagen?
taper-tip nur bei geflecht|kopfkrat
ich hab ihm lediglich erzählt das es die (keulenschnur)fertig und ohne knoten(also in der herstellung knotenlos verjüngt) zu kaufen gibt....

@petripohl

also ich hab das noch nie geglaubt,aber ich kam mir immer so vor.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ Matze : Die Keule hat eine länge von 220m#h der Taper-Tip aber nur 15m#h
Meine geflochtene hat eine länge von 300m,dass ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied#q

PS : Lieber Matze,dass klären wir beim nächsten Treffen:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> @ Matze : Die Keule hat eine länge von 220m#h der Taper-Tip aber nur 15m#h
> Meine geflochtene hat eine länge von 300m,dass ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied#q
> 
> PS : Lieber Matze,dass klären wir beim nächsten Treffen:m
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


 
ick weiß das die keule 220 m lang ist.
entscheident sind aber die ersten 20 m auf denen sich die schnur knotenlos verjüngt...
mehr wollt ich doch garnicht sagen...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ach jetzt hab ich verstanden........
wusste nicht das die taper tip nur diese schnur ist die man ran knotet.

sorry für ,eine schlechte info...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> also wenn Ihr mich noch mal ertragt wäre ich auch gerne wieder mit dabei.
> Aber nicht das Ihr glaubt Ihr könntet diesmal wieder alles alleine trinken.#g
> @ute
> Ich hätte gerne ein plätzchen für mein Schlafsack |schlafengebucht.
> @olli B
> Ist Dein Freund (Name habe ich leider vergesseb) auch wieder dabei? Könnten ja sonst eventuell zusammen fahren.
> @alle
> wie sieht es diesmal mit Vorfach binden aus?
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte



Klasse das du dabei bist.

...und sogar mit Übernachtung, du wirst mir immer sympatischer!

Ollis B. Freund hieß Florian, der Schutzheilige der Feuerwehr. Ganz einfach zu merken wenn man weiss das der Feuerwehrmann ist!
(Komisch hat Olli B. auch A. Freunde!!!! Und wer ist das???)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Klasse das du dabei bist.
> 
> ...und sogar mit Übernachtung, du wirst mir immer sympatischer!
> 
> Ollis B. Freund hieß Florian, der Schutzheilige der Feuerwehr. Ganz einfach zu merken wenn man weiss das der Feuerwehrmann ist!
> (Komisch hat Olli B. auch A. Freunde!!!! Und wer ist das???)





...der feuerwehrmann heisst christian (wade67) #h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...der feuerwehrmann heisst christian (wade67) #h



nee, da waren zwei Feuerwehrsmännchen!

Der Florian ist doch der der bei seiner eigenen Frau fänsterlt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nee, da waren zwei Feuerwehrsmännchen!
> 
> *Der Florian ist doch der der bei seiner eigenen Frau fänsterlt*|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



moin andrea #h


|bigeyes...aha...:q


waren 2 feuerwehrmännchen? hm...ok :m


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> also wenn Ihr mich noch mal ertragt wäre ich auch gerne wieder mit dabei.
> Aber nicht das Ihr glaubt Ihr könntet diesmal wieder alles alleine trinken.#g
> @ute
> Ich hätte gerne ein plätzchen für mein Schlafsack |schlafengebucht.
> @olli B
> Ist Dein Freund (Name habe ich leider vergesseb) auch wieder dabei? Könnten ja sonst eventuell zusammen fahren.
> @alle
> wie sieht es diesmal mit Vorfach binden aus?
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte


Bist dabei. |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

UTE,

Celler und ich auch ÜBERNACHTUNG!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

dadrauf hab ich nur gewartet. 
Und ihr bekommt wieder euer Ehebettchen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Ute schrieb:


> dadrauf hab ich nur gewartet.
> Und ihr bekommt wieder euer Ehebettchen.



dann ist das WE ja gerettet!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

hier ist was los.
dat ihr immer nur an das eine denken müsst...
ich will endlich mal angeln, ein zwei bierchen und mich dann ins bett legen...
aber nein,ihr müsst mich ja immer abfüllen und mich gefügig machen


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

alles was Spaß macht:k


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ja es waren zwei feuerwehmänner: wade 67 und florian genannt Flö-chen

Nein ich habe keine anderen freunde

weiß auch nicht wieso:vik::vik:

Beide müssen nochmal den dienstplan checken, ob sie können(angeln meine ich):q:q

Ich freue mich jedenfalls riesig drauf:q:q:q

@petripohl: zusammenfahren? warum nicht... klären wir dann kurz vorher, ok?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> J
> Beide müssen nochmal den dienstplan checken, ob sie können(angeln meine ich):q:q



Olli du passt zu uns,
aber wir müssen aufpassen hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145983&page=4
wird sich schon über uns beschwert#c#c#c#c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Olli du passt zu uns,
> aber wir müssen aufpassen hier
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145983&page=4
> wird sich schon über uns beschwert#c#c#c#c


 Da stehn wir ja wohl drüber ... Oder ??


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Olli du passt zu uns,
> aber wir müssen aufpassen hier
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145983&page=4
> wird sich schon über uns beschwert#c#c#c#c


 
also was das geschrieben wird ist schon wirklich unterste schublade :r


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|muahah:ich lach mich wech...die beiden haben sonst auch nix informatives zu schreiben und dann solche texte.klasse typen...:q:q
jo mien schiedder...lächeln und gut is dat.#6

und am wasser sind dat die allergrößten "experten"  |muahah:


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo an alle "Dahmer".

Bitte weiter so schreiben.

Ich habe den 28.2.2009 fest im Auge.

Falls ich es diesmal schaffe, werde ich mir mal euch Autoren anschauen.

Könnt ihr genauso gut angeln wie schreiben?

Sind eigentlich immer noch "Fremde" erwünscht?

Oder seid ihr schon eine verschworene Gemeinschaft?

Ich grüße alle Brandungsangler.

Verdammte Sucht 

Wiederanfänger


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo an alle "Dahmer".
> 
> Bitte weiter so schreiben.
> 
> Ich habe den 28.2.2009 fest im Auge.
> 
> Falls ich es diesmal schaffe, werde ich mir mal euch Autoren anschauen.
> 
> Könnt ihr genauso gut angeln wie schreiben?
> 
> Sind eigentlich immer noch "Fremde" erwünscht?
> 
> Oder seid ihr schon eine verschworene Gemeinschaft?
> 
> Ich grüße alle Brandungsangler.
> 
> Verdammte Sucht
> 
> Wiederanfänger





hallo wiederanfänger...#h

wie können genausogut schreiben,wie angeln,wie grillen,wie lustig sein,wie eigendlich ne klasse truppe sein usw.
fremde gibt es nicht für uns...jeder,wirklich jeder,ist herzlich willkommen bei uns.
wir sind eine gemeinschaft...aber keine verschworene.

und nu hör auf so kram zu sabbeln...pack die klamotten zusammen,nimm wat zu grillen mit...und dann sehen wir uns am 28.02. bei ute. :m





p.s.: ich bin kein "dahmer"...ich bin hamburger


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> p.s.: ich bin kein "dahmer"...ich bin hamburger


 In Ostholstein lassen wir ja auch nicht jeden rein....:k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> In Ostholstein lassen wir ja auch nicht jeden rein....:k





du kommst doch nur mit nem gültigen seuchenzeugnis aus ostholstein raus...:q :l


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ja ja leicht hat es der Wusel nicht mit den neuen EU-Verordnungen

@Simone: Sorry, habe dein Anruf net gehört hatte Handballtraining.... melde mich morgen bei dir, wenns dann ok ist


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> du kommst doch nur mit nem gültigen seuchenzeugnis aus ostholstein raus...:q :l


 














macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ja leicht hat es der Wusel nicht mit den neuen EU-Verordnungen


 Laut EU Beschluss bekommt Pansdorf ...Gr Grönau als Parkplatz zugesprochen.....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Laut EU Beschluss bekommt Pansdorf ...Gr Grönau als Parkplatz zugesprochen.....


*Räusper* Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden... Pansdorf wird doch der neue Flughafen von Gr. Grönau|uhoh:|supergri|supergri Du musst mal richtig zu hören


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> *Räusper* Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden... Pansdorf wird doch der neue Flughafen von Gr. Grönau|uhoh:|supergri|supergri Du musst mal richtig zu hören


 Ja ja ...|bla: Da reden wir Sonntag mal drüber |supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ja ja leicht hat es der Wusel nicht mit den neuen EU-Verordnungen
> 
> @Simone: Sorry, habe dein Anruf net gehört hatte Handballtraining.... melde mich morgen bei dir, wenns dann ok ist






jup...aber bitte erst ab 21 uhr :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Laut EU Beschluss bekommt Pansdorf ...Gr Grönau als Parkplatz zugesprochen.....






                                  *Räusper* Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden... Pansdorf wird doch der neue Flughafen von Gr. Grönau




hallo kinners...

schleswig-holstein ist stadterweiterungsgebiet für hamburch...wir annektieren euer bundesland und asphaltieren erstma alles.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wa????? Hamburg ist doch ein Vorort von Grönau !!!!!!!!!   DU weißt aber auch gar nichts   

@Wusel: Stimmt werde dir dann schon mal den Flughafen zeigen wie er in etwa aussehen wird


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wa????? Hamburg ist doch ein Vorort von Grönau !!!!!!!!!   DU weißt aber auch gar nichts
> 
> @Wusel: Stimmt werde dir dann schon mal den Flughafen zeigen wie er in etwa aussehen wird




n vorort...#d :q...träumerchen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Wusel: Stimmt werde dir dann schon mal den Flughafen zeigen wie er in etwa aussehen wird


 Genau richtig....#6 
Ich komme ja nach Gr. Grönau....... (EIGENTOR :q)
|muahah:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Simone:Ach ein kleiner Stadtteil von Grönau.... Stimmt...Sorry, mein Fehler


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ach ein kleiner Stadtteil von Grönau.... Stimmt...Sorry, mein Fehler





...euer dorf wird als erstes eingeebnet und zubetoniert :q:q


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Genau richtig....#6
> Ich komme ja nach Gr. Grönau....... (EIGENTOR :q)
> |muahah:


Ich weeeeeeeiß, aber wir weden uns dann verstecken, so dass du uns net finden kannst|wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|schlafensoooo ich wer nun mal schlafen gehen, muss morgen gaaanzzzz früh raus.... Dann schlaft nachher mal gut |schlaf:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> |schlafensoooo ich wer nun mal schlafen gehen, muss morgen gaaanzzzz früh raus.... Dann schlaft nachher mal gut |schlaf:





jo marco...du auch.bis neulich... |wavey:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo an alle "Dahmer".
> Hallo Wiederanfänger
> Bitte weiter so schreiben.
> gern
> Ich habe den 28.2.2009 fest im Auge.
> schön
> Falls ich es diesmal schaffe, werde ich mir mal euch Autoren anschauen.
> Sieh zu das du es schafft, aber schau lieber nicht so genau hin!
> Könnt ihr genauso gut angeln wie schreiben?
> na klar. (Aber einen Schneider gibt ews immer, und nächtes mal werde ich es nicht sein!
> Sind eigentlich immer noch "Fremde" erwünscht?
> Immer, der Strand ist doch groß genug für alle! Und wenn du übernachten willst, dann hat UTE drei Wohnungen.
> Oder seid ihr schon eine verschworene Gemeinschaft?
> nee, das ist ja gerade das Gute, diese Zwanglosigkeit! (Außer dem eigenen Zwang, kann jeder alles für sich entscheiden.) Nur wer sich anmeldet, sollte auch kommen oder absagen. ich glaube letztes mal haben alle die dann doch nicht konnten abgesagt.
> Ich grüße alle Brandungsangler.
> dito
> Verdammte Sucht
> 
> Wiederanfänger



Gruß aus Celle


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Olli du passt zu uns,
> aber wir müssen aufpassen hier
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145983&page=4
> wird sich schon über uns beschwert#c#c#c#c


 
und ich hab ne vorverwarnung für mein post gekriegt...
das  alles nur für euch bzw weil ich unser trööt schützen(verteidigen>)wollte 



SimonHH schrieb:


> p.s.: ich bin kein "dahmer"...ich bin hamburger


 
aber du bist unsere DAME


moin moin @all


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> und ich hab ne vorverwarnung für mein post gekriegt...
> das  alles nur für euch bzw weil ich unser trööt schützen(verteidigen>)wollte



Oh das ist aber bitter, für welches Posting ist das denn? Ich finde gar keins von dir was aus meiner Sicht verwarnungswürdig ist!

Also ich halte mich jetzt zürück. Nur noch 50% Spaß im Anglerboard!


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Oh das ist aber bitter, für welches Posting ist das denn? Ich finde gar keins von dir was aus meiner Sicht verwarnungswürdig ist!
> 
> Also ich halte mich jetzt zürück. Nur noch 50% Spaß im Anglerboard!


 

ich habs geändert...
hab ne gelbe karte dafür gekriegt...


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin moin!

@ ute: ich übernachte mit meiner "haut & knochen" auch wieder bei dir im kleinen zimmer der Whg 3 . kannste also auf der Startseite eintragen. Danke! achja ne kiste pilsatoren und ouzu bring ich auch mit!


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo an alle "Dahmer".
> 
> Bitte weiter so schreiben.
> 
> Ich habe den 28.2.2009 fest im Auge.
> 
> Falls ich es diesmal schaffe, werde ich mir mal euch Autoren anschauen.
> 
> Könnt ihr genauso gut angeln wie schreiben?
> 
> Sind eigentlich immer noch "Fremde" erwünscht?
> 
> Oder seid ihr schon eine verschworene Gemeinschaft?
> 
> Ich grüße alle Brandungsangler.
> 
> Verdammte Sucht
> 
> Wiederanfänger


Stehst jetzt auch auf der Liste


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Schickt mir Eure private E-Mailadresse.
Ich kann hier nicht weiter schreiben.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Stehst jetzt auch auf der Liste


 Hi !! Da ja die Übernachtung bei Dir kostenlos ist würde ich auch gerne bei Dir schlafen... ist das Okay ?? Schlafsack bringe ich mit


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Hi !! Da ja die Übernachtung bei Dir kostenlos ist würde ich auch gerne bei Dir schlafen... ist das Okay ?? Schlafsack bringe ich mit



Kannst ja auch gerne mit in meinen Schlafsack kriechen. Dann bekommt deiner keine "Abnutzungen".


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nee, da waren zwei Feuerwehrsmännchen!
> 
> Der Florian ist doch der der bei seiner eigenen Frau fänsterlt|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Genau #h der eine is Flo und der andere bin ich, wade. da ich bis nu am 28.  noch Dienst hab, kann ich erst kurzfristich wat sagen |gr:


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ute: wieso kannst du hier nicht weiter schreiben? Wegen deiner Verwarnungen?
Und wo ist dein POst darüber geblieben? gelöscht?

hast ne pn!


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ja, es wurde alles von mir gelöscht.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Komm UTE ich lad dich auf ne Tasse Kaffe ein:
http://img240.*ih.us/img240/1706/dsc00021xt3.jpg


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ute 

wie alles gelöscht? |kopfkrat

Du hast Post 

Gruß micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch gerne mit in meinen Schlafsack kriechen. Dann bekommt deiner keine "Abnutzungen".


Und vorallem keine Flecken... :k:k:k:l:l:l


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und vorallem keine Flecken... :k:k:k:l:l:l



Ferkel!


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Komm UTE ich lad dich auf ne Tasse Kaffe ein:
> http://img240.*ih.us/img240/1706/dsc00021xt3.jpg


Mach mal einen Kakao mit Schuss draus und ich bin gleich da.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und vorallem keine Flecken... :k:k:k:l:l:l




*Wir sind doch vorsichtig.*


Wouw
Meine Sachen bleiben stehen. Freu.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Sach mal Herr Hai-Score...trinkst du Spülikaffee???


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Sach mal Herr Hai-Score...trinkst du Spülikaffee???



Nee Kaffee-Crema legger!


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Achsooooo.... Naja, aber hauptsache nen Ball uf´n Schreibtisch  Und Blümschen  hat er auch ...nicht schlecht


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ach Leude, wenn wir unsre Ute nich hätten.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Stellt Euch ma vor unsre Norditaliener celler, HAIscore und co müßten nach dem langen Angelabend noch wieder nache Heimat hinüber. 300 km mit müder Birne. Wat kann da passieren. Oder`n andrer von uns entschließt sich aus Unterkunftsmangel *doch* nach`n Grillen mit 1 komma 8 im Turm noch nach Haus zu fahrn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . Wir ham sooon Glück das Ute uns für`n Klapps auf`n 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......... ne bescheidene Bleibe stellt. Obwohl? darf sie den Klapps eigntlich annehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mir doch egal. Intressiert mich`n Haufen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 für Ute


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Achsooooo.... Naja, aber hauptsache nen Ball uf´n Schreibtisch  Und Blümschen  hat er auch ...nicht schlecht



Die haben mir hier einen stressball hingelegt weil ich mich immer über alles soooo aufrege!


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ach Leude, wenn wir unsre Ute nich hätten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stellt Euch ma vor unsre Norditaliener celler, HAIscore und co müßten nach dem langen Angelabend noch wieder nache Heimat hinüber. 300 km mit müder Birne. Wat kann da passieren. Oder`n andrer von uns entschließt sich aus Unterkunftsmangel *doch* nach`n Grillen mit 1 komma 8 im Turm noch nach Haus zu fahrn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wir ham sooon Glück das Ute uns für`n Klapps auf`n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......... ne bescheidene Bleibe stellt. Obwohl? darf sie den Klapps eigntlich annehmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mir doch egal. Intressiert mich`n Haufen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> für Ute













nix übers übernachten erzählen!


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Die haben mir hier einen stressball hingelegt weil ich mich immer über alles soooo aufrege!


 

Dat gibt im Moment nix über was ich mich mehr aufreg´n könnte wie 

kleinkarierte Tintenpisser


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> nix übers übernachten erzählen!


 





kuchst Du, ich glaub nich das ich das Wort das man nich erwähnen darf in meinem Text erwähnt habe


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

wat is hier blos schon wieder los? #d nur noch chaos...






und ich mittendrin :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> kuchst du, ich glaub nich das ich das wort das man nich erwähnen darf in meinem text erwähnt habe


 #6#6#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6#6#6



Wusel ist gegen mir :c:c:c


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Nee Kaffee-Crema legger!


 Jau davon bekommt man nen Sixpack....... (oder war es doch dat Fass ??? |kopfkrat ) #h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jau davon bekommt man nen Sixpack....... (oder war es doch dat Fass ??? |kopfkrat ) #h



Fäss*chen*! Bitte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wusel ist gegen mir :c:c:c


 Nööööööö !!!! Ich darf ""Kostenlos"" bei/mit Ute schlafen #6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Nööööööö !!!! Ich darf ""Kostenlos"" bei/mit Ute schlafen #6



Hoffentlich liest Utes Männe nicht mit!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest Utes Männe nicht mit!


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wat is hier blos schon wieder los? #d nur noch chaos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und ich mittendrin :vik:


 
Och Simönchen mach dir kein Kopp. Die Ereignisse ham sich hier`n büschen überschlagen. Es gibt Menschen die pinkeln die Flüssigkeit aus in die andre ihre Schreibfeder eintauchen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also kurzum: wir "daswortdasmannichmehrerwähnendarf" nich bei Ute, wir bleiben halt einfach nur da. Versuch ja nich Ute was dafür zu geben ( vor allem erzähl`s kei`m, sonst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Och Simönchen mach dir kein Kopp. Die Ereignisse ham sich hier`n büschen überschlagen. Es gibt Menschen die pinkeln die Flüssigkeit aus in die andre ihre Schreibfeder eintauchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also kurzum: wir "daswortdasmannichmehrerwähnendarf" nich bei Ute, wir bleiben halt einfach nur da. Versuch ja nich Ute was dafür zu geben ( vor allem erzähl`s kei`m, sonst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).








 ok...ich sag das böse wort nicht und bares habbich eh nich.bin verheiratet...


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ok...ich sag das böse wort nicht und bares habbich eh nich.bin verheiratet...


 
Ha, geschissene Pilze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Da kannich über. Bin Beamter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das läuft unter kontrollierte Armut


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Ha, geschissene Pilze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da kannich über. Bin Beamter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Das läuft unter kontrollierte Armut


 
Deine Armut als Beamter die :v mich an, du bist ja so arm, du must den kitt ause fenster fressen


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

so Anhänger des Strandsports. Ich geh nu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kuck`n. Ma seh´n ob Klinsmann dat grinsen vergeht


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> Das läuft unter kontrollierte Armut





so kann man das sagen...















...aber n beamter binnich nich...#d:q


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> Deine Armut als Beamter die :v mich an, du bist ja so arm, du must den kitt ause fenster fressen


 
Dat schlimme is nur das die heutigen Fenster kein Kitt mehr hab`n. Silicon is schlecht verdaulich, aber danke dasse einer verstehst.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> so Anhänger des Strandsports. Ich geh nu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuck`n. Ma seh´n ob Klinsmann dat grinsen vergeht




dat gibt ne 1:0 klatsche für die schluchtenkacker #6


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



wade67 schrieb:


> so Anhänger des Strandsports. Ich geh nu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuck`n. Ma seh´n ob Klinsmann dat grinsen vergeht


 
so ich schließe mich dem Vorhaben von wade an #h
bis denne



ach ja, heute siegt der hsv #6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest Utes Männe nicht mit!


Nee, das hat er schon lange aufgegeben.

Heute morgen hatten wir dieses Thema erst wieder.
Auch wir haben ja oft dieses eine schöööne Thema.
Ich weiß nicht mehr wie wir darauf gekommen sind. Es gings ums "nehmen".
Und ich dann gleich wieder.
Dann nimm mich doch mal ran. Auf jammern und gnade rufen wird keine Rücksicht genommen. 
Irgend wie so war das.
Und er dann. "Bald muss ich dir das AB verbieten. "

Habt ihr sooo einen schlechten Einfluss auf mich???


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Nee, das hat er schon lange aufgegeben.
> 
> Heute morgen hatten wir dieses Thema erst wieder.
> Auch wir haben ja oft dieses eine schöööne Thema.
> Ich weiß nicht mehr wie wir darauf gekommen sind. Es gings ums "nehmen".
> Und ich dann gleich wieder.
> Dann nimm mich doch mal ran. Auf jammern und gnade rufen wird keine Rücksicht genommen.
> Irgend wie so war das.
> Und er dann. "Bald muss ich dir das AB verbieten. "
> 
> Habt ihr sooo einen schlechten Einfluss auf mich???






nö...alles engel hier...ganz besonders ich


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

so...ich werd mal ne runde fußball kucken...bis schpähta #h


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Dann mach ich heute Abend mal das Licht aus. 
Nu haben sie alle nur noch Fussball im Kopp.
Mal sehen, was ich soo gleich im Bettchen mache.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

*klick!!!!*


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hab mir mal paar Seiten angeguckt und denke das dieser Thread kaum was mit Brandungsangeln zu tun hat :m

Man oh man seid ihr schlechte Menschen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

tooooooooääääär   :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hab mir mal paar Seiten angeguckt und denke das dieser Thread kaum was mit Brandungsangeln zu tun hat :m
> 
> Man oh man seid ihr schlechte Menschen






is schon schlimm genug,das ich zu so nem hirnlosen posting wat schreib #d

ganz ehrlich klaus...dat posting kannste dir da reinschieben,wo es dunkel ist und stinkt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





und mir is dat auch schaißegal,wie du das gemeint hast.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> is schon schlimm genug,das ich zu so nem hirnlosen posting wat schreib #d
> 
> ganz ehrlich klaus...dat posting kannste dir da reinschieben,wo es dunkel ist und stinkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und mir is dat auch schaißegal,wie du das gemeint hast.



Meine Fresse,
was seid ihr alle angep... wenn einer was gegen das Gelaber hier schreibt. Denn das ist es doch und Klaus hat irgendwo auch Recht.

Dir Simon geb ich hier auch gleich mal ne Mahnung mit, mal ohne die Bordsoftware zu nutzen. Dein Spruch und dann noch mit Stinkefinger dran ist voll daneben. Klaus hat seine Meinung gesagt und da besteht ihr doch alle drauf das man das darf.
Sicher muß man nicht lesen was einen nicht interessiert aber wir sind hier beim Brandungsangeln und nicht im Laberforum.


Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir *alle* von euren Dahmethreads zu einem zusammenfassen. (zB.: in der Brandungsangelrunde) Dort könnt ihr euch dann verabreden zu Treffen. Ihr könnt labern usw. 
So wie es im Kutterangeln beim MFT der Fall ist. Das läuft ja nun auch schon ne Weile und alle haben sich lieb. Naja fast immer. 
Jedenfalls ist es so wie es jetzt ist sehr unübersichtlich. Da wäre eine für alle Seiten einvernemliche Lösung sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Jo denn mach das doch, aber UTE ist unsere Königin!

Ute kann dann unsere Treffen jeweils auf der ersten Seite posten.

Also ich wäre dafür!

...Und da können wir dann schalten und walten wie wir wollen???
(nach den Bordregeln natürlich)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir *alle* von euren Dahmethreads zu einem zusammenfassen. (zB.: in der Brandungsangelrunde) Dort könnt ihr euch dann verabreden zu Treffen. Ihr könnt labern usw.
> So wie es im Kutterangeln beim MFT der Fall ist. Das läuft ja nun auch schon ne Weile und alle haben sich lieb. Naja fast immer.
> Jedenfalls ist es so wie es jetzt ist sehr unübersichtlich. Da wäre eine für alle Seiten einvernemliche Lösung sehr wünschenswert.


 #6Das zusammenfassen der Trööts würde ich persönlich zustimmen...
Sehr gute Idee


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir *alle* von euren Dahmethreads zu einem zusammenfassen. (zB.: in der Brandungsangelrunde) Dort könnt ihr euch dann verabreden zu Treffen. Ihr könnt labern usw.
> So wie es im Kutterangeln beim MFT der Fall ist. Das läuft ja nun auch schon ne Weile und alle haben sich lieb. Naja fast immer.
> Jedenfalls ist es so wie es jetzt ist sehr unübersichtlich. Da wäre eine für alle Seiten einvernemliche Lösung sehr wünschenswert.




Mach dat mal, dat geit in Ordnung#6



Sach ich mal so als MFT`ler


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> #6
> 
> 
> 
> Sach ich mal so als MFT`ler


Wat Du bist MFt´ler ????;+
Hätt ich dat früher gewüsst....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat Du bist MFt´ler ????;+
> Hätt ich dat früher gewüsst....



Tarnen, infiltrieren, ausspionieren 

Ich treib es überall. Auf dem Meer und dort, wo das Wasser bis ans Ufer geht :m


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Meine Fresse,
> was seid ihr alle angep... wenn einer was gegen das Gelaber hier schreibt. Denn das ist es doch und Klaus hat irgendwo auch Recht.



Alle sollten sich wohl nicht diesen Schuh anziehen mit dem angep.....sein|uhoh:

Was das "Gelaber" angeht, denke ih, dass es fast überall so üblich ist, dass "gelabert"wird zu einem Event...
Habe bis jetzt nicht einen Trööt gesehen dazu, der seeeeehr sachlich abgelaufen ist|rolleyes

Denke auch, dass du die beiden Trööts zusammenschieben solltest#6#h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@nemles

Können die doofen Fragezeichen hinter deinem Namen auf Seite 1 endlich weg???


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @nemles
> 
> Können die doofen Fragezeichen hinter deinem Namen auf Seite 1 endlich weg???



Nö, seit heute Mittag kannst Du sogar noch fünf dahinter tackern |uhoh:
Sieht im Moment nicht nach Teilnahme bei Dame in Dahme aus :c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

gut jörg...stinkefinger stinkt...hast recht.:m sorry.

trööts zusammenlegen? gute idee...#6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Gute Nacht....

*KLICK---Licht aus*


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

och keiner mehr da, alle schon im Bettchen.

gute n8


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> och keiner mehr da, alle schon im Bettchen.
> 
> gute n8


 Ne ne ... bin noch voll da #h
Komm ja immer nur Nachts zu lesen...
Am Tag muss ich ja den ""Dahme-Trööt"" aufrecht erhalten |supergri


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@all 

eine schönen guten morgen |bla:

@jörg

habe pers. auch nichts dagegen wenn die trööts zusammen gelegt werden
aber nicht das ihr da wieder alles zensiert was nach kritik an euch aussieht |gr:


----------



## wade67

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> eine schönen guten morgen |bla:
> 
> @jörg
> 
> habe pers. Auch nichts dagegen wenn die trööts zusammen gelegt werden
> aber nicht das ihr da wieder alles zensiert was nach kritik an euch aussieht |gr:


 
#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> is schon schlimm genug,das ich zu so nem hirnlosen posting wat schreib #d
> 
> ganz ehrlich klaus...dat posting kannste dir da reinschieben,wo es dunkel ist und stinkt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und mir is dat auch schaißegal,wie du das gemeint hast.



:vik:

Ich denk mir mein Teil.... #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> eine schönen guten morgen |bla:
> 
> @jörg
> 
> habe pers. auch nichts dagegen wenn die trööts zusammen gelegt werden
> aber nicht das ihr da wieder alles zensiert was nach kritik an euch aussieht |gr:



Es kommt ja immer darauf an was das für Kritik ist und wie sie niedergeschrieben steht. Für konstruktive Kritik sind wir immer zu haben.


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Erst hatten wir doch immer nur einen.
Dann wollten wir 2 Trööts haben. 
Einen zum labern und einen zum verabreden.
Das hat bisher nicht geklappt. Aber man könnte ja mal ab jetzt strenger, jeder für sich selber, drauf achten, das im Verabredungströöt nicht soooo viel rumgealbert wird.
Zum albern haben wir doch die "Dahmer Brandungsangler".
LAssen wir es noch ein paar Tage so.
Klappt es weiterhin nicht, wird wieder ein Trööt draus gemacht.
Okay??

Schreibt jetzt nicht alle gleich wieder ja toll oder nein.
Ab jetzt hier nur noch Nachrichten über oder fürs Treffen schreiben.
Alles andere im anderen Trööt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Okay versuchen wir so.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin moin.

Habe vorhin mit unserem Hornhechtjäger telefoniert:q
Er sagt das sein Zielfisch am Samstag die Platten sein werden,da seine Frau mal wieder drauf hunger hätte
Wollen mal hoffen das Sie nicht hungern muss:q
Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern,wann der gute das letzte mal von Land geangelt hat#d

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Habe vorhin mit unserem Hornhechtjäger telefoniert:q
> 
> Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern,wann der gute das letzte mal von Land geangelt hat#d
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



OT on:
Das muß in grauer Urzeit an der Nordsee gewesen sein. 
Das Wasser zog sich darauf hin zurück. Und bis heute ist es so, das es aller sechs Stunden zurück kommt, um zu gucken, ob Micha noch da ist. 
OT off

Falls ich dabei bin, stehen auch wieder Platte auf dem Fangplan. Oberlegga die Viecher.|rolleyes


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin moin.

Wird eh schwer werden,da die weiblichen Schonzeit haben#h
Also wird nicht wirklich viel an Plattfisch bei rum kommen
Ich bin eh nur als Zuschauer dabei
Würde dann lieber den Dorsch als Zielfisch nehmen#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> Wird eh schwer werden,da die weiblichen Schonzeit haben#h



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Da muss ich jetzt mal nachfragen: in Meck-Pomm gilt das nicht mehr. Aber wie ist das in SH?#c


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Also nach meinem Wissen.
Schonzeit ja,aber kein Schonmaß |kopfkrat
Meck-Pomm hat ja noch nen Schon Maß so weit ich weiß|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Schonmass ?????|kopfkrat Wat is dat ?? Dat gleiche wie Mindesmass ?? Mindesmass ist in SH 25 cm


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich geh mal kurz Googeln...

So, hier Mc-Pomm: http://www.lallf.de/Mindestmasse-Schonzeiten.264.0.html


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schonmass ?????|kopfkrat Wat is dat ?? Dat gleiche wie Mindesmass ?? Mindesmass ist in SH 25 cm




Moin Wuselchen.

Dann muß das wieder neu sein,denn letztes Jahr gab es kein Mindesmass|kopfkrat
Die hatten wohl das Mindesmass wegfallen lassen,damit der Dorsch sich wieder ein wenig erholt.
Habe ich so gehört#c

PS : Nehme eh erst ab 25cm mit

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Laut Küstenverordnung SH ist das Mindesmass 25 cm..
Schonzeit weibliche Scholle ab 01.02. also ab morgen.
Kann aber nie sehen wat Männchen und Weibchen ist #c|supergri|supergri|supergri.... ausser nachm aufmachen |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/docman/gesetze-verordnungen/index.html


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Laut Küstenverordnung SH ist das Mindesmass 25 cm..
> Schonzeit weibliche Scholle ab 01.02. also ab morgen.
> Kann aber nie sehen wat Männchen und Weibchen ist #c|supergri|supergri|supergri.... ausser nachm aufmachen |supergri




Geht ganz einfach. Den Bauch zu dir drehen und von hinten Anleuchten,dann siehst du einen halb Mond bei den Weibchen.
Kann Dir das Samstag auch vor Ort zeigen,falls du eine Fängst

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> dann siehst du einen halb Mond bei den Weibchen.


|bigeyes Und wenn ich nen Vollmond seh ???? :g


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Muß jetzt leider zur Arbeit,werde es morgen Früh weiter verfolgen|wavey:


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Und wenn ich nen Vollmond seh ???? :g




Dann schaust du nicht den Fisch an,sondern den Himmel dann sind alle Platten weiblich#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Dann schaust du nicht den Fisch an,sondern den Himmel dann sind alle Platten weiblich#6
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Ich denk bei den Weibern seh ich nen halb Mond ???|bigeyes
Tz tz tz #d
Jetzt brings Du mich aber durcheinander |bigeyes



:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Ich denk


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


>


 #6#6#6........ (süss dat Männchen....  )


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


>





Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6#6#6........ (süss dat Männchen....  )



Ihr beiden....immer ordentlich Salz in die Wunden!|bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



			
				Schwarzwusel;23580 [SIZE=1 schrieb:
			
		

> süss dat Männchen....  [/SIZE]





ohh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...danke schön,schatzi...du aber auch


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


>



Schick... deine Webcam??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Klausimausi !!
Suchst Du Anschluss ?? Nicht so schüchtern.
Komm doch einfach vorbei am 28.
Wir beissen nicht.......................................


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich denk bei den Weibern seh ich nen halb Mond ???|bigeyes
> Tz tz tz #d
> Jetzt brings Du mich aber durcheinander |bigeyes
> 
> 
> 
> :vik::vik::vik:




Moin Wuselchen.

Um nochmals auf das Thema zurück zukommen
Bei den Weibern nen halb Mond ist richtig#6
Siehst du aber nen voll Mond,dann schmeiß den Fisch weit weg:m könnte dann ein sogenannter Kugelfisch sein|kopfkrat
Da die Dorsche nicht mehr soviel platz in Anspruch nehmen,werden aus den Platten wieder Kugelf. :q Früher als es noch Dorsche gab mussten sich die Kugelfische halt platt machen,damit alle platz haben#h


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Klausimausi !!
> Suchst Du Anschluss ?? Nicht so schüchtern.
> Komm doch einfach vorbei am 28.
> Wir beissen nicht.......................................



Ach Wuselchen, das ist aber nett von dir das du mich persönlich einlädst :m Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich hab wirklich überlegt mal vorbei zu kommen. Ist mir aber im Moment noch zu kalt an der Küste und den Dorschen auch. Bin ein Schönwetterangler....


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ach Wuselchen, das ist aber nett von dir das du mich persönlich einlädst :m Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich hab wirklich überlegt mal vorbei zu kommen. Ist mir aber im Moment noch zu kalt an der Küste und den Dorschen auch. Bin ein Schönwetterangler....


Eine kleine Andeutung reicht und man steht auf der Liste.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ist mir aber im Moment noch zu kalt an der Küste und den Dorschen auch. Bin ein Schönwetterangler....



Na wenn die Sonne scheint und es nicht regnet ist doch alles gut :q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ist mir aber im Moment noch zu kalt an der Küste und den Dorschen auch. Bin ein Schönwetterangler....



Zweiteiligen, (gebrauchten) Thermoanzug kannste von mir leihweise haben.
Und schönes Wetter haben wir eigendlich immer.




P.S. die Fragezeichen hinter meinem Namen können wech :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> P.S. die Fragezeichen hinter meinem Namen können wech :vik:


 #6#6#6 Hab ich auch nicht anders erwartet....:q


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Schick... deine Webcam??



Solche Postings mögen wir hier!:q

Sehen uns dann also mal in Dahme beim fischen!|supergri




nemles schrieb:


> P.S. die Fragezeichen hinter meinem Namen können wech :vik:



Klasse! Also bis zum 28.!:q


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Zweiteiligen, (gebrauchten) Thermoanzug kannste von mir leihweise haben.
> Und schönes Wetter haben wir eigendlich immer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. die Fragezeichen hinter meinem Namen können wech :vik:




Wird sofort erledigt.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Tole Ideel UTE jeder hat seinen Simlie bekommen.

Die von Celler und Olli B. passen am besten!


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Nicht wahr.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Tole Ideel UTE jeder hat seinen Simlie bekommen.
> 
> Die von Celler und Olli B. passen am besten!



Wobei ich Wumm-Wumm-Chaos-Simone ihren auch nicht schlecht finde


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Tole Ideel UTE jeder hat seinen Simlie bekommen.
> 
> Die von Celler und Olli B. passen am besten!


 
@ ute

will auch nen animierten Smiley  :c


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Zweiteiligen, (gebrauchten) Thermoanzug kannste von mir leihweise haben.
> Und schönes Wetter haben wir eigendlich immer.



Ist nett von dir aber Klamotten hab ich genügend. Nur mag ich es nicht jedesmal die Würmer mit nen Messer vom Haken zu pulen weil die Viecher wieder angefroren sind. 

P.S.: Gruß an Schwarzenbek... hab damals bei Fette gelernt


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Tole Ideel UTE jeder hat seinen Simlie bekommen.
> 
> Die von Celler und Olli B. passen am besten!




Bei dem Hornhechtjäger passt es wie die Faust aufs Auge#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ist nett von dir aber Klamotten hab ich genügend. Nur mag ich es nicht jedesmal die Würmer mit nen Messer vom Haken zu pulen weil die Viecher wieder angefroren sind.
> 
> Ich taue die immer im Mund auf und lutsche die alten ab:m
> 
> P.S.: Gruß an Schwarzenbek... hab damals bei Fette gelernt



Macht nix, Fehler machen wir alle mal :q



Komm einfach mit, würde mich freuen, Dich kennen zu lernen


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ist nett von dir aber Klamotten hab ich genügend. Nur mag ich es nicht jedesmal die Würmer mit nen Messer vom Haken zu pulen weil die Viecher wieder angefroren sind.
> 
> P.S.: Gruß an Schwarzenbek... hab damals bei Fette gelernt




Sorry . Ich Angel ja nun nicht gerade wenig bei den Eisigen Temperaturen,aber das mir die Würmer am Haken angefroren sind habe ich noch nie gehabt#d Nicht in der Ostsee,da die Wassertemperatur immer wärmer ist als die Luft#6
Also war dieses eine schlechte Ausrede:q
Sag doch einfach das du keine Lust hast#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Also war dieses eine schlechte Ausrede:q



Hmmm.... erwischt... na gut... ich mag es einfach nicht mit mehreren Leuten am Strand zu stehen, ein Bierchen nach den anderen reinpfeifen... und dann mit den kalten Fingern den den kleinen Wurm aus den Klamotten pulen um gelbe Schriftzeichen in den Schnee zu pinkeln.

Wenn`s bisschen wärmer ist (kein Schnee am Strand) bin ich gerne mal dabei. Juni oder Juli wäre OK für mich


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


Andy1608 schrieb:


> Bei dem Hornhechtjäger passt es wie die Faust aufs Auge#6
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



da hab ich ja meinen neuen Bootsjungen gefunden und Falk ist zum Vollmatrosen aufgestiegen #6:vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hmmm.... erwischt... na gut... ich mag es einfach nicht mit mehreren Leuten am Strand zu stehen, ein Bierchen nach den anderen reinpfeifen... und dann mit den kalten Fingern den den kleinen Wurm aus den Klamotten pulen um gelbe Schriftzeichen in den Schnee zu pinkeln.
> 
> Wenn`s bisschen wärmer ist (kein Schnee am Strand) bin ich gerne mal dabei. Juni oder Juli wäre OK für mich





Siehst Du,geht doch#6
Nur im Juni Juli in die Brandung ist echt schlecht,da ist es dem Dorsch zu warm #d und die Krabben sind dann so aktiv und klauen die Würmer vom Haken:v

PS : Bin diesmal auch nur Zuschauer



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hmmm.... erwischt... na gut... ich mag es einfach nicht mit mehreren Leuten am Strand zu stehen, ein Bierchen nach den anderen reinpfeifen...
> Da die meisten mit Auto da sind, hält sich der Bierkonsum eh in Grenzen
> und dann mit den kalten Fingern den den kleinen Wurm|bigeyes aus den Klamotten pulen um gelbe Schriftzeichen in den Schnee zu pinkeln.
> Macht doch Spass zu raten, wessen Handschrift das war :m
> 
> Wenn`s bisschen wärmer ist (kein Schnee am Strand) bin ich gerne mal dabei. Juni oder Juli wäre OK für mich



Ist gebongt#6


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hmmm.... erwischt... na gut... ich mag es einfach nicht mit mehreren Leuten am Strand zu stehen, ein Bierchen nach den anderen reinpfeifen... und dann mit den kalten Fingern den den kleinen Wurm aus den Klamotten pulen um gelbe Schriftzeichen in den Schnee zu pinkeln.
> 
> Wenn`s bisschen wärmer ist (kein Schnee am Strand) bin ich gerne mal dabei. Juni oder Juli wäre OK für mich



Dann komm kurz zum pinkeln vorbei


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> da hab ich ja meinen neuen Bootsjungen gefunden und Falk ist zum Vollmatrosen aufgestiegen #6:vik:
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Moin Michi

Wir fahren mit dem Kleinen Boot#h Dann sehen wir wer Bootsjunge und wer die Boje (Untiefen Tonne 2) ist:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Dann komm kurz zum pinkeln vorbei



Nur wenn ich im stehen pinkeln darf, ich mag es nicht wenn er im Wasser hängt #h


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich im stehen pinkeln darf, ich mag es nicht wenn er im Wasser hängt #h


 
hahaha brülll |muahah:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich im stehen pinkeln darf, ich mag es nicht wenn er im Wasser hängt #h



Dann wird er auch sooo [] klein


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ Ute

Vielen Dank :l
echt süß der kleine .............

mmhh  Teufel |kopfkrat


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

hat mal eine die neusten infos für mich?
kein bock auf 8 seiten licht an licht aus zu lesen....


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wer bist denn du überhaupt???


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> hat mal eine die neusten infos für mich?
> kein bock auf 8 seiten licht an licht aus zu lesen....



Alles Neue hat Ute auf Seite 1 geschrieben.
Soweit hat sich alles wieder "eingerenkt"


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wer bist denn du überhaupt???


 
uih,wenn du mir diese frage selber beantworten könntest wärte ich dir sowas von dankbar...
bin schon so lang am rätseln,hab nur noch keine antwort gefunden....



HAI-score schrieb:


> Alles Neue hat Ute auf Seite 1 geschrieben.
> Soweit hat sich alles wieder "eingerenkt"


 
danke dir du dieb......


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ute hat jedem aus ihrer Sicht passenden Smilie spendiert.

Du bist aber nicht gut weggekommen!|bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

uih,dann werd ich jetzt mal schnell schauen...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Denn geilsten Smiley hat Simone bekommen...
Der Blick passt zu 100%....#6
Obwohl der von Hornimichel passt auch sehr gut


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Warum ich einen Staubsaugenden habe bleibt wohl Utes geheimnis???


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Warum ich einen Staubsaugenden habe bleibt wohl Utes geheimnis???


 Tja...|kopfkrat..... ne ich sag lieber nix..:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Warum ich einen Staubsaugenden habe bleibt wohl Utes geheimnis???


 


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Tja...|kopfkrat..... ne ich sag lieber nix..:q


 

ich sags dir:dein ....mund...  ist zu klein......


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich habe also die trinkenden Smileys.... dabei wurde ich von celler#6 zum trinken animiert...
so bin ich sonst nicht


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Leute.
Ihr sollt hier nicht sabbeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auch über die Smailis wird im anderen Trööt gesabbelt.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Ute schrieb:


> Leute.
> Ihr sollt hier nicht sabbeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auch über die Smailis wird im anderen Trööt gesabbelt.


@Chefin !!! Die Smileys sind ja nun mal in diesem Trööt..|supergri
Ich gelobe aber Besserung


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich habe also die trinkenden Smileys.... dabei wurde ich von celler#6 zum trinken animiert...
> so bin ich sonst nicht



nene,oder doch?
na dat nächste mal bleibst aber auch da ,damit wir richtig ein trinken können.....:vik:



Ute schrieb:


> Leute.
> Ihr sollt hier nicht sabbeln.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auch über die Smailis wird im anderen Trööt gesabbelt.



;+;+;+

warte mal kurz,ich #xmal mit wusel



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Chefin !!! Die Smileys sind ja nun mal in diesem Trööt..|supergri



#6#6#6


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ich habe also die trinkenden Smileys.... dabei wurde ich von celler#6 zum trinken animiert...
> so bin ich sonst nicht



olli wie war das noch am 24.01.?

Also Flori langsam loswollte:
So wir fahren dann ne Flori,
die Flasche lassen wir euch hier (da war sie noch fast voll)
ach ne Flori lass uns noch einen,
und noch einen (die Flasche ist nun noch halb voll)
Flori setzt dich noch mal einen können wir noch,
so und nu noch einen Scheidebecher. (jetzt ist die Flasche so gut wie leer)
Dann Flori der nicht mitgetrunken hat: Olli jatzt fahren wir los.

Olli noch einen Blick zur Flasche deren Inhalt nicht zum weiteren verbleiben einläd. Ok fahren wir.

Beim rausgehen habe ich verdächtiges klimpern bemerkt die auf weiteren hochprozentigen Inhalt schließen lässt.

Auch wenn UTE das nicht mitbekommen hat, sie lag ja krank im Bett, hast du den richtigen Smiley abbekommen.

Olli ich freu mich auf ein wiedersehn


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> olli wie war das noch am 24.01.?
> 
> Also Flori langsam loswollte:
> So wir fahren dann ne Flori,
> die Flasche lassen wir euch hier (da war sie noch fast voll)
> ach ne Flori lass uns noch einen,
> und noch einen (die Flasche ist nun noch halb voll)
> Flori setzt dich noch mal einen können wir noch,
> so und nu noch einen Scheidebecher. (jetzt ist die Flasche so gut wie leer)
> Dann Flori der nicht mitgetrunken hat: Olli jatzt fahren wir los.
> 
> Olli noch einen Blick zur Flasche deren Inhalt nicht zum weiteren verbleiben einläd. Ok fahren wir.
> 
> Beim rausgehen habe ich verdächtiges klimpern bemerkt die auf weiteren hochprozentigen Inhalt schließen lässt.
> 
> Auch wenn UTE das nicht mitbekommen hat, sie lag ja krank im Bett, hast du den richtigen Smiley abbekommen.
> 
> Olli ich freu mich auf ein wiedersehn




|muahah:


----------



## Ute

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Auch wenn UTE das nicht mitbekommen hat, sie lag ja krank im Bett, hast du den richtigen Smiley abbekommen.
> 
> Olli ich freu mich auf ein wiedersehn


#h  #h


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> olli wie war das noch am 24.01.?
> 
> Also Flori langsam loswollte:
> So wir fahren dann ne Flori,
> die Flasche lassen wir euch hier (da war sie noch fast voll)
> ach ne Flori lass uns noch einen,
> und noch einen (die Flasche ist nun noch halb voll)
> Flori setzt dich noch mal einen können wir noch,
> so und nu noch einen Scheidebecher. (jetzt ist die Flasche so gut wie leer)
> Dann Flori der nicht mitgetrunken hat: Olli jatzt fahren wir los.
> 
> Olli noch einen Blick zur Flasche deren Inhalt nicht zum weiteren verbleiben einläd. Ok fahren wir.
> 
> Beim rausgehen habe ich verdächtiges klimpern bemerkt die auf weiteren hochprozentigen Inhalt schließen lässt.
> 
> Auch wenn UTE das nicht mitbekommen hat, sie lag ja krank im Bett, hast du den richtigen Smiley abbekommen.
> 
> Olli ich freu mich auf ein wiedersehn


 

Ok, so könnte es gewesen sein....:q:q:q
Is schon so lange her....

Freu mich aber auch riesig:q:q:vik:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin,
ich habe diesen einen Dahmesthread jetzt doch wieder geöffnet damit ihr euch weiter über euer Treffen abstimmen könnt.
Aber bitte auch nur das, fürs Labern habt ihr ja den Klönsnacktrööt. 
Ok, vorher hattet ihr den Dahme Laberthread aber hier wurde trotzdem so weiter gemacht obwohl Ute mehrfach schrieb ihr sollt aufhören. Darum hatte ich diesen Thread auch gestern mit geschlossen. 
Ich würde sagen wir versuchen es noch einmal.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

also,freunde des angelns.
hier nur übers treffen und in dem anderen über die ganze materie brandungsangeln.....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

danke jörg. #6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe diesen einen Dahmesthread jetzt doch wieder geöffnet damit ihr euch weiter über euer Treffen abstimmen könnt.
> Aber bitte auch nur das, fürs Labern habt ihr ja den Klönsnacktrööt.
> Ok, vorher hattet ihr den Dahme Laberthread aber hier wurde trotzdem so weiter gemacht obwohl Ute mehrfach schrieb ihr sollt aufhören. Darum hatte ich diesen Thread auch gestern mit geschlossen.
> Ich würde sagen wir versuchen es noch einmal.



Danke Jörg #6

Ich weis zwar nicht, ob ich jetzt im aktuellen, im vorläufig gesperrten oder im vorläufig freigegebenen Trööt bin :q:q
(da sieht ja keine Sau und kein Boardferkel mehr durch)

Ich bringe auf jeden Fall wie immer einen Grill für den Strand mit.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> also,freunde des angelns.
> hier nur übers treffen und in dem anderen über die ganze materie brandungsangeln.....


Das hat Jörg doch alles schon geschrieben gehabt..#d
"" Nein Matze wird sind nicht blind und lesen können wir auch ""


Achja zum Thema... Bringe Holzkohle mit..:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

hm...n kleines fäßchen pils kann auch nich schaden...:m













sacht mien fru...und recht hat se


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Das hat Jörg doch alles schon geschrieben gehabt..#d
> "" Nein Matze wird sind nicht blind und lesen können wir auch ""


 
danke...für deine info.
du bist mein held......


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
hab mal die Liste aus Posting kopiert und schreib drauf wer was mitbringt ok ?
pj6000 buddel ouzo und ne Kiste P
celler - baguetts + als Schlummertrunk ne pulle bacardi und cola 
Scharzwusel 
hornhechteutin Baguette Zwiebel und Normal
olli B. Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola
SimonHH ?? 
Andy1608 - unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer 
HAI-score - 
nemles Grill und Warmespender für alte Säcke :vik:+ diverse Soßen und Dipps 
micha52 - traut sich nicht ^^, deswegen Zuschauer 
petripohl- 
Wiederanfänger 
Klaus S ? - Schönwetterangler


5 Säcke Grillkohle sind vom letzten mal noch da. laut Ute


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Schönes Ding,jetzt können wir wieder weiter Planen#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Gut das hier einer die Regie übernommen hat!#6


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hab mal die Liste aus Posting kopiert und schreib drauf wer was mitbringt ok ?
> pj6000
> ich auch
> celler -
> Scharzwusel
> hornhechteutin Baguette Zwiebel und Normal
> olli B.
> SimonHH ??
> Andy1608 - unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer
> HAI-score -
> nemles Grill und Warmespender für alte Säcke :vik:
> micha52 - traut sich nicht ^^, deswegen Zuschauer
> petripohl-
> Wiederanfänger
> Klaus S ? - Schönwetterangler
> 
> 
> 5 Säcke Grillkohle sind vom letzten mal noch da. laut Ute
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Ok ich wieder Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola

#h#h#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ok ich wieder Bacardi plus cola
> 
> #h#h#h


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Ok ich wieder Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola
> 
> #h#h#h



Freude:

Nicht Cola plus Bacardi

sondern

Bacardi plus Cola#h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
so die Liste ist wieder auf den neusten Stand :q
Könnte auch , wenn gewünscht,  am Tag der Tage noch Köder und so aus Neustadt mitbringen . Fahr eh da vorbei um meine Wattis/Ringler abzuholen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so die Liste ist wieder auf den neusten Stand :q
> Könnte auch , wenn gewünscht,  am Tag der Tage noch Köder und so aus Neustadt mitbringen . Fahr eh da vorbei um meine Wattis/Ringler abzuholen :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Da komme ich gern drauf zurück!

Melde mich zu gegebener Zeit.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jut,ich bring dann wieder die baguetts mit und wenn der olli mir verspricht auch bei ute zu pennen,werd ich auch noch ne pulle bacardi und cola mitbringen


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin.

also ich bring wie immer ne buddel ouzo (moin Tom!|wavey: war legger nich!?) und ne Kiste Pils mit!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

micha..magst ma die beiden ?? bei mir wechnehmen? dange du...#h


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> also ich bring wie immer ne buddel ouzo (moin Tom!|wavey: war legger nich!?) und ne Kiste Pils mit!



Dat war oberlegga mit dem Ouzo.

Bin dann am Montag gleich zur Bank und wollte ein Gyroskonto eröffnen. Aber Tsatziki!!!|gr:
Da meinten die, das wäre bei denen nicht Ouzo.:r

zum Thema: Sind immer noch diverse Soßen und Dipps im verbrauchsfähigem Alter vorhanden. Bringe ich also wieder mit  Natürlich plus ein paar neue :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
damit Ihr nicht soviel blättern müßt hier die aktuelle Liste :q
pj6000 buddel ouzo und ne Kiste P
celler - baguetts + als Schlummertrunk ne pulle bacardi und cola 
Scharzwusel 
hornhechteutin Baguette Zwiebel und Normal
olli B. Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola
SimonHH 
Andy1608 - unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer 
HAI-score - eine Schale Zarziki und einen kleinen Vorrat Weißenbier 
nemles Grill und Warmespender für alte Säcke :vik:+ diverse Soßen und Dipps 
micha52 - traut sich nicht ^^, deswegen Zuschauer 
petripohl- 
Wiederanfänger 
Klaus S ? - Schönwetterangler


5 Säcke Grillkohle sind vom letzten mal noch da. laut Ute


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|kopfkrat.. Wat fehlt denn noch ??????|kopfkrat
Fleisch und Wurst ist klar.....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

die ANANAS............


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

und der *STROHRUM* mit 80 PS


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> die ANANAS............


 


SimonHH schrieb:


> und der *STROHRUM* mit 80 PS


Da ist Norbi für zuständig...:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

achja,den gibts ja auch noch....
hat sich länger nicht gemeldet,mal schauen ob er überhaupt kommt......


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
nicht so viel über Alk. reden sonst denken wieder einige das wir uns die Kanne geben wollen und nicht angeln wollen  

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> nicht so viel über Alk. reden sonst denken wieder einige das wir uns die Kanne geben wollen und nicht angeln wollen
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Micha,mit Alk ist das Angeln erst erträglich:m

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So! ich konnte meine Frau überzeugen, dass Sie uns wieder Ihren leckeren Zarziki macht. Ist aber das letzte mal wenn ich wieder keinen Fisch mitbringe! |bigeyes
Also ich werde mich doll anstrengen.#6

*Hornimichel schreibe mal bitte eine Schale Zarziki und einen kleinen Vorrat Weißenbier hinter meinen Namen.*

Matze, und wenn ich wieder nix fange kaufe ich  in Eschede  ein paar geräucherte Forellen. Da gibt es die Besten von der Welt!#6
(Nach Wuselchens natürlich)

Gruß aus Celle|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> *Hornimichel schreibe mal bitte eine Schale Zarziki und einen kleinen Vorrat Weißenbier hinter meinen Namen.*



erledigt |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Da gibt es die Besten von der Welt!#6
> (Nach Wuselchens natürlich)








.............:q:q:q


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo "Dahmer",

seid ihr eigentlich nur auf Dahme fixiert oder gibts noch andere Strände für euch?

Ich frage nur, weil ich mir morgen frei genommen habe und mein Glück auf Fehmarn versuchen werde.

Hat jemand Zeit?

Würde mich freuen, mal einen von euch kennen zu lernen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo "Dahmer",
> 
> seid ihr eigentlich nur auf Dahme fixiert oder gibts noch andere Strände für euch?
> 
> Ich frage nur, weil ich mir morgen frei genommen habe und mein Glück auf Fehmarn versuchen werde.
> 
> Hat jemand Zeit?
> 
> Würde mich freuen, mal einen von euch kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Moin moin.
> 
> Sind nicht nur auf Dahme fixiert,sind da ganz flexibel :q
> Wäre gern mit dir auf die Insel gefahren,nur leider habe ich keinen Babyzitter diese Woche mehr:c
> Kann nur sehr spät zum Angeln fahren zum B.Angeln ist das zu spät#d
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo Andy1608,

kann ich alles sehr gut nachvollziehen.

Frau geht auch häufig mal im OP arbeiten.

Dann draf ich "nebenbei" auf die Kinder aufpassen und auch noch 
den Home-Office Job erledigen.

Aber morgen einen Tag frei muss einfach mal sein.

Ist zwar fahrtechnisch "Wahnsinn", da es etwas über 400km eine Strecke sind, aber es muss einfach mal sein.

Vielleicht passt es ein anderes mal.

Ich war auf keinen Fall das letzte mal an der deutschen Ostsee.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Andy1608,
> 
> kann ich alles sehr gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Frau geht auch häufig mal im OP arbeiten.
> 
> Dann draf ich "nebenbei" auf die Kinder aufpassen und auch noch
> den Home-Office Job erledigen.
> 
> Aber morgen einen Tag frei muss einfach mal sein.
> 
> Ist zwar fahrtechnisch "Wahnsinn", da es etwas über 400km eine Strecke sind, aber es muss einfach mal sein.
> 
> Vielleicht passt es ein anderes mal.
> 
> Ich war auf keinen Fall das letzte mal an der deutschen Ostsee.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger




Dat wäre wat für Celler und Hai-Scor,die beiden haben auch gute 3 Std fahrt zur Ostsee#6


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Da könnt man die beide ja problemlos mit rauf nehmen.

Ob die dann wieder zurück wollen ist eine andere Frage:

Aber mal im Enrst.

Fahrgemeinschaften ( mit Teilung der Kosten ) sind doch für alle ( auch die Umwelt ) die Lösung.

Oder sehe ich das falsch.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Da könnt man die beide ja problemlos mit rauf nehmen.
> 
> Ob die dann wieder zurück wollen ist eine andere Frage:
> 
> Aber mal im Enrst.
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaften ( mit Teilung der Kosten ) sind doch für alle ( auch die Umwelt ) die Lösung.
> 
> Oder sehe ich das falsch.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger.





siehst du völlig richtig. #6


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Das siehst du schon ganz richtig#6
Es wird eh zu viel gefahren,wat nicht immer sein muss|kopfkrat

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
Neue Seite neues Glück und damit Ihr nicht soviel blättern müßt hier die aktuelle Liste :q
pj6000 buddel ouzo und ne Kiste P
celler - baguetts + als Schlummertrunk ne pulle bacardi und cola 
Scharzwusel 
hornhechteutin Baguette Zwiebel und Normal
olli B. Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola
SimonHH 
Andy1608 - unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer 
HAI-score - eine Schale Zarziki und einen kleinen Vorrat Weißenbier 
nemles Grill und Warmespender für alte Säcke :vik:+ diverse Soßen und Dipps 
micha52 - traut sich nicht ^^, deswegen Zuschauer 
petripohl- 
Wiederanfänger 
Klaus S ? - Schönwetterangler


5 Säcke Grillkohle sind vom letzten mal noch da. laut Ute


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Schön gemacht Micha:m
Blättern in dem rest schon viel rum|supergri


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo Leut #h

hab ja ne menge verpasst, in letzter zeit war es ja ganz schön stressig hier |kopfkrat


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Aber mal im Enrst.
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaften ( mit Teilung der Kosten ) sind doch für alle ( auch die Umwelt ) die Lösung.
> 
> Wiederanfänger.



Hast dich für den 28.02. ja angemeldet. Ich weiß ja net wo du herkommst aber wir hätten noch ein Plätzchen für dich und deinem Gerödel im Auto frei, soll heißen wenn du hier nach Celle kommst kannste dein Auto bei uns stehen lassen und wir sausen zusammen hoch?

Oder wir gabeln dich bei Soltau auf und du lässt dein Auto auf einem Autohof stehen??? Wie du willst, ist alles möglich.

Gruß aus Celle|wavey:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

bezüglich der Fahrgemeinschaften für den 28.02. 

kommt eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Herzen SH ;+

denn die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> bezüglich der Fahrgemeinschaften für den 28.02.
> 
> kommt eigentlich noch jemand aus dem Herzen SH ;+
> 
> denn die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt


 Schreib doch erstmal wo Du her kommst


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schreib doch erstmal wo Du her kommst


 

aus Heinkenborstel ( Dörfchen mit 152 Wahlberechtigten, 200 Kühen und ich glaube eben soviel Schafe) #6

spaß beiseite, liegt ca. 20 km westlich von NMS#h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
dann könntes Du bis Eutin fahren und ab da kann ich Dich ja mitnehmen . Sparst dann die halbe Strecke und an Eutin mußte eh vorbei wenn Du aus Richtung NMS kommst :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo Hai-Score,

ich komme aus der Nähe von Paderborn.

Das heist, ich kurve ungefähr doppelt so lange auf den deutschen Strassen herum, wie ihr aus Celle.

Würde ich so dicht an der Ostsee wohnen , wäre ich da jedes zweite Wochenende #h

Wenn das am 28.2.2009 bei mir klappt, nehme ich gerne noch jemanden mit im Bus.

Wir können das ja noch einmal besprechen.

Jetzt gehe ich erst mal alle Sachen für morgen packen.

Ab ca. 16:00 bin ich auf Fehmarn am angeln.

Will doch mal die neuen Ruten ausprobieren.

Gruß an alle Angler.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wer vorab noch wissen möchte worauf er sich eingelassen hat. 

Hier 
http://gallery.me.com/stumpf.immobilien#100636

habe ich etwas 40 Fotos vom letzten mal eingestellt.

Zugang ist aber nicht öffentlich. Kurze PN an mich und ich teile die Zugangsdaten gern mit.

Gruß Andras


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Matze, und wenn ich wieder nix fange kaufe ich  in Eschede  ein paar geräucherte Forellen. Da gibt es die Besten von der Welt!#6
> (Nach Wuselchens natürlich)
> 
> Gruß aus Celle|wavey:


wieso solltest du nichts fangen?
machs wie ich und wirf dein blei einfach mit den händen raus;-)dann kommst nicht soweit und überwirfst den fisch nicht



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo "Dahmer",
> 
> seid ihr eigentlich nur auf Dahme fixiert oder gibts noch andere Strände für euch?
> 
> Ich frage nur, weil ich mir morgen frei genommen habe und mein Glück auf Fehmarn versuchen werde.
> 
> Hat jemand Zeit?
> 
> Würde mich freuen, mal einen von euch kennen zu lernen.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger



nene,sind nicht nur auf dahme speziallisiert.......





Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Da könnt man die beide ja problemlos mit rauf nehmen.
> 
> Ob die dann wieder zurück wollen ist eine andere Frage:
> 
> Aber mal im Enrst.
> 
> Fahrgemeinschaften ( mit Teilung der Kosten ) sind doch für alle ( auch die Umwelt ) die Lösung.
> 
> Oder sehe ich das falsch.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger.



würde gern mitkommen,hab nur leider ein date mit meiner freundin.......

aber wie du schon schriebst,es ist nicht das letzte mal gewesen das du die ostsee besuchst.
wir kriegen da noch ein gemeinsames treffen hin


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wer vorab noch wissen möchte worauf er sich eingelassen hat.
> 
> Hier
> http://gallery.me.com/stumpf.immobilien#100636
> 
> habe ich etwas 40 Fotos vom letzten mal eingestellt.
> 
> Zugang ist aber nicht öffentlich. Kurze PN an mich und ich teile die Zugangsdaten gern mit.
> 
> Gruß Andras


 
kann ich nur empfehlen #6 supie bilderchen #6


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
so hab mir gerade bei Jens 50 Wattis und 200g Kneifer bestellt . Fall noch einer was bestellen möchte ich binge die Sachen dann mit . 25 Wattis kosten 5,50 € bei Vorbestelllung und 100 g Kneifer 6 €

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin micha

zu deinem angebot.
meinst du 50 wattis + 100 g kneiffer = 6 euro oder wie?


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> moin micha
> 
> zu deinem angebot.
> meinst du 50 wattis + 100 g kneiffer = 6 euro oder wie?


Mönsch celler, beides zusammen für 6 Euronen bekommst du nur wenn du Gebrauchte nimmst :m


----------



## Klaus S.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> moin micha
> 
> zu deinem angebot.
> meinst du 50 wattis + 100 g kneiffer = 6 euro oder wie?



Nimm deine Finger zur Hilfe... 50 Wattis = 11,- plus 100 Gramm Kneifer für 6,- sind nach Adam den alten Sack?? Richtig... 17,- :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Nimm deine Finger zur Hilfe... 50 Wattis = 11,-



Und da geht das Problem schon los. Als ich Matze das letzte Mal gesehen hatte, war er nur im Besitz von 10 Fingern |supergri


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Platte schrieb:


> Mönsch celler, beides zusammen für 6 Euronen bekommst du nur wenn du Gebrauchte nimmst :m





Klaus S. schrieb:


> Nimm deine Finger zur Hilfe... 50 Wattis = 11,- plus 100 Gramm Kneifer für 6,- sind nach Adam den alten Sack?? Richtig... 17,- :m



Macht mir doch den celler nicht fertig!

Wir können auch so rechnen:

Preis minus Cellers guthaben oder Freundschaftsrabatt = Cellers ausgerechnter Preis!

Schließlich darf Hornhechtfritze die Wattis ja auch anliefern|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> moin micha
> 
> zu deinem angebot.
> meinst du 50 wattis + 100 g kneiffer = 6 euro oder wie?



sorry hab ich wohl fasch gepostet also :
je 25 Wattis bei Vorbestellung 5,50 € sonst 6 €
je 100 g Kniefer/Ringler 6 €

Rechenbeispiel : 25 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer kosten dann ?



















Richtig : 11,50 € |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Micha,so nicht#d
Habe gerade nen paar kg im Laden bestellt:q
Für den Preis:q 50 Wattiś und 100gr Ringler für 6€,dass kommt bestimmt nicht mehr:vik:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Also dann rechen ich mal wenn ich 75 Wattis haben möchte:

25 Wattis vorbestellt 5,50 €
25 Wattis nicht vorbestellt 6,00 €
25 Wattis nicht vorbestellt 6,00 €

Also zusammen 17,50 € |bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Schubs...........


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Schubs...........


 

;+;+;+;+;+


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Also dann rechen ich mal wenn ich 75 Wattis haben möchte:
> 
> 25 Wattis vorbestellt 5,50 €
> 25 Wattis nicht vorbestellt 6,00 €
> 25 Wattis nicht vorbestellt 6,00 €
> 
> Also zusammen 17,50 € |bigeyes



neine ,16,50 euro zusammen


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> neine ,16,50 euro zusammen




Siehst Du Matze,es geht doch noch mit dem Rechnen#h


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,


celler schrieb:


> neine ,16,50 euro zusammen


also ab ich die Schule Ihr Jungspunde . Da können meine Wauwies ja besser rechnen #d:q . 
2 x 25 Wattis nicht vorbestellt a 6,00 € = 12 €
     25 Wattis        vorbestellt a 5,50 € = 5,50 €
Gesamt                                           =*17,50 €*


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

aber mit 16,50 dicht dran also Platz 2 geht an celler:m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


BB-cruiser schrieb:


> aber mit 16,50 dicht dran also Platz 2 geht an celler:m




stimmt auch wieder :vik::vik::vik::vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute is ja nicht mehr lange hin :q . Soll ich noch Wattis für den einen oder anderen mitbringen ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

man oh man.
wie kann ein mensch sich nur so zum affen machen.
ich lass das mit dem rechnen lieber ..........;-)

micha,ich hätt gern 75 wattis für 16,50 euro....
hab ich doch richtig gerechnet?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> man oh man.
> wie kann ein mensch sich nur so zum affen machen.
> ich lass das mit dem rechnen lieber ..........;-)
> 
> micha,ich hätt gern 75 wattis für 16,50 euro....
> hab ich doch richtig gerechnet?



jupp hast richtig gerechnet |supergri . Aber keine Angst das mit dem zum Affen machen kenn ich . Heute morgen hat die Brötchenverkäuferin mir 3 x den richtigen Preis genannt und ich hab sie jedesmal korigiert . Haben uns kringelig  gelacht dannach .

@ Frau Simone
bitte Familia Markt in Eutin für die Brötchen , die Du gestern hast liefern sollen 5 € überweisen + 10 € für´s Taxi |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

brauch ich mich also nicht weiter drum kümmern?
kann ich mich auf sie verlassen


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> brauch ich mich also nicht weiter drum kümmern?
> kann ich mich auf sie verlassen


ein Wal ein Wort :q , kannst Dich 100 % drauf verlassen . Hab auch schon in Neustadt Dein Watti Bestellung dazu schreiben lassen :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

wunderbar,ich danke dir....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> @ Frau Simone
> bitte Familia Markt in Eutin für die Brötchen , die Du gestern hast liefern sollen 5 € überweisen + 10 € für´s Taxi |supergri
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha





;+...|kopfkrat...#c


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Hornwalmichel,

Wenn Du Wattis und Ringeldingser organisieren kannst, hätte ich gerne 75 Wattis und 100gr vonne Beisser. Dann brauch ich nicht erst bei Jens vorbei. Wird sonst wieder teuer für mich


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

naja und vor allem kommst du dann vielleicht mal pünktlich......


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja und vor allem kommst du dann vielleicht mal pünktlich......



Wat soll das wieder heißen??? Ich erscheine immer pünktlich.
Sobald ich da bin, gehts sofort los :vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

achso,so ist das.
man der junge hat zu allem ne ausrede


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


nemles schrieb:


> @Hornwalmichel,
> 
> Wenn Du Wattis und Ringeldingser organisieren kannst, hätte ich gerne 75 Wattis und 100gr vonne Beisser. Dann brauch ich nicht erst bei Jens vorbei. Wird sonst wieder teuer für mich



noch teurer ? Hab die Tage bei Jens doch im Buch gesehen , das Du 1 Brandungsrute 150 € + 1 Rolle 100 € + div.Kleinkram 80 € bestellt hast . Er hat mich gefragt ob Du zuverläßig bist was ich ganz klar mit JAAAAAA beantwortet habe . War doch richtig so oder ? :q
Deine Watti/Ringler bestell ich morgen dann gleich :q

*Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
celler 75 Wattis
Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer
*Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> noch teurer ? Hab die Tage bei Jens doch im Buch gesehen , das Du 1 Brandungsrute 150 € + 1 Rolle 100 € + div.Kleinkram 80 € bestellt hast . Er hat mich gefragt ob Du zuverläßig bist was ich ganz klar mit JAAAAAA beantwortet habe . War doch richtig so oder ? :q
> Deine Watti/Ringler bestell ich morgen dann gleich :q
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Supi, Danke Mann #6

Aber das Jens mir nun doch den billigen Krempel andrehen will #q Wird wohl seine untauglichen Ladenhüter nicht los und will mich jetzt leimen#d|supergri Ruten für unter 200...Tztztz


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> noch teurer ? Hab die Tage bei Jens doch im Buch gesehen , das Du 1 Brandungsrute 150 € + 1 Rolle 100 € + div.Kleinkram 80 € bestellt hast . Er hat mich gefragt ob Du zuverläßig bist was ich ganz klar mit JAAAAAA beantwortet habe . War doch richtig so oder ? :q
> Deine Watti/Ringler bestell ich morgen dann gleich :q
> 
> *Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
> celler 75 Wattis
> Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer
> *Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
mensch horniemichel

du sollst nicht alles verraten#d


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> mensch horniemichel
> 
> du sollst nicht alles verraten#d



hab ich auch gerade gemerkt . Tom´s Regierung hat mit meiner Regierung gerade telefoniert und ich hab ein´s mit dem Nudelholz rüber bekommen , sollte ja für Tom ein Kaschenk werden |supergri . Tom soll ja immer so fleißig sein in einem bestimmten Zimmer wo Kiddis nichts zu suchen hat hab ich gehört 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes#c#c


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

aber nur sonntags ;-)


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin,
wollt ma wissen wie son Treffen bei euch aussieht ? Die Eckdaten habe ich ja schon. Angelt ihr am Strand oder Seebrücke ?? Wieviele kommen schon am 28. ? Beginnt ihr alle tusammen und open End oder gibt es ein gemeinsames Ende mit Quatschen danach usw. ??
Gruß Benni


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollt ma wissen wie son Treffen bei euch aussieht ? Die Eckdaten habe ich ja schon. Angelt ihr am Strand oder Seebrücke ?? Wieviele kommen schon am 28. ? Beginnt ihr alle tusammen und open End oder gibt es ein gemeinsames Ende mit Quatschen danach usw. ??
> Gruß Benni




Hallo Benni, schön das Du Interesse hast....

Offiziell geht es gegen 15:00 Uhr an den Strand. Einige treffen sich vorher schon bei Wusel zum Frühstück oder dann bei Ute zum Grillen und Klönen.
Manche kommen direkt an den Strand und hören dann je nach Lust und Laune auf.
Ein Großteil der Truppe trifft sich noch zum anschliessendem Grillen, Klönen und Cola/Bierchen schlürfen wieder beu Ute. Also alles völlig ungezwungen.
Achso, im Moment sind wir zo zwischen 14 und zwanzig Leute, hab etwas den Überblick verloren :q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

oO...dann steht hier ja dicht an dicht auf bestimmt 2-3 km verstreut|bigeyes...naja ich glaube das ist nicht so mein Ding erst km am Stramd zu laufen ohne Ärger mit dem Nachbarn zu bekommen. Wobei reizen würde es mich ja schon, euch mal zu zeigen wie man in der Brandung Fische fängt :vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Naja, 2-3 Km sind wohl etwas übertrieben. Hundert Meter Sicherheitsabstand brauchen wir nicht. Eigendlich können wir recht gut geradeaus werfen.:g
Lass es max. 20-30 Meter sein.
Man will ja auch noch ab und an etwas schnacken.
Und selbst, wenn es mal nen Tüddel gibt, Ärger gibbet es deswegen nicht.

Dann zeig uns doch mal am 28.ten, wo Borstel den Most holt, ich lerne gerne dazu #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

nen.
so schlimm ist es nicht.
müssen auch nicht km weit übern strand laufen.
parkplatz ist dierekt hinter der düne.....
und das man beim brandungsangeln immer so min 30 m platz zwischeneinander hat ist ja normal...


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

:m..ma schauen wenn ich Lust habe komme ich vorbei. Aber ich kann euch doch nicht meine Tricks offenbaren. Nee, ma im ernst, ich sehe da ganz schlechte Chancén da überhaupt was zu fangen. Dorsch steht über seinen Laichgründen und Butt ist ebenfalls im Laichgeschäft. Das wird sicherlich ne magere Ausbeute wenn überhaupt ! Gruß Benni


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Da hast Du wahr, Benni, 
die Chancen sind nicht die allergrößten, aber das macht den Reiz aus. :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

hm...also...wenn ich nur angeln gehe,um massen an fisch zu fangen...bin ich sicherlich am 28.2. in dahme verkehrt.wenn ich aber angeln gehe,um mal wieder die kumpels zu treffen und neue leute kennenzulernen...und nebenbei auch noch irgendeinen fisch fange (oder auch nich)...bin ich am 28.2. in dahme genau richtig.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ach pille palle.

wat redest du das jetzt so schlecht?
dat wird schon und wenn nicht,dann haben wir unseren grillmeister und ne kiste pils mit am strand.
lustig wirds alle mal....


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Nein darum geht es mir doch nicht die großen Massen zu fangen. Ich sehe das doch eigentlich auch so, quatschen und Erfahrungsaustausch. Ich war in den letzten Wochen wirklich regelmäßig in der Brandung und seit Weihnachten, als die große Kälte einsetzte, lief fast nix mehr. Ich habe auch wirklich keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und bin bis nach Fehmarn hoch (öfter). Doch wenn man immer nur Schneider bleibt (die anderen übrigens auch), dann muss man einsehen das der Fisch halt nicht da ist. Das mit dem Reiz schwenkt dann irgendwann in eine depressive Stimmung um #c. Naja Lust ist noch da, jetzt brauch ich mal wieder 2-3 Fische damit das Feuer wieder entfacht wird. Ich setzte ja noch auf die hoffentlich bald wieder steigenen Wassertemperaturen <2°C #d. Naja ich werde mir demnächst zwei neue Ruten zulegen (DAM Super Natural Surf oder Shimano Forcemaster oder Beastmaster), die müsst ich dann eigentlich dann direkt mal austesten:m. Da bietet sich das Treffen vllt. für an.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

die beastmaster ist sehr zu empfehlen ;-)
nochmal zu deiner schneider geschichte.
bei letzten treffen hatte ich 6 platten gefangen.
find dat geht eigentlich.......


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Mönsch Benni, seit Weihnachten nix gefangen |kopfkrat

Guck mal in den Brandungs Trööd vom 24.01.09 rein. Da haben wir auch nicht die Welt, aber wenigstens etwas gefangen. Schöne Platten erlegt.

Und zum Rutentesten dürften Dir ja unsere Gerätefetischisten ja gerade recht kommen.#h
Das sind die, mit den Nullnummern


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

sag dat nicht zu laut ;-)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Okey, ich nehms zurück


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Joa, ich bin ja schon mit einem Bein dabei:vik:. Mir fehlt nur der letzte Kick. Naja die Beastmaster muss ich mir denn nochmal näher ansehen. Eigentlich habe ich mich in die DAM verliebt, die kostet zwar 150 das Stück (bin eigentlich nicht so der Fan von teurem Kram )aber diesmal soll es was vernünftiges werden (habs ja eingesehen, das da Welten zwischen liegen |rolleyes). Die DAM is auf jeden Fall um einiges leichter als die Beastmaster. Habe sie schon in der Hand gehabt :k:k. Ich werd mir die Beastmaster bezüglich ihrer Aktion auch mal zur Hand nehmen. Vom Preis her sind die ja eh alle so in einem Level. Naja ich wollte nicht vom Thema ablenken sorry, bot sich aber gerade an. |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Glühstrumpf !! 
Die Beastmaster hättes Du letzte Woche in Lübeck für 89 Euronen haben können.... Super geiler Preis :k


----------



## scripophix

*Lübecker for Dahme*

Na los, gluefix-Benni, lass uns Lübecker mal antreten. Wir interessant, wenn ich den Wetterbericht so sehe, viele Wolken über die Tage und am Wochenende endlich ein wenig Sonne. Wetterdienst meint das so ernst:

l@@k

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...r/15__Tage/akt__Nordwest__node.html__nnn=true

Wir (Marion + ich) werden allerdings erst nachmittags mit einlaufen, da vorher die Ferienwohnung in Ordnung gebracht werden muss.

Also lass uns Lübecker den Unterelblern mal was zeigen... das gibt  #r


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Lübecker for Dahme*



scripophix schrieb:


> Also lass uns Lübecker den Unterelblern mal was zeigen... das gibt #r


|bla: Die Marzipanfresser |bla:!!!!! 
Ich schmeiss mich in Dreck....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Glühstrumpf !!
> Die Beastmaster hättes Du letzte Woche in Lübeck für 89 Euronen haben können.... Super geiler Preis :k


 
hatten sie die noch rechtzeitig gekriegt?
hatte nämlich per mail mit denen geschrieben und die sagten das der container mit den dinger noch unterwegs war.,.... 



scripophix schrieb:


> Na los, gluefix-Benni, lass uns Lübecker mal antreten. Wir interessant, wenn ich den Wetterbericht so sehe, viele Wolken über die Tage und am Wochenende endlich ein wenig Sonne. Wetterdienst meint das so ernst:
> 
> l@@k
> 
> http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...r/15__Tage/akt__Nordwest__node.html__nnn=true
> 
> Wir (Marion + ich) werden allerdings erst nachmittags mit einlaufen, da vorher die Ferienwohnung in Ordnung gebracht werden muss.
> 
> Also lass uns Lübecker den Unterelblern mal was zeigen... das gibt #r


 


Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bla: Die Marzipanfresser |bla:!!!!!
> Ich schmeiss mich in Dreck....


 
hier würde jetzt der smilie mit dem stinkefinger hin kommen.......


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin mädels,

melde mich sehr glücklich zurück.:vik:

@Hornimichel

ich hätte dann auch gern 75 Wattis bestellt.

Geht das noch??|bigeyes?? habe jetzt nicht alles mitgelesen!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> 
> melde mich sehr glücklich zurück.:vik:
> 
> @Hornimichel
> 
> ich hätte dann auch gern 75 Wattis bestellt.
> 
> Geht das noch??|bigeyes?? habe jetzt nicht alles mitgelesen!
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 

ein      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




liches  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und warst du fischen? was gefangen?
oder doch nur familie?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin andreas.
na alles fit und wieder heil angekommen?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> ein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> und warst du fischen? was gefangen?
> oder doch nur familie?





celler schrieb:


> moin andreas.
> na alles fit und wieder heil angekommen?




jo alles Fitt im Schritt!

nee ohne Angel 5 Tage Sylt genossen und jeden Tag bei Gosch Fisch und scampi gegessen!

Celler,
wann kommste denn Auto bekuggen!


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> 
> melde mich sehr glücklich zurück.:vik:


Moin Andy !!!





 man wat haben wir Dich vermisst.....:k




:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin mädels,
> 
> melde mich sehr glücklich zurück.:vik:
> 
> @Hornimichel
> 
> ich hätte dann auch gern 75 Wattis bestellt.
> 
> Geht das noch??|bigeyes?? habe jetzt nicht alles mitgelesen!
> 
> Gruß Andreas



bei Gosch essen und das auch noch vertelln , schäm Dir :q .
Wattis bestell ich ganz klar noch für Dich mit :q .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha 


P.S : In meiner Surm und Drangzeit sind wir mit dem Wochenendticket der Bahn noch der Disko zu Gosch nach Sylt gefahren um zu Frühstücken |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
hier die aktuelle Watti/Ringlerbestellliste :q

*Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
celler 75 Wattis
Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer
*Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
*HAI-score* 75 Wattis 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> jo alles Fitt im Schritt!
> 
> nee ohne Angel 5 Tage Sylt genossen und jeden Tag bei Gosch Fisch und scampi gegessen!
> 
> Celler,
> wann kommste denn Auto bekuggen!


 

sag an wann du zeit hast!
ich hab frühschicht,könnte gegen 14.30 uhr bei dir sein...

@wal
dat warn noch zeiten damals ,wa?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> P.S : In meiner Sturm und Drangzeit


|bigeyes Meinst Du die Zeit vorm Krieg ?????











(hab Dich auch lieb :k)


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Glühstrumpf !!
> Die Beastmaster hättes Du letzte Woche in Lübeck für 89 Euronen haben können.... Super geiler Preis :k


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Nee, das glaub ich nicht. Du meinst doch bestimmt die forcemaster ? Die Beastmaster hab ich nur für 149 € entdeckt und forcemaster für 119 €.  Wo stand die denn ?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes..


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


celler schrieb:


> @wal
> dat warn noch zeiten damals ,wa?




das kannste LAUUUUTTTT sagen , so richtig prollig erst Disko und dann zu GOSCH nur so mal schnell hin aber das war auch die Zeit wo
bis 5 Uhr Dise ab nach Hause duschen und um 7 Uhr waren wir wieder fit für die Arbeit , gelle Wuselchen . Alles was die Kiddis von heute nicht mehr können :q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...Nee, das glaub ich nicht. Du meinst doch bestimmt die forcemaster ? Die Beastmaster hab ich nur für 149 € entdeckt und forcemaster für 119 €. Wo stand die denn ?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes..


 Ne ne die Beastmaster....
War bei Fishermans  Partner in Lübeck im Angebot


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

gab sogar nen thread von dem lübecker angelgeschäft.
die hatten da irgend ne aktion im laden.
wollt das die mir eine zurück legen wenn ich ihnen das geld überweise,haben mir aber auch nicht mehr geantwortet.

die beastmaster kriegst für 120 euronen neu....
warte mal,ich such mal ne seite raus....


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> 
> das kannste LAUUUUTTTT sagen , so richtig prollig erst Disko und dann zu GOSCH nur so mal schnell hin aber das war auch die Zeit wo
> bis 5 Uhr Dise ab nach Hause duschen und um 7 Uhr waren wir wieder fit für die Arbeit , gelle Wuselchen . Alles was die Kiddis von heute nicht mehr können :q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
schade das du nicht bei der ute nächtigst.
dann hätten wir mal nen umtrunk starten können....
von wegen,die jugend von heut.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Alles was die Kiddis von heute nicht mehr können :q:q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Dat kannste aber laut sagen Micha... #6
Die Jungs von heute kannste knicken..
2 Std. Druckbetankung und dann 2 Tage im Koma liegen
..... (nein Matze ich mein nicht Dich )


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Dat kannste aber laut sagen Micha... #6
> Die Jungs von heute kannste knicken..
> 2 Std. Druckbetankung und dann 2 Tage im Koma liegen
> ..... (nein Matze ich mein nicht Dich )


 

bist dir da sicher ;+


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> bist dir da sicher ;+


 Nicht wirklich....|supergri


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Is aber auch nichts mehr los mit der Jugend heut  zu tage
Wir haben früher gut getankt und dann noch nächsten Tag zum Frühdienst:v


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Glühstrumpf

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146091


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Mensch Mädels,
das war doch ein Erholungs- und Genießerurlaub.  Alles nur in Maßen und früh in die Heier!

Celler, heute gegen 14.30 Uhr würde es passen.

Oder auch morgen.

Bring dein neues Auto mit.

Also bis gleich???


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...ich falle hier gleich vonm Hocker Jungs, die Beastmaster für 89 € wäre auch zu schön gewesen :k...war das auch die 425er mit bis 250g WG (also AX Version ?) ??...Oh Mann, selbst 120 € wäre in mienen Augen super Deal. Ich weiß nur das Fishermans Partner vor einiger Zeit die Forcemaster BX für 109€ im Angebot hatte. Ich könnte die DAM Natural Surf (420er Version) jetzt auch für 109 € bekommen, also in der Hand hatte ich sie am Wochenende schon :k.. scheint auch ein geiles Ding zu sein.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich habe deinen Link vom "Salzwasserfest" gelesen und jetzt laufen mir die Tränen :v. Da hätte ich mich perfekt eindecken können #d. Gerade ich als Student in München habe schon genug Unkosten immer nach Hause zu fahren und dann verpasse ich solche Aktionen :c:c:c. Jetzt überlege ich ernsthaft lieber wieder auf so eine Aktion zu warten, also wenn ihr ihr sowas aus Lübeck wieder mitbekommt bitte sofort Info an mich. So ich muss jetzt aus Frust mal eben kurz was kaputt machen hier #q:r. Aber Danke für den Tipp.
Gruß Benni


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Is aber auch nichts mehr los mit der Jugend heut zu tage
> Wir haben früher gut getankt und dann noch nächsten Tag zum Frühdienst:v


 
jaja,jetzt hau mal nicht so auffe kacke



HAI-score schrieb:


> Mensch Mädels,
> das war doch ein Erholungs- und Genießerurlaub. Alles nur in Maßen und früh in die Heier!
> 
> Celler, heute gegen 14.30 Uhr würde es passen.
> 
> Oder auch morgen.
> 
> Bring dein neues Auto mit.
> 
> Also bis gleich???


 
weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe,muss vorher noch zur zulassungsstelle mein verschrottetes auto abmelden...
werde dich aber anrufen wenn ich heut noch vorbei komme 



gluefix schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Link vom "Salzwasserfest" gelesen und jetzt laufen mir die Tränen :v. Da hätte ich mich perfekt eindecken können #d. Gerade ich als Student in München habe schon genug Unkosten immer nach Hause zu fahren und dann verpasse ich solche Aktionen :c:c:c. Jetzt überlege ich ernsthaft lieber wieder auf so eine Aktion zu warten, also wenn ihr ihr sowas aus Lübeck wieder mitbekommt bitte sofort Info an mich. So ich muss jetzt aus Frust mal eben kurz was kaputt machen hier #q:r. Aber Danke für den Tipp.
> Gruß Benni


 
die sind hier boardpartner.
ruf doch dort mal an und frag ob die evt ein auge zudrücken können,da du ja soweit weg wohnst...


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob ich das schaffe,muss vorher noch zur zulassungsstelle mein verschrottetes auto abmelden...
> werde dich aber anrufen wenn ich heut noch vorbei komme



Mach dir kein Kopp, bin sowieso hier.

====> Parken kannst du dein neues Auto auf dem Hof, 
gleich neben vier TOYOTAS _wenn du dich traust!_

Bis denne


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

die sind hier boardpartner.
ruf doch dort mal an und frag ob die evt ein auge zudrücken können,da du ja soweit weg wohnst...[/quote]

Nee, das machen die nie im Leben. Ich kenne den Laden ja und bin öfter ma da meine Wattis holen. Ausserdem brauche ich kein Mitleid. Mein persönlicher Eindruck von dem Laden ist zweigeteilt. Zum einen haben die zum Teil wirklch Top Angebote aber zum anderen waren sie mir gegenüber jedenfalls irgendie Arrogant. Als ich beispielsweise mal nett fragte, welche Kunstköder in der Tarve im Moment ganz gut laufen (kann und wollte mir nicht die ganze Twisterpalette erwerben) grinste man mich nur spöttisch an und meinte guter Rat sei teuer. Naja da waren schon 2-3 solche Dinger mir gegenüber. Irgendwie überschlagen sich die Jungs in dem Laden sobald einer von ihren Kumpels reinkommt, aber sobald ICH was gefragt habe dachten die auch bestimmt was für ein Trottel. Dann sollen sie halt ihre "Hotspots" für sich behalten. Fragen werde ich da nie wieder jemanden was. Ausrüstung ist wie gesagt echt telweise zu geilen Preisen erhältlich was für mich eben der einzige Grund bleibt dort einzukaufen. Und deswegen werde ich die auch bestimmt nicht anrufen und um die Rute betteln, dazu bin ich halt deann doch zu stolz und kauf sie mir halt zum normalen Preis. Wobei ich wette 100%, dass einer iherer Kumpels/Stammis da 0 Probleme mit hätte. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ Matze

Ich spreche auch von früher:q
Heute gehen nur noch 17 halbe Liter an guten tagen rein:m


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin.

Nur mal ein kurzer Bericht bzgl. der Beastmaster AX 425 bei Fischermans:
Also, am 07.02 Punkt neun da gewesen - keine Ruten da.
Chef gefragt: liegen noch im Container in Rotterdam.
Konnte mich dann auf ne Liste schreiben lassen und warte noch heute auf den Anruf.

Da ich mir ja schon welche im vorfelde besorgt hatte, diese dann aufgrund der Aktion in HL wieder zurückgeschickt habe (Gutschrift) stehe ich jetzt ganz schön blöde da.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Oh, das tut mir ja Leid für dich. Naja dann habe ich anscheinend auch nix verpasst. :vik:..


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Kleiner Nachtrag, bei FP wurde die BX Version für 89 € angeboten, nicht die AX Version ! Da ist ein Unterschied. Die BX hat eine weichere Aktion als die AX. Vielleicht hättest du deine AX nicht vorzeitig zurück geben sollen.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|uhoh:...mmhh oder bin ich jetzt auf dem falschen Damper. Habe gerade nachgesehen und das Teil heißt sogar Beastmaster surf AX 425 BX-G...da soll man noch durchsehen ? #c..bitte um Vergebung.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

es ist schon die richtige rute die,die da angeboten haben....
hatten mir vorher auch davon geschrieben das sie garnicht wissen ob die rute kommt,da der container noch im hafen liegt.
ich würde an eurer stelle anrufen und druck machen.....


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@celler

du wolltest mir doch noch zeigen wo ich die beastmaster für zumindest 120 tacken bekomme ?


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jo,warte ich habs vergessen,muss nochmal bisschen suchen...

bin nur momentan beschäftigt.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> bin nur momentan beschäftigt.....


|kopfkrat Sofort Hände aufm Tisch.... :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Sofort Hände aufm Tisch.... :q





nein matze...tu es nicht...sonst saust noch den ganzen tisch ein.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes  Scheixxe, ich hab Kopfkino#q#q#q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

na toll.
zu spät.
könnt ihr mir sowas nicht früher sagen?
jetzt ist hier alles voll eklig...
man ey,kein bock mehr.....könnt heulen ;-)


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ celler

Hehe, ich will ja nicht drängeln..... aber wenn ich dann in 2 Wochen nach Dahme komme, dann hätt ich schon gern beastmaster, forcemaster, super natural oder co im Gepäck :q..
bisher hab ich nur son low budget Kram, ausser 2xShimano Hyperloop Surf 130M, 2-teilig, 3,96m, aber das sind nur sone leichten teile und mehr als 125g WG is da nicht drin und wenn die Strömung/Wind zu stark ist, kann ich die einpacken...sind eher was für die Seebrücke oder Hafenmole


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @ celler
> 
> Hehe, ich will ja nicht drängeln..... aber wenn ich dann in 2 Wochen nach Dahme komme, dann hätt ich schon gern beastmaster, forcemaster, super natural oder co im Gepäck :q..
> bisher hab ich nur son low budget Kram, ausser 2xShimano Hyperloop Surf 130M, 2-teilig, 3,96m, aber das sind nur sone leichten teile und mehr als 125g WG is da nicht drin und wenn die Strömung/Wind zu stark ist, kann ich die einpacken...sind eher was für die Seebrücke oder Hafenmole




mit den knüppeln werf ich auch noch 160g...zwar nich weit...aber ich werf


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @ celler
> 
> Hehe, ich will ja nicht drängeln..... aber wenn ich dann in 2 Wochen nach Dahme komme, dann hätt ich schon gern beastmaster, forcemaster, super natural oder co im Gepäck :q..
> bisher hab ich nur son low budget Kram, ausser 2xShimano Hyperloop Surf 130M, 2-teilig, 3,96m, aber das sind nur sone leichten teile und mehr als 125g WG is da nicht drin und wenn die Strömung/Wind zu stark ist, kann ich die einpacken...sind eher was für die Seebrücke oder Hafenmole



Notfalls bekommste was geliehen von mir


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ Simon HH

Hast die selben Ruten ? Meine haben ein WG angegeben von 50-110g und ein Boardie hat mir erzählt das es eigentlich Ruten für den britischen Markt zum Wolfsbarsch und Platten angeln sind und das bei diesen Ruten das reine Bleigewicht als WG angegeben wird. Er meinte, dass man da noch um die 20 g Köder Gewicht (in UK meist großer Makrelnefetzten) darufgeschlagen werden kann. Naja wie dem auch sei, also ich habe mich halt nicht getraut mehr als 125g zu werfen. Diese werfe ich allerdings auch volle Pulle mit Ablegewurf und halber Drehung, da passiert nix :vik:. 

@nemles

Danke für das Angebot aber ich hab ja noch alte low budget Küppel, die haben e bisher ja auch immer gut getan. Ich will mir eh ein Paar 420er Ruten holen und Dahme hätte sich zum einangeln dieser Investition ja angeboten. Ausserdem möchte ich ja mit den Spezis da mithalten können =)...


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Welche Spezis??|kopfkrat

Kannst von mir auch ne Balzer in420, ne quantum in 420 oder Shimano in 350 mit je 200gr testweise haben.

Und hör mit diesen komischen Begriffen wie ABLEGEWURF auf...Ich werd ja irre im Kopf.;+


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Notfalls bekommste was geliehen von mir




dat ist ja mal wieder nett von unserem tomi....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> dat ist ja mal wieder nett von unserem tomi....
> 
> 
> die



Entweder Tom, oder Tommy..... Aber bitte nicht tomi|krach::m


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@nemles

Danke, danke aber ich mag mir wirklich nix ausleihen und eigentlich brauche ich es ja auch nicht wirklich. Wenn mir da was kaputt geht wäre es mir zu unangenehm #t. Ausserdem steht für mich ja auch noch nicht 100%ig fest ob ich wirklich dazustoße.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

oder lieber thomy???


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @nemles
> 
> Danke, danke aber ich mag mir wirklich nix ausleihen und eigentlich brauche ich es ja auch nicht wirklich. Wenn mir da was kaputt geht wäre es mir zu unangenehm #t. Ausserdem steht für mich ja auch noch nicht 100%ig fest ob ich wirklich dazustoße.



Dann steht also Gerätetechnisch Deinem Einsatz nix mehr entgegen, denn wenn etwas verloren oder kaputt geht: ICH habe es verliehen, kein anderer. Und wenn es zu Schrott geht, taugt es nix.|kopfkrat Mein Risiko...

Es sei denn Du hast persönliche Gründe für ne Absage:g Dann sag es gleich, und eier nicht rum mit so Spitzengerätschaft und so.

Also mach Deinen Termin klar und melde Dich an (oder ab):m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> oder lieber thomy???



Willste nen Backs haben???|gr:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

genau.
arschbacken zusammen kneifen und mit machen......


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Willste nen Backs haben???|gr:




thomy,ich möchte keine backs ich möchte ein becks.
jetzt fängst du sauch schon mit der rechtschreibschwäche an


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Also nun setzt mich doch nicht so unter Druck. Es spricht doch nichts dagegen wenn ich spontan zum aufgeführen zeitpunkt bei Ute aufschlage oder werde ich dann geteert und gefedert |rolleyes ? Ich muss das halt nochmal mit meiner Freundin abquatschen, denn eigentlich ziehe ich immer Freitags los und der Samstag gehört ihr. Vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja überredet und sie kommt einfach mal mit. Was ist eigentlich mit der Ute los, warum ist sie gespeert und wie kann man sie denn jetzt erreichen (neuer nick oder so ??)?? Was haltet ihr übrigens von der Rute Quatum smart surf??? Die gibt es so um die 75  €...??


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> thomy,ich möchte keine backs ich möchte ein becks.
> jetzt fängst du sauch schon mit der rechtschreibschwäche an



Der Umwelteinfluss prägt auch mich...|wavey:

Backs: Prügel, Ohrfeige, Watschen etc... suchs Dir aus


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Also nun setzt mich doch nicht so unter Druck. Es spricht doch nichts dagegen wenn ich spontan zum aufgeführen zeitpunkt bei Ute aufschlage oder werde ich dann geteert und gefedert |rolleyes ? Ich muss das halt nochmal mit meiner Freundin abquatschen, denn eigentlich ziehe ich immer Freitags los und der Samstag gehört ihr. Vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja überredet und sie kommt einfach mal mit.



#q#q#q Du machst mir Quirre.... Ne, Geteert und Gebumsifidelt wirste nicht, nicht bei uns. Nur lass das mit dem Super Besteck, ohne das dat nicht geht. 
Bring Dein Mädel doch einfach mit und verschieb die Samstags-ich hab Dich lieb- Nummer auf Sonntag.



Matze, schreib jetzt nix, sonst Aua|gr:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Also nun setzt mich doch nicht so unter Druck. Es spricht doch nichts dagegen wenn ich spontan zum aufgeführen zeitpunkt bei Ute aufschlage oder werde ich dann geteert und gefedert |rolleyes ? Ich muss das halt nochmal mit meiner Freundin abquatschen, denn eigentlich ziehe ich immer Freitags los und der Samstag gehört ihr. Vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja überredet und sie kommt einfach mal mit. Was ist eigentlich mit der Ute los, warum ist sie gespeert und wie kann man sie denn jetzt erreichen (neuer nick oder so ??)?? Was haltet ihr übrigens von der Rute Quatum smart surf??? Die gibt es so um die 75 €...??


 
wenn du unsere mami erreichen möchtest nur zu. schreib was dir auf der leber liegt und bitte einfach jemanden es ihr mitzuteilen bzw lesen darf sie ja noch


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Der Umwelteinfluss prägt auch mich...|wavey:
> 
> Backs: Prügel, Ohrfeige, Watschen etc... suchs Dir aus



ne,ich bleib beim becks,die anderen sachen reizen mich nicht.....



nemles schrieb:


> #q#q#q Du machst mir Quirre.... Ne, Geteert und Gebumsifidelt wirste nicht, nicht bei uns. Nur lass das mit dem Super Besteck, ohne das dat nicht geht.
> Bring Dein Mädel doch einfach mit und verschieb die Samstags-ich hab Dich lieb- Nummer auf Sonntag.
> 
> 
> 
> Matze, schreib jetzt nix, sonst Aua|gr:



|sagnix


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Verzeihung, ich hör ja schon auf über Gerät zu sabbeln, sonst bekomm ich hier noch ne Abmahnung nach dem Motto..."dafür gibt es schon trööts, schau in der Suchfunktion nach..."

Ist das mit der Ute so geheim oder was ? Warum kann ich sie nicht direkt erreichen ? Schließlich ist ja irgendwo auch SIE die Gastgeberin und ich habe halt Anstand und stelle mich auch gerne beim GASTGEBER vor ohne mich selbst einzuladen.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

schreib dem schwarzwusel mal ne pn.
der hat kontakt zu ihr,vielleicht gibt er dir ihre home nummer.

die ute ist gesperrt worden weil sie alte trööts wieder hoch geholt hat und gespamt hat.
für meine aussage übernehme ich keine garantie.
sind meine informationen


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ahsoo, ok...naja dann sind die Admins hier ja echt pingelig. Aber das soll uns den Spas ja nicht verderben. Aber danke für die Konkrete Auskunft celler #6. Dann weiß ich ja bescheid, das ich dem schwarzwusel bei Bedarf kontaktieren muss. Also wie gesag, mit einem Bein bin ich schon dabei und würde mich freuen euch mal alle kennenzulernen :q.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

naja ich weiß nicht ob die mods pingelig sind.
du fliegst ja nicht gleich raus.
ich meine erst nach der 6 ermahnung.
also da war schon was dran....

würde mich aber auch freuen wenn du kommts


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ahso ok.... ist ja auch gegessen das Thema, wollte es ja nicht wieder aufwühlen.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ahso ok.... ist ja auch gegessen das Thema, wollte es ja nicht wieder aufwühlen.


 

besser so #6


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ach naja.
kommt eben vor.......
ist zwar schade aber man kanns nicht ändern ...


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Auch hier einen wunderschönen guten Morgen miteinander!
@hornhechteutin
Ich hätte auch gerne 50 Wattis und 200gr. Kneifer. Schaffe das am Samstag nicht zu meinem Dealer wäre also Klasse wenn Du mir welche mitbringst.
Gruß aus Bargteheide
Malte|wavey:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

von mir auch einen frostigen guten morgen @ all|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,

@petripohl
jupp geht klar und ist 0 Problem 

hier die aktuelle Watti/Ringlerbestellliste :q

*Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
celler 75 Wattis
Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer
*Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
*HAI-score* 75 Wattis 
*petripohl* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

GrMoin,
also in Dahme bin ich jetzt auch dabei #h...Meine Freundin hat sich jetzt selber was vorgenommen und ich habe freie Verfügung |supergri. Ich komme wahrscheinlich auch nicht alleine, ich bringe noch nen anderen Boardi mit (Fischerjunge01), mit dem bin ich sonst immer los und der hat auch Interesse angekündigt. Und wenn die netten Leute von FP Lübeck  ihr Wort halten (hab doch mal angerufen#6 und schließlich hol ich da ja auch regelmäßig meine Wattis), dann bring ich auch gleich meine beiden neuen Shimano Beastmaster mit :vik:. Die Eckdaten auf Seite 1 sind ja noch up to date oder ??
Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ scripofix

...dann machen wir zu dritt das "Team Lübeck" :vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jaja,ihr und ein team,warte mal ab wenn du unsere truppe siehst ;-)
dann vergeht dir ganz schnell der gedanke ein team mit anderen leute zu machen.

wir sind nämlich grösser und stärker ;-)
hast die ruten zu dem spezi preis gekriegt?


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jaaaaaa moin benni und moin in die dahmer ferkelrunde

hab diese sektenartige gruppierung hier mal genauer unter die lupe genommen und da wurde mir klar: ich wollte schon immer in ne gang.
also wie gluefix schon angemeldet hat würde ich mich gerne einreihen in das geschehen und würde auch mit ihm in dahme aufschlagen....mal sehen was das so wird....beastmaster....forcemaster....shimano....also ich weiß garnicht ob mein knüppel überhaupt nen namen hat. hoffe das geht trotzdem in ordnung sonst muß ich da nochmal nen bissel basteln
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



schöne grüße


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Fischerjunge !!! 
Denn mal willkommen inner Runde..#h
Tröste Dich auf mein Knüppels steht auch nix mehr drauf |supergri


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Fischerjunge !!!
> Denn mal willkommen inner Runde..#h
> Tröste Dich auf mein Knüppels steht auch nix mehr drauf |supergri


 

Mein knüppel habe ich mal versucht zu tätowieren #q#q|bigeyes
tat echt weh


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

wegen des hohen alters?


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



olli B. schrieb:


> Mein knüppel habe ich mal versucht zu tätowieren #q#q|bigeyes
> tat echt weh


 
bringt eh nichts ich dachte auch mal drüber nach aber das tattoo is eh gleich wieder im ar***|bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> das tattoo is eh gleich wieder im ar***|bigeyes


 |bigeyes|kopfkrat Ich glaub Du bist hier falsch....


Moin Olli Du alter Bac vernichter... alles frisch bei Dir ??


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|kopfkrat Ich glaub Du bist hier falsch....


 





nich immer alles zweideutig verstehen|rolleyes


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ celler

Also wie gesagt, habe mich doch mal überwindet dort heute morgen anzurufen und den Inhaber auf die Aktion vom 7.2 anzuhauen und ob die Ruten nun da sind bzw. was daraus geworden ist. Er meinte die seine jetzt wohl angekommen und fragte mich, ob ich in der Liste stehe (stand ich ja leider nicht). Dann habe ich ihm meine Situation geschildert (Student, die Woche über in München, ansonsten treuer Kunde in seinem Laden usw. )..Dann hat er mich tatsächlich auch zuordnen können (bestelle wirklich oft Wattis bei ihm) und er meinte er muss mal kurz nachrechnen und dann gabs grünes Licht für 2 Ruten. Es scheint mittlerweile schon echt knapp zu werden mit der vorhandenen Stückzahl. Habe ihm geshworen sie dann zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt übernächste Woche auch abzuholen und gehe auch stark davon aus das der Preis wie bei der Aktion sind. Es handelt sich ja eigentlich auch um die angepriesenen Ruten, die waren halt zur Aktion wohl noch nicht rechtzeitig da. Also jetzt bleibt mir zur zu hoffen das alles rund läuft, ist dann ja wie Weihnachten das Schnäppchen :vik:. Notfallplan bleibt sonst die Forcemaster oder D.A.M Super Natural. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes|kopfkrat Ich glaub Du bist hier falsch....
> 
> 
> Moin Olli Du alter Bac vernichter... alles frisch bei Dir ??


 
Alles im lot, danke der Nachfrage...#h#h


----------



## HD4ever

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

nanu .....
warum wurde die Ute denn gesperrt .... ??? #c


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

An das neue Lübecker Dream Team:

Willkommen im Club :vik:

Grüße auch von Ute, die sich schon wie närrisch drauf freut, Euch kennen zu lernen.#h


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

...wir uns auch :vik:...aber nicht das ihr es noch bereut, wenn euch erstmal den Strand abgefischt haben, wir sind wie die Heuschrecken und fallen in immer neue Strände und Gruppen ein bis es nix mehr zu fangen gibt :q...Und immer schön zusehen und lernen....Der Fischerjunge01 beispielösweise braucht manchmal nur den kleinen Finger ins Wasser halten und fängt Butt....#d
Gruß Benni


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> ...wir uns auch :vik:.
> Der Fischerjunge01 beispielösweise braucht manchmal nur den kleinen Finger ins Wasser halten und fängt Butt....#d
> Gruß Benni



Da er auch nur zwei kleine Finger hat (wie jeder von uns) sind die ja auch irgendwann abgelutscht.:q

Und dann muß er angeln, wie jeder andere auch  (allerdings mit zwei kleinen Fingern weniger)

P.S. so hab ich auch mal geangelt. Und NUN???

http://img178.*ih.us/img178/1826/1002924vv9.jpg


----------



## scripophix

*Kleinste Würmer...*

...der Fischerjunge01 beispielösweise braucht manchmal nur den kleinen Finger ins Wasser halten und fängt Butt....#d


Jaja, und im Sommer darf er nich nackig baden gehen - von wegen: Fische fressen auch den "kleinsten Wurm"... |rotwerden

Ich bring mal mein Posengeschirr mit ! Wenn ich denn kein Grundblei verwenden musssss.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Da fällt mir ein Lübecker Teammitglied doch direkt in den Rücken #d...


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Da er auch nur zwei kleine Finger hat (wie jeder von uns) sind die ja auch irgendwann abgelutscht.:q
> 
> Und dann muß er angeln, wie jeder andere auch  (allerdings mit zwei kleinen Fingern weniger)
> 
> P.S. so hab ich auch mal geangelt. Und NUN???



Aber dann hast wohl eher versucht damit auf Hecht zu angeln....denn den Butt will ich ma sehen der Solche Zähne hat|bigeyes...der würde bestimmt alle Rekorde brechen


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ist ja auch abgelutscht, nicht abgebissen.:q

Können aber auch Kois gewesen sein


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @ celler
> 
> Also wie gesagt, habe mich doch mal überwindet dort heute morgen anzurufen und den Inhaber auf die Aktion vom 7.2 anzuhauen und ob die Ruten nun da sind bzw. was daraus geworden ist. Er meinte die seine jetzt wohl angekommen und fragte mich, ob ich in der Liste stehe (stand ich ja leider nicht).




moin moin

ich hab da gestern auch angerufen! und Bingo kam heut der Anruf, dass die Ruten da wären. Stand ja auf der Liste als Nr.2!!!! Also fix in der Mittagspause nach HL gedüst und mir das schöne Stöckchen zum Hammerpreis geholt. 

So kanns dann am 28. mit jeweils gleichem Tackle ans Wasser gehen.:vik:

@matze: trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe!

@Wusel: bin dann gegen 9.30 bei dir, DVD`s liegen bereit!

@hornhechtmicha: 100g Kneifer wären schön!

@all schönen abend noch!!!


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@pj6000

Ich hab doch auch noch welche reserviert bekommen #6...meine hole ich aber erst am 27. ab...hab alles mit dem chef abgequatscht und geht auch alles klar:m..da hab ich ja ma wieder Glück im Unglück gehabt..hehe...
Aber erzähl mal, wie sind die Ruten so ?? Ich hatte sie vor einigen Wochen ma in der Hand und als ich 150 € gelesen habe, habe ich sie wieder weggestellt, denn ich rechne immer 2x150€ und 300 € hätt ich nicht locker machen können. Aber jetzt wird ja alles gut #6 *freu*. 
Gruß Benni


----------



## scripophix

*Alle 21 Extremitäten...*

Da kann ich ja stolz sein nach ~17 Jahren Dahme noch alle 21 männlichen Teile zu haben...

Mal im ernst: Ich kenne kein Revier mit so empfindlichen Dorschschnauzen. Schnüre 0,30 mm und mehr = Plattfisch. Richtig Dorsch haben wir erst ab Vorfachstärke 0,25 mm abwärts gezogen. Bei 0,15 mm Vorfach tobt der Watti ja auch gehörig in der Brandung.


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@gluefix

hab eine schon beim letzten Dahmer Ausflug gefischt und ich muss sagen, sie sind Ihren Preis wert, auch für 150€. Liegen gut in der Hand, sind leicht und lassen sich dank dem Slide`n Grip Rollenhalten auf die jeweilige Länge gut anpassen und dadurch auch schön werfen. Was das Aufladen betrifft, muss man doch etwas Kraft aufbringen. Im Vergleich zu meiner Speedmaster Surf 425 CX (die es leider ja nicht mehr gibt :c) ist sie etwas härter aber ansonsten kommt sie der schon ganz nah, da ich pers. etwas weichere Ruten bevorzuge!

Aber am besten du probierst es selber aus und bildest dir dann deine eigen Meinung! 
Achja fische beide mit Ultegra 10000 XSA und Keule mono.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ pj6000

Danke für den schönen Kurzbericht. Leider sitz ich hier noch in München an der Uni fest, sonst wäre ich schon sofort bei FP gewesen. Das mit dem verstellbaren Rollenhalter is ja wirklich geiloooo, das habe ich voerher nicht gewusst. Ich habe damals den Eindruck gehabt, dass die Rute eher weicher ist als beispielsweise die etwas günstigere Forcemaster. Naja schon allein des Preises wegen werde ich diese Ruten lieben. Mit Monokeule hab ich es auch oft genug versucht, die is mir mit ihrer 0,28 oder 0,30er Hauptschnurr einfach zu dünn. Sobald ich ma Leogrund hatte riss der ganze Kram einfach wenn ich mal ein bisschen Druck machte. Jetzt gibts nix mehr unter 0,35-0,40er, da verzichte ich dann auch auf 10,20m in der Weite und kann wenigstens Druck machen (beispielsweise bei schwerer Kralle oder Krautgang).


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts nix mehr unter 0,35-0,40er,


 Oh Gott da kauft er sich schon ne schöne Beastmaster und versaut sich die Wurfweite mit Ankerschnur. #d#d#d


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


pj6000 schrieb:


> @hornhechtmicha: 100g Kneifer wären schön!
> 
> !!!


aber gerne doch , bestell ich morgen früh gleich :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,

@petripohl
jupp geht klar und ist 0 Problem 

hier die aktuelle Watti/Ringlerbestellliste :q

*Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
celler 75 Wattis
Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer
*Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
*HAI-score* 75 Wattis 
*petripohl* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
pj6000  100g Kneifer

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



scripophix schrieb:


> ...der Fischerjunge01 beispielösweise braucht manchmal nur den kleinen Finger ins Wasser halten und fängt Butt....#d
> 
> 
> Jaja, und im Sommer darf er nich nackig baden gehen - von wegen: Fische fressen auch den "kleinsten Wurm"... |rotwerden
> 
> Ich bring mal mein Posengeschirr mit ! Wenn ich denn kein Grundblei verwenden musssss.


 
haaaaallllllooooooo.....|bigeyes
könnt ihr mal aufhören hier so zu zun als würde ich nicht mitlesen|bla: 
@ benni
alte schnullerbacke....im anderen trööt redest du davon dass das bei mir nur glück ist und hier stellst du mich als die lübecker geheimwaffe vor|rolleyes....

also nur um da mal die erwartungen runter zu schrauben: ich fische 2 dreiteilige stöcker von spro und balzer im komplettpaket mit rolle und schnur für 40 euri.
und um der schnurdiskussion noch einen drauf zu setzen hab ich 45er hauptschnur und 60 schlag drauf und werfe das gerödel nur 60-80 meter weit.#c (bringt es was sich bei der weite überhaupt auf den strand zu stellen????).
ich weiß dass ich gleich von einigen nur kopfschüttel ernte aber ich hab so immer meinen fisch so gefangen und wenn das in dahme anders sein sollte muß ich fürs nächste mal einfach umrüsten:vik:.....man lernt ja nie aus.
ach ja und es gibt im augenblick nur einen mund der an meine gliedmaßen kommt und der gehört meiner freundin.
schöne grüße|wavey:


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> und um der schnurdiskussion noch einen drauf zu setzen hab ich 45er hauptschnur und 60 schlag drauf und werfe das gerödel nur 60-80 meter weit.#c (bringt es was sich bei der weite überhaupt auf den strand zu stellen????).
> 
> ach ja und es gibt im augenblick nur einen mund der an meine gliedmaßen kommt und der gehört meiner freundin.
> schöne grüße|wavey:



Keine Sorge die Wurfweite sollte reichen!

ach ja.......bring auch deine Freundin am 28. mit!


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



HAI-score schrieb:


> ach ja.......bring auch deine Freundin am 28. mit!


 
da ich nun nicht weiß welche du meinst bringe ich dir meinen katalog und und ne kleine auswahl im anhänger mit.
als bezahlung reichen prinzipiell 8-cent-pfandflaschen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> nur einen mund der an meine gliedmaßen kommt und der gehört meiner freundin.


Den Blasehasen kannst  mitbringen...:q


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Den Blasehasen kannst mitbringen...:q


 
vielleicht ist sie fußfetischistin|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> also nur um da mal die erwartungen runter zu schrauben: ich fische 2 dreiteilige stöcker von spro und balzer im komplettpaket mit rolle und schnur für 40 euri.
> und um der schnurdiskussion noch einen drauf zu setzen hab ich 45er hauptschnur und 60 schlag drauf und werfe das gerödel nur 60-80 meter weit.#c (bringt es was sich bei der weite überhaupt auf den strand zu stellen????).
> ich weiß dass ich gleich von einigen nur kopfschüttel ernte aber ich hab so immer meinen fisch so gefangen und wenn das in dahme anders sein sollte muß ich fürs nächste mal einfach umrüsten:vik:.....man lernt ja nie aus.



Eyh Fischerjunge1, dann nenne ich Dich ab jetzt: Matze2 :m

(Erklärung folgt am 28.ten Face to Face )


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

alles klar und wen muß ich dann am 28. nach der erklärung fragen.....den mit mann namentlichem bezug zu mayonnaise???|bigeyes
duck und schnell wech.....:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Den Blasehasen kannst  mitbringen...:q



Wusel #d Wenn jemand anfängt Dir den Bolero zu züngeln, denkst Du doch, da will jemand ne Zigarette rauchen und gibst sogar noch Feuer. :q

Oder kannst Du Dich noch ans letzte Mal erinnern?







nu aber wech hier.....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> alles klar und wen muß ich dann am 28. nach der erklärung fragen.....den mit mann namentlichem bezug zu mayonnaise???|bigeyes
> duck und schnell wech.....:q



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Den mußt Du mir dann mal erklären |kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



nemles schrieb:


> Wusel #d Wenn jemand anfängt Dir den Bolero zu züngeln, denkst Du doch, da will jemand ne Zigarette rauchen und gibst sogar noch Feuer. :q
> 
> Oder kannst Du Dich noch ans letzte Mal erinnern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nu aber wech hier.....


 
sprach der, der eigentlich nur einen grill zum freund hat....:q:q:q:q#6


----------



## nemles

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



olli B. schrieb:


> sprach der, der eigentlich nur einen grill zum freund hat....:q:q:q:q#6



ICH LIEBE ALLE GRILLS :l Und mein Herz ist groß genug dafür :vik:


Und sie widersprechen nicht #6


----------



## olli B.

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



nemles schrieb:


> ICH LIEBE ALLE GRILLS :l Und mein Herz ist groß genug dafür :vik:
> 
> 
> Und sie widersprechen nicht #6


 
überzeugt ich such mir auch einen:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



nemles schrieb:


> Wusel
> 
> Oder kannst Du Dich noch ans letzte Mal erinnern?


 |kopfkrat|kopfkrat nicht so wirklich...:g


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> vielleicht ist sie fußfetischistin|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


|bigeyes Ach Du Scheixxe..... ne nä..
Okay vergiss es so wat hab ich schon Zuhause |supergri


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Ach Du Scheixxe..... ne nä..
> Okay vergiss es so wat hab ich schon Zuhause |supergri


 
dat dat immer so killern mut am grooten onkel


----------



## nemles

*AW: Kleinste Würmer...*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Ach Du Scheixxe..... ne nä..
> Okay vergiss es so wat hab ich schon Zuhause |supergri



So langsam kommt Licht ins Dunkel....Schwarzfüßchen...ähhmm Schwarzwusel.

Mit vollem Mund ist halt schlecht sprechen


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

mayonaise liebende fußblasehasen mit kleinen würmern im mund...ankertaue auffe rollen...


au weia...dat kann ja wat werden am 28. 


tach ihr luschen...#h


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Tja ich sagte ja schon bereits, ihr werdet froh sein das Lübecker Team wieder los zu sein:m. Dann kommt mal Leben in euren lahmen Alltag denn wir ziehen mal etwas das Durchschnittsalter in in die jung und fit Gruppe #6. Wir brauchen nicht weit raus zu werfen, wir sind so heiß, da ist der Fisch froh bei uns landen zu können.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


gluefix schrieb:


> Tja ich sagte ja schon bereits, ihr werdet froh sein das Lübecker Team wieder los zu sein:m. Dann kommt mal Leben in euren lahmen Alltag denn wir ziehen mal etwas das Durchschnittsalter in in die jung und fit Gruppe #6. Wir brauchen nicht weit raus zu werfen, wir sind so heiß, da ist der Fisch froh bei uns landen zu können.



ich glaube eher das IHR froh sein werdet wenn das Sandmändchen ruft  . Ihr wißt schon das die Herr Männern ( alles was U35 ist ) den Ü40er die gesamte Ausrüstung zum Strand trägt und auch für das leibliche Wohl der älteren Herrn zuständig  sind ? Mußte wir in Eurem Alter auch machen und wir haben diese Aufgabe mit Freude und Elan erledigt stimmts Wuselchen ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Boooooaaaaah Micha, wovon träumst DU eigentlich nachts????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## scripophix

*Dann nenne ich mich um...*

... und gehe jetzt als METHUSALEM.

News aus Dahme: 7 Angler auf der Brücke mit 1 lütten Platti, kaum Wasser da (Blondie überlegte, ob wir es verscheucht haben). Jedenfalls Ebbe mit Krautdrift querab.

Aber: Top Wind, dunkle Nacht, klar, nix Sterne, genial. Hoffentlich bleibt's die Woche so. Dann jibbet Hoffnung.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Boooooaaaaah Micha, wovon träumst DU eigentlich nachts????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



haste selber gesagt als Du beim letzten mal hier warst . Hab Zeugen dafür #6:vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> haste selber gesagt als Du beim letzten mal hier warst . Hab Zeugen dafür #6:vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


Ich glaube du verwechselst da was Herr HornherchtausEutin:g


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich glaube eher das IHR froh sein werdet wenn das Sandmändchen ruft  . Ihr wißt schon das die Herr Männern ( alles was U35 ist ) den Ü40er die gesamte Ausrüstung zum Strand trägt und auch für das leibliche Wohl der älteren Herrn zuständig sind ? Mußte wir in Eurem Alter auch machen und wir haben diese Aufgabe mit Freude und Elan erledigt stimmts Wuselchen ?
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
#6...Kein Ding, zur Not schieben wir euch auch in euren AOK Schoppern ans Wasser. Man weiß ja nie, was man noch von euch lernen kann .
 Gruß Benni


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Benni: Sag net sowas.... Die alten werden dann seeehr schnell anhänglich... da musst du echt aufpassen


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> und auch für das leibliche Wohl der älteren Herrn zuständig sind ? Mußte wir in Eurem Alter auch machen und wir haben diese Aufgabe mit Freude und Elan erledigt stimmts Wuselchen ?


 
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes oha....
und was heißt das jetzt genau wenn jemand aus der ferkelgang nr.1 das sagt....was genau müssen wir machen?.....war das ne HARTE schule?....schlimme kindheit?.....
ich glaube ich sollte mir das nochmal überlegen|supergri


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Benni: Sag net sowas.... Die alten werden dann seeehr schnell anhänglich... da musst du echt aufpassen


 
|bigeyes |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes dann werd ich mich mal zurückhalten, aber ich glaube das hat eh keiner mehr von denen gelesen, die liegen bestimmt schon alle brav im Bettchen :q

@Ficherbengel 

du Vogel sollst mir noch die Seite mit den Wassertiefen schicken und nicht weitersaufen..|gr:

Gruß Benni


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ scripophix

??? was willst es denn damit sagen??...in welcher Gruppe muss man denn dich überhaupt einordnen ?? U35 oder Ü35 :vik:....


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


gluefix schrieb:


> |bigeyes |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes dann werd ich mich mal zurückhalten, aber ich glaube das hat eh keiner mehr von denen gelesen, die liegen bestimmt schon alle brav im Bettchen :q



neee wir machen uns gerade fertig für die Disko :vik: aber Ihr solltet jetzt langsam Licht aus machen Micky Maus Heft weg packen und was schönes träumen  


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

nu kuck sich einer diese jungschnösel an...grade mal 3 wochen ausm windelalter raus und schon so ne klappe.unglaublich...:q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ahhh, so also lockt man den Fuchs aus dem Bau. Da sind sie alle wieder da #h... 

@ hornhechteutin

Ah dann bist du also auch son Typ der da immer auf dem Discoparkplatz Patroullie läuft wie z.B. der nette ältere Heer mit dem Hund vor dem A1 in Lübeck (Fischerjunge1, du weißt ja auch wen ich meine#6)...


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,
so ob jung oder alt scheinen alle in der Disco, bei Mutti oder sonst wo verschwunden zu sein. Ich sag dann mal gute Nacht und mach das LICHT AUS !
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Super Malte !! #6
Denn spar ich mir ja heute mal den gang zum Schalter. |supergri


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich dachte immer der letzte macht das Licht aus |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat...Disco bin ich heute nicht und Mutti will micht nich, schließlich hat sie mich mit 18 in die Bundeswehr gesteckt und da steck ich leider immernoch drin :m.... Die bekommen mich einfach nicht erzogen :m


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Schwarzwusel
komm mal bitte im AB chat wenn du noch wach bist:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Platte schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel
> komm mal bitte im AB chat wenn du noch wach bist:m


 :vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Platte schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel
> komm mal bitte im AB chat wenn du noch wach bist:m





Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> :vik:



Scheinbar isser gekommen. :m

Glückwunsch Wusel #6:q:q


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ah dann bist du also auch son Typ der da immer auf dem Discoparkplatz Patroullie läuft wie z.B. der nette ältere Heer mit dem Hund vor dem A1 in Lübeck (Fischerjunge1, du weißt ja auch wen ich meine#6)...


 
Zitat zeitungsanzeige: suchen rüstige rentner mit hund zur parkplatzüberwachung. hehe...no comment


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


gluefix schrieb:


> Ahhh, so also lockt man den Fuchs aus dem Bau. Da sind sie alle wieder da #h...
> 
> @ hornhechteutin
> 
> Ah dann bist du also auch son Typ der da immer auf dem Discoparkplatz Patroullie läuft wie z.B. der nette ältere Heer mit dem Hund vor dem A1 in Lübeck (Fischerjunge1, du weißt ja auch wen ich meine#6)...



stimmt genau . Hier mal ein Bild von den Hunden , die Du sonst , weil Du ja so schnell rennen kannst , nur von weiten sehen kannst #6


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wow, die Muskelshirts machen Eindruck #6


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @ hornhechteutin
> 
> Ah dann bist du also auch son Typ der da immer auf dem Discoparkplatz Patroullie läuft wie z.B. der nette ältere Heer mit dem Hund vor dem A1 in Lübeck (Fischerjunge1, du weißt ja auch wen ich meine#6)...


Neeeee, er ist einer, der immer versucht Rosen zu verkaufen in den Discotheken :q Hast du ihn da noch nie gesehen???|bigeyes


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

*Wichtige Mitteilung​*
bis Dienstag 11 Uhr kann ich noch Wattis/Ringler vorbestellen . Wer noch welche haben möchte bitte melden . 


@Ferkel der Herzen
PÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ das sag ich den Wauwies und Stina soooooooo das haste davon :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hornmichaela,

bringst Du am WE die Wuffis mit? Damit ich die nun auch mal kennenlerne  Und die mich :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> *Wichtige Mitteilung​*
> 
> bis Dienstag 11 Uhr kann ich noch Wattis/Ringler vorbestellen . Wer noch welche haben möchte bitte melden .


 @ Wollen Du Rose kaufen !!! :q
Für mich büdde  25 Wattis....


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Schwarzwusel;2385550
Für mich büdde  25 Wattis....[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> gerade bestellt aber warum nur 25 ? Reiichen doch gerade für 3 Std max.
> 
> Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
hier die aktuelle Watti/Ringlerbestellliste :q

*Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
celler 75 Wattis
Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer
*Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
*HAI-score* 75 Wattis 
*petripohl* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
pj6000  100g Kneifer
*wuselchen *25 Wattis 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ macmarco

der mit den Rosen ist gut, der ist mir leider nicht eingefallen. Ich glaube ich hör ma lieber auf mit den böhsen Späßchen, sonst werd ich noch mit einem Stein am Bein in die Ostsee geworfen. 

@ all
 sag mal füttert ihr mit den Watis an oder warum schlagt ihr da mit solchen Mengen auf |kopfkrat. Bei mir reichen 25-30 Wattis immer für so gut 5 Stunden angeln mit 2 Ruten. Wobei ich allerdings auch ofmals nur Einerhakensystem verwende. Auf 2er System hatte ich noch nie ne Doublette und sehe das als Verschwendung. Wie lange macht ihr denn so gewöhnlich den Ansitz in Dahme?? Nicht das ich mir nen Haufen Wattis mitbringe und ab um 20 Uhr allein am Strand sitze#c zusammen mit dem Fischerbengel. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @ all
> sag mal füttert ihr mit den Watis an oder warum schlagt ihr da mit solchen Mengen auf |kopfkrat. Bei mir reichen 25-30 Wattis immer für so gut 5 Stunden angeln mit 2 Ruten. Wobei ich allerdings auch ofmals nur Einerhakensystem verwende. Auf 2er System hatte ich noch nie ne Doublette und sehe das als Verschwendung. Wie lange macht ihr denn so gewöhnlich den Ansitz in Dahme?? Nicht das ich mir nen Haufen Wattis mitbringe und ab um 20 Uhr allein am Strand sitze#c zusammen mit dem Fischerbengel.
> 
> Gruß Benni




je nachdem...aber rechne mal so mit 6-8 stunden...vielleicht auch mehr 

weil...die "alten säcke" haben tüchtich ausdauer...

aber du hast recht...
wenn ich mir die ködermengen bei einzelnen ankuck,frag ich mich auch,ob das wochenende durchgeangelt wird oder ob tatsächlich massen an platte am strand sind :q

ach ja...habbich ganz vergessen...

für mich bitte 0 wattwürmer...danke! :m







...weil ich nicht angeln werde...dafür ess ich aber 2 stück fleisch mehr #6


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ SimonHH

Joa, 6-8 Stunden is ne gute Zeit. Wenn das Wetter und der Fisch einigermaßen mitmachen, rechen ich auch so bis zwischen 22 und 24 Uhr angeln zu können.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@hornhechteutin

Schicke Wuffis, das sind doch Akita Inu oder ? Die Rasse gefällt mir echt gut #6, auch wegen ihres wachsamen Charakters und ihrem Schutztrieb.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @ SimonHH
> 
> Joa, 6-8 Stunden is ne gute Zeit. Wenn das Wetter und der Fisch einigermaßen mitmachen, rechen ich auch so bis zwischen 22 und 24 Uhr angeln zu können.




jup...wetter wird wohl so einigermaßen.aber fisch...?? hm...ich glaub eher nich.
die ein oder andere platte ja...aber doll wirds nich,weil die flachmänner und - frauen mit dem laichgeschäft anfangen...bzw. angefangen haben.
wird aber trotzdem n spaßiger tach...#6

















...kein wunder bei den ganzen bekloppten :vik:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Joa seh ich leider auch so kommen. Aber da kann man ja nichts gegen tun #c. Weiß eigentlich jemand wann die Platten wieder unter Land kommen ? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass so ende März, April, Mai wieder eine gute Zeit fürs Brandungsangeln auf Platte sein soll. Ich meine, irgendwann haben die Tierchen doch fertig gelaicht und müssten ordentlich hunger haben #c.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Joa seh ich leider auch so kommen. Aber da kann man ja nichts gegen tun #c. Weiß eigentlich jemand wann die Platten wieder unter Land kommen ? Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass so ende März, April, Mai wieder eine gute Zeit fürs Brandungsangeln auf Platte sein soll. Ich meine, irgendwann haben die Tierchen doch fertig gelaicht und müssten ordentlich hunger haben #c.





ich kann dir nur meine persönliche meinung mitteilen:

vor mitte august schmecken die nich.nachm laichen sind die so ausgenudelt,da is nix dran.
aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Benni,

Ich hab immer zwei Haken pro Rute. Und ich wechsel die Wattis/Ringler relativ häufig. Lieber habe ich zehn-dreissig Wattis/Ringler über, als dat mit welche fehlen:m Den Rest kann ich notfalls im Hafen verangeln.

Auf Platte gehe ich für gewöhnlich Ende Februar nicht mehr, weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt. Aber der 28.te ist eine Spassveranstaltung, an der man einfach teilnehmen muß |wavey:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Joa, ich sag ja nix... Ich hau dafür manchmal auch gleich 2,3 wattis drauf. Oder schiebe den neuen Wurm einfach hinterher und lasse den alten Lappen einfach auf dem Vorfach. Kommt der Dorsch eigentlich im Frühjahr nochmal ind die Brandung #c|kopfkrat ? Immerhin gibt es ja oft beachtliche Dorsche beim Mefo spinnen in relativ flachem Wasser. Die müssten denn doch auch an den Wurm zu bekommen sein |kopfkrat.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


gluefix schrieb:


> @hornhechteutin
> 
> Schicke Wuffis, das sind doch Akita Inu oder ? Die Rasse gefällt mir echt gut #6, auch wegen ihres wachsamen Charakters und ihrem Schutztrieb.


heee sauber , hast damit gleich wieder Pluspunkte gesammelt |supergri . Die meisten verwechseln sie mit Husky´s . Habt Ihr auch einen Akita ? Das mit dem Charakter und Schutzrieb stimmt . Socke , der dunklere von beiden , hat im zarten Alter von 9 Monaten schon mal einen Einbrecher in unserem Auto vom klauen abgehalten . Der Typ hat morgens um 6 unterhalb des Hansaparks den versuch gemacht . Touris sind nach 1 Std auf seine Hilferufe ( Socke hat nur auf dem Beifahrersitz gesessen nicht weiter ) reagiert und mich aus dem Wasser geholt . Fie jetzt Blauen Jungs gerufen und Socke hat dann freudig mir der Polizei gespielt nachdem der Typ der 8 umgelegt bekommen hat :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Nein wir haben leider keinen Akita. Meine Mom hat 3 x Pekinese-Mops-Mischung und ich hab nen echten  Mops. Die vier sind genauso wachsam #6  wohl aber weniger gefährlich. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, saß dein Hund zusammen mit dem Einbrecher in deinem Auto |bigeyes...ich hau mich gleich vor lachen weg, das hätt ich gern gesehen :vik:. Naja, weiß ich ja, das ich mir auch nen Akita zulegen werde, wenn ich nach dem Studium vllt. wieder mehr Zeit habe. Oder mein absoluter Favorit: Owtscharka (mein Vadder hatte ma welche)...aber der lässt mich dann wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr mich ins Haus ...Und zum Angeln, besonders wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin und die Seebrücke ma wieder voller Russen ist, wäre son Begleiter manchmal ganz nett.


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

hey benni...heute richtig daueronline wah?
wenn wir schon über hunde reden: ich will endlich meinen staffi....aber immer die arbeit...bin ja bald wieder weg. der contdown läuft schon  an dieser stelle auch nochmal ein herzliches dankeschön an den wusel


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> hey benni...heute richtig daueronline wah?
> wenn wir schon über hunde reden: ich will endlich meinen staffi....aber immer die arbeit...bin ja bald wieder weg. der contdown läuft schon  an dieser stelle auch nochmal ein herzliches dankeschön an den wusel



Naja, Angelboard leigt bei mir immer offen in der Taskleiste. Ich sitze ja eh am Schreibtisch und muss lernen. Wieviel Wattis wollen wir eigentlich zusammen mitnehmen ? Ich sag ma so 60-70 sollten reichen, wenn die wieder so gut sind wie letztes Mal. 50 hab ich ja schon bestellt, hatte ich dir ja am Telefon gesagt. Ich glaub Ringler am besten wieder so 50g |kopfkrat..die laufen irgendwie ja auch nicht so richtig, halt nur als Wattwurmstopper hinten rauf :vik: wie sonst auch immer ??
Gruß  Benni


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,


gluefix schrieb:


> . Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, saß dein Hund zusammen mit dem Einbrecher in deinem Auto |bigeyes...ich hau mich gleich vor lachen weg, das hätt ich gern gesehen :vik:. Naja, weiß ich ja, das ich mir auch nen Akita zulegen werde, wenn ich nach dem Studium vllt. wieder mehr Zeit habe. Oder mein absoluter Favorit: Owtscharka google ich gleich mal kenn ich nicht |supergri(mein Vadder hatte ma welche)...aber der lässt mich dann wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr mich ins Haus ...QUOTE]
> jupp Socke saß auf dem Beifahrersitz und hatte seine Pfoten auf dem Oberschenkel von dem Typen als ich zum Auto gekommen bin . Hat der geschriehen vor Angst |supergri . Aber das beste war als ein Polizist Socke hat abgetastet , der Typ sagte aus Socke wäre aus dem Fenster ( stand 10 cm auf und war heil ) gesprungen und hätte ihn beißen wollen , hat auf Verletzungen durch den Sprung . Socke hat das als Aufforderung zum schmusen aufgefast , Herrchen war ja da , was soll passieren . Dem Typen sind sämtliche Gesichtszügen entgleißt , als er gesehen hat das Socke dem Polizisten das Gesicht abgeleckt hat :vik: , ein Bild für die Götter :vik:
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ hornhechteutin

hab son kaukasischen Owtscharka ma live im Tierheim in Einzelhaft gesehen (Fundtier), da konnten nichtmal die Pfleger rein |bigeyes..Ind das Hündchen hat man in Russland wohl nen Bären eingekreuzt ..Der beelt nicht mehr, sondern nur noch übelst gegrunze und geknurre (die können echt bei ein und ausatmen gleichzeitig knurren ), mit riesen Nackenkam und nur weiß in den Augen |bigeyes. Das kann wirklich nur ein Owtscharka (siehe z.B. youtube).

So sorry an alle, dass ich nochmal abgeschweift bin vom angeln. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


			
				gluefix;2386231
So sorry an alle schrieb:
			
		

> das macht glaube ich nichts sonst hätten die anderen schon was gesagt :q . Außerdem haben die meisten eh Angst was zu sagen weil meine Frau dann mit dem Nudelholz vorbeischaut . Wenn es um unsere Hunde geht dann sollte Mann laufen können wie ne Rakete sonst ist sie schneller :q
> 
> 
> Aber wir sollte jetzt wieder auf das Brandungsangeln zurück kommen , da haste schon Recht :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> So sorry an alle, dass ich nochmal abgeschweift bin vom angeln.
> 
> Gruß Benni





...endlich ma n interessantes thema #6 

mach dir keene birne,benny...man muss hier nich den ganzen tach übers angeln sabbeln


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Außerdem haben die meisten eh Angst was zu sagen weil meine Frau dann mit dem Nudelholz vorbeischaut . Wenn es um unsere Hunde geht dann sollte Mann laufen können wie ne Rakete sonst ist sie schneller :q




hm...also...iiiiich hab keine angst vor claudia...#d...ok...sie ist schneller als ich...müde 






SO...UND NU GIBS MIR MITM HARTHOLZNUDELWALZER,CLAUDIA...ICH BRAUCH DAT JETZT!!! :vik: :q:q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

#6..na dann ist ja alles Lot. Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähn, dass ich mich auf nächste Woche Samstag freue #h. 

@hornhechteutin

danke für die Nachricht...#6...Die Akitas sind auch eine sehr alte, urige Rasse. Da ist es ja selbstverständlice, dass sie etwas "unzähmbares" an sich haben.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,
kaum noch Schneeflecken im Garten :vik:- das läßt hoffen.
Gibt es eigentlich schon nen konkreten Plan für Samstag. Wer trifft sich wann und wo???

Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> kaum noch Schneeflecken im Garten :vik:- das läßt hoffen.
> Gibt es eigentlich schon nen konkreten Plan für Samstag. Wer trifft sich wann und wo???
> 
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte




moin malte...#h

sieht dat hier so aus,als ob hier irgendjemand n konkreten plan hat? 

ich denke mal,so gegen 11...halb 12 bei ute


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin Simon,
ne eben nicht deshalb ja die Frage???
Nicht das ich zu spät komme oder alleine irgendwo rumsitze!
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin @ all, also wenn wir schon einmal dabei sind, wer ist denn eigentlich noch alles aus Lübeck und der Näheren Umgebung ? Da kommen ja die meisten von voll weit wech |kopfkrat. Kann jemand mal eine aktuelle Liste/Teilnehmerzahl durchgeben ?? Joa und zum Treffen würd ich denn eben nen Packen Würste und Kräuterbaguett und was zu trinken mitbringen, der Fischerjunge ebenfalls, vorrausgesetzt wir grillen dann noch vor dem angeln. Ansonsten werden der Fischerjunge und ich eher so 12:30 aufschlagen, denn wir brauchen am Wochenende doch unseren Schönheitsschlaf :vik:.
Gruß Benni


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moinsen Benni und alle anderen #h

Genaue Teilnehmerzahl: Wüsste ich auch gern |supergri Da die Threaderstellerin im Moment im AB etwas indisponiert ist... hat wohl keiner hier den genauen Überblick.#c Macht aber auch nix.

Also Grillen ist sowohl vorher (11:30-15:00 +-) als eventuell auch nach dem Angeln. Und mit Chance auch am Strand, je nach dem, ob wir noch Grills organisiert bekommen.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
hab mal die Liste aus Posting kopiert und schreib drauf wer was mitbringt ok ?
UTE 
pj6000 buddel ouzo und ne Kiste P
celler - baguetts + als Schlummertrunk ne pulle bacardi und cola 
Scharzwusel 
hornhechteutin Baguette Zwiebel und Normal
olli B. Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola
SimonHH  
Andy1608 - unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer 
HAI-score - Zarziki und einem Vorrat an Weissbier 
nemles Grill und Warmespender für alte Säcke :vik:+ diverse Soßen und Dipps 
Ferkel der Herzen Marco mit ????????????
petripohl- 
Wiederanfänger 
Klaus S ? - Schönwetterangler
gluefix bringen außer Arbeitskraft was zu spachtel mit
Fischerjunge1 bringen außer Arbeitskraft was zu spachtel mit
scripophix

falls ich jemanden vergessen hab mal WUFF machen :vik:

5 Säcke Grillkohle sind vom letzten mal noch da. laut Ute


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Feine Sache, Micha. #6

Ute haste vergessen, und Grill fürn Strand hab ich noch nicht besorgt gekriegt #q, aber ich arbeite daran


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,
super das sich einer für das organisatorische gefunden hat. Danke dafür.
Nebst Grillgut bringe ich wieder nen Nudelsalat und Senf mit. Irgendeinen Schlummertrunk bringe ich auch noch mit (Bacardi ist nicht so meins).
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Neue Seite neues Glück und damit Ihr nicht soviel blättern müßt hier die aktuelle Liste :q
> pj6000 buddel ouzo und ne Kiste P
> celler - baguetts + als Schlummertrunk ne pulle bacardi und cola
> Scharzwusel
> hornhechteutin Baguette Zwiebel und Normal
> olli B. Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola
> SimonHH
> Andy1608 - unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer
> HAI-score - eine Schale Zarziki und einen kleinen Vorrat Weißenbier
> nemles Grill und Warmespender für alte Säcke :vik:+ diverse Soßen und Dipps
> micha52 - traut sich nicht ^^, deswegen Zuschauer
> petripohl-
> Wiederanfänger
> Klaus S ? - Schönwetterangler
> 
> 
> 5 Säcke Grillkohle sind vom letzten mal noch da. laut Ute
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




Hi Micha,

wir waren doch schon mal weiter! 
Mensch Micha, zwei Jahre jünger als ich und die grauen Zellen schon alle vernichtet?:q

Liebe Grüße aus der Residenzstadt Celle


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score;2386762
Mensch Micha schrieb:


> Na endlich sagt ihm das auch nochmal jemand anderes :q:m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Na endlich sagt ihm das auch nochmal jemand anderes :q:m


PÖÖÖÖ wundere Dich nicht wenn Dein Kaffee mal anders schmeckt |supergri.

vertellt mal was wer wie hab ich nicht auf der Liste ???

Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> hab mal die Liste aus Posting kopiert und schreib drauf wer was mitbringt ok ?
> UTE
> pj6000 buddel ouzo und ne Kiste P
> celler - baguetts + als Schlummertrunk ne pulle bacardi und cola
> Scharzwusel
> hornhechteutin Baguette Zwiebel und Normal
> olli B. Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola
> SimonHH
> Andy1608 - unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer
> HAI-score -
> nemles Grill und Warmespender für alte Säcke :vik:+ diverse Soßen und Dipps
> micha52 - traut sich nicht ^^, deswegen Zuschauer
> petripohl-
> Wiederanfänger
> Klaus S ? - Schönwetterangler
> gluefix
> Fischerjunge1
> scripophix
> 
> falls ich jemanden vergessen hab mal WUFF machen :vik:
> 
> 5 Säcke Grillkohle sind vom letzten mal noch da. laut Ute
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 


WUFF

hallo horniemichel #h,

mich mußt du leider aus privaten gründen (indisponierte holde) streichen . habe dieses unserer mami schon gebeichtet #t. aber sobald die hornies da sind, bin ich spätestens bei euch (nächster termin? mami sagte was von in ca. 2 monaten)


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> PÖÖÖÖ wundere Dich nicht wenn Dein Kaffee mal anders schmeckt |supergri.
> 
> vertellt mal was wer wie hab ich nicht auf der Liste ???
> 
> Micha


Du willst doch wohl nicht in den Kaffee Pull****??#d

Hmmm... warum hast du mih noch nicht auf der Liste...
Weil ich es noch nicht weiß, ob ich langschauen kann oder net...das wird wenn ganz kurzfristig was und dann zum sabbeln |bla:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

wenn einer aus meiner richtung kommt (heinkenborstel) dann kann er sich nen grill abholen (son dreibein hab ich noch im schuppen) :m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl nicht in den Kaffee Pull****??#d *ICHHHH |kopfkrat nöö dafür hab ich doch einen Zoo #t:q*
> 
> Hmmm... warum hast du mih noch nicht auf der Liste...
> Weil ich es noch nicht weiß, ob ich langschauen kann oder net...das wird wenn ganz kurzfristig was und dann zum sabbeln |bla: *genau deshalb *




@micha52 
streiche  aber schade . Wenn die Hornis da sind kriegste dann mal ne Lehrstd vom Top Guide an der Küste , der Dir dann auch seine geheimen Tricks beibringt |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@hornhechteutin

das ist geritzt


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

WUFF

Ficherjunge1 und ich bringen natürlich auch was zum beißen und schlucken mit. Was kann ich noch nicht genaua sagen, ich denk ma Bratwürste und er sabbelte ma irgendwas von Fleisch oder so. Wird sich zeigen worauf wir im Supermarkt Bock haben. :vik:

Gruß Benni


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hornimichel,

ich bin dann immer noch mit ner Schale Zarziki und einem Vorrat an Weissbier dabei.#6

ach ja, und ich stoss schon mal auf den 28. an!:vik:

Gruß aus der Residenzstadt Cellehttp://img153.*ih.us/img153/163/dsc00142tr8.jpg
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/dsc00142tr8.jpg/1/w480.png


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|bigeyes...Bier trinken am Laptop hab ich auch schon mal gebracht. Als er dann versehentlich einen Schluck abbekam, war es das für ihn und mich hat der Nachfolger 800 € gekostet #q


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> und Grill fürn Strand hab ich noch nicht besorgt gekriegt


 

@Strandgrillmeister Thomy ! (hier kommt der Genuss) 
Keine Sorge ..... 
Wenn ich meine Angeln vielleicht Zuhause lass...
aber nicht meinen Strandgrill...
Ute hat zunot auch noch nen Schwenkgrill den wir mitnehmen können.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Dann kann ich mir ja die Schweissperlen wieder vonne Stirn wischen |rolleyes Hatte schon Panikatacken :q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Huhu, mir gleich mal einen Platz am Strand reserviere, wo neben mir ein Grillmeister steht #h. Totes Tier bring ich dann mit :q.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
nach vielen WUFFS hier nie neue Liste |supergri
UTE Grill für Tom
pj6000 buddel ouzo und ne Kiste P
celler - baguetts + als Schlummertrunk ne pulle bacardi und cola 
Scharzwusel 
hornhechteutin Baguette Zwiebel und Normal
olli B. Kartoffelsalat und den Bacardi plus cola
SimonHH  
Andy1608 - unser Zuschauer und mein Lehrer 
HAI-score - Zarziki und einem Vorrat an Weissbier 
nemles Grill und Warmespender für alte Säcke :vik:+ diverse Soßen und Dipps 
Ferkel der Herzen Marco mit ????????????
petripohl- Nudelsalat, der Senf und der Schlummertrunk

Wiederanfänger 
Klaus S ? - Schönwetterangler
gluefix bringen außer Arbeitskraft was zu spachtel mit
Fischerjunge1 bringen außer Arbeitskraft was zu spachtel mit
scripophix  Blondie und K.nickel 

falls ich jemanden vergessen hab mal WUFF machen :vik:

5 Säcke Grillkohle sind vom letzten mal noch da. laut Ute


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


gluefix schrieb:


> Huhu, mir gleich mal einen Platz am Strand reserviere, wo neben mir ein Grillmeister steht #h. Totes Tier bring ich dann mit :q.



dasssssssss kannste knicken . Der Platz ist für die Ü40 reserviert am Wärmespendergrill |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hey Micha fehlte Dir bei mir das Wuff |kopfkrat oder wieso fehlt mein Nudelsalat, der Senf und der Schlummertrunk!
Also auch von mir nochmal ein freundliches Wuff!!
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> dasssssssss kannste knicken . Der Platz ist für die Ü40 reserviert am Wärmespendergrill |supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Hey Micha dafür bekommst du ein:

|good:


----------



## scripophix

*Verpflegung für Küstenangler*

WUFF!

Bei mir bitte Blondie und K.nickel mit reinschreiben. Wir kommen bisher zu dritt. Wir haben aber noch einen, der rumzuckt wie'n Strudelwurm auf Tour nd was von Dorschfilet brabbelt. Schaun mehr mal.

Ich geh gleich mal fragen, was Chefin so meint, ob 'nen Kuchen und/oder Kekse für die süssen Jungs o.k. ist oder lieber doch (Hoch-)Geistiges als Vor-Ort-Versorgung oder ein mobiler Schnapsdienst am Strand oder oder oder... 

Nicht schlecht wären Schinkenbrötchen Marke "eigner Herd" oder das SpezialZaiziki für alle, die keine Freunde mehr brauchen. Macht einfach ein paar rote "XXX" bei mir - der Rest zeigt sich nach der Laune der Ehefrau... :l

Wie heißt es doch so schön...

FRAUEN AN DIE MACHT!

Macht Essen.
Macht Kaffee.
Macht schnell.
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

[Ich geh mich jetzt mal kleinmachen.]


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So ich bin denn mal im Keller Nachschub holen.
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/5609/dsc00143.jpg
http://img89.*ih.us/img89/dsc00143.jpg/1/w480.png


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ba dann Prost #6

Man achte auf die Kleinigkeiten: Der Reiseführer vonne Costa Brava hat seine Position verändert :m Urlaubspläne???


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Hornimichel,
> 
> ich bin dann immer noch mit ner Schale Zarziki und einem Vorrat an Weissbier dabei.#6
> 
> ach ja, und ich stoss schon mal auf den 28. an!:vik:
> 
> Gruß aus der Residenzstadt Cellehttp://img153.*ih.us/img153/163/dsc00142tr8.jpg
> http://img153.*ih.us/img153/dsc00142tr8.jpg/1/w480.png


 
hallo andreas,

willst du uns neidisch machen?




(franzi auf´n tisch reiseführer von der costa brava daneben.....)


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> (franzi auf´n tisch reiseführer von der costa brava daneben.....)



und da drunter den ADAC Pannenführer :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Bis aufm Wind hört sich die Wettervorhersage für Samstag ja net schlecht an.
Temp:6-7 Grad plus
Trocken
nur leider Westwind 4 bft... also Ententeich in Dahme


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> dasssssssss kannste knicken . Der Platz ist für die Ü40 reserviert am Wärmespendergrill |supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
Ich kann den Ü40igern auch sonne alte Aschtonne mitbringen. Die könnt ihr dann füllen und anzünden und euch wie die letzten Luden drum tümmeln . Das wird aber dann von mir fotografiert und anschließend gepostet|supergri.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ich kann den Ü40igern auch sonne alte Aschtonne mitbringen. Die könnt ihr dann füllen und anzünden und euch wie die letzten Luden drum tümmeln . Das wird aber dann von mir fotografiert und anschließend gepostet|supergri.


 

na dat wär doch cool :g

harlem go´s dahme


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


gluefix schrieb:


> Ich kann den Ü40igern auch sonne alte Aschtonne mitbringen. Die könnt ihr dann füllen und anzünden und euch wie die letzten Luden drum tümmeln . Das wird aber dann von mir fotografiert und anschließend gepostet|supergri.


immer die Gangsprache :q . Was is ne Arschtonne ??? Kenne nur Arschgesicht :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> immer die Gangsprache :q . Was is ne Arschtonne ??? Kenne nur Arschgesicht :q
> 
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 
horniemichel

aschtonne nicht arschtonne #q


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> horniemichel
> 
> aschtonne nicht arschtonne #q



aaajjaaaaaaaa gut dann hätte ich den Wisky nicht so schnell trinken sollen :q? Mann möge es mir verzeihen aber der *HSV* ist Tabellenführer


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ Hornhecht

schönes Eigentor :vik:...Achtonne=Tonne aus starkem Blech, damit sie nicht brennt, wenn man die heiße Asche aus dem Kamin oder Ofen hinein kippt. Heuzutage sind diese Metall/Blechtonnen durch diese schwarzen Mülltonnen ersetzt worden.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ups, selber Eigentor..ich meinte natürlich Aschtonne. Zählt aber nicht, weil ichs selber gemerkt habe :m


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So entschuldigt mich für ne Stunde, Brokeback Mountain läuft grad auf Pro 7 :vik:. Ma schauen wen von euch ich denn Samstag Nacht in seinem Beachzelt überfalle  :q.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> *HSV* ist Tabellenführer


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ma schauen wen von euch ich denn Samstag Nacht in seinem Beachzelt überfalle  :q.




kennst du eigendlich schon opas alte cal. 12/70 ?? die hat schon flugzeuge vom himmel geholt.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Guten Morgen,

eine schöne Arbeitswoche und der nächste Samstag ist dann unser!:k:k:k


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin
gibts was neues?
sind ja 11 seiten zum lesen,da hab ich echt kein bock zu ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Tach !!!!


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> kennst du eigendlich schon opas alte cal. 12/70 ?? die hat schon flugzeuge vom himmel geholt.


 

Arrr, ich mags wenn man sich wehrt..Grrrr


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> kennst du eigendlich schon opas alte cal. 12/70 ?? die hat schon flugzeuge vom himmel geholt.



Gegen meinen Flackvierling aufm Dach zur Abwehr der viel geilen Verehrer meiner vier Töchter kommt nix an!|bigeyes


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Gegen meinen Flackvierling aufm Dach zur Abwehr der viel geilen Verehrer meiner vier Töchter kommt nix an!|bigeyes


 |muahah:... Das hat bestimmt schon seinen Grund, wenn sie so viele Verehrer haben. Also wenn da eine so ungefähr in meinem Alter bei is, bring sie ruhig mit...ich beschütze sie denn vor den böhsen Jungs .

Gruß Benni


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Also wenn da eine so ungefähr in meinem Alter bei is, bring sie ruhig mit...ich beschütze sie denn vor den böhsen Jungs .
> Gruß Benni


 





..... neulich sagtest du du magst es feucht....also bist du nach mir dran.
lange genug mußte ich warten bis der wahnsinnige das dach verlassen hat....das wird meine chance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ Fischerjunge

oO...wenn das der Hai-score liest biste tot :q.

@ Hai-score

Keine Angst, ich werde sie vor dem Lustmolch Fischerjunge  beschützen |gr: :q.


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @ Fischerjunge
> 
> oO...wenn das der Hai-score liest biste tot :q.
> 
> @ Hai-score
> 
> Keine Angst, ich werde sie vor dem Lustmolch Fischerjunge beschützen |gr: :q.


 
komm nur komm nur wirst schon sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:g

probier es lieber hier: 
http://www.muslima.com/German/defau...ng&ovtac=PPC&gclid=COCwn8-I85gCFQqT3wodllxm1g


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> komm nur komm nur wirst schon sehen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :g
> 
> probier es lieber hier:
> http://www.muslima.com/German/defau...ng&ovtac=PPC&gclid=COCwn8-I85gCFQqT3wodllxm1g


 
Wo hast du denn diesen kranken Link her..ich hau mich weg. Das muss gefaked sein, denn sonst wäre die Altersangabe von 12-16 und nicht von 18-99 ;+...die heiraten ja nur blutjunge Jungfrauen.


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

viel geiler ist dass da frauen aus ländern angeboten werden von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe...und ich bin topographisch und geographisch echt nicht unbewandert.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ui ui ui Fischerjunge, du musst ja viiiiiiel langeweile haben  Aber nun wissen wir ja was du für ne Neigung hast


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> |muahah:... Das hat bestimmt schon seinen Grund, wenn sie so viele Verehrer haben. Also wenn da eine so ungefähr in meinem Alter bei is, bring sie ruhig mit...ich beschütze sie denn vor den böhsen Jungs .
> 
> Gruß Benni





Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> ..... neulich sagtest du du magst es feucht....also bist du nach mir dran.
> lange genug mußte ich warten bis der wahnsinnige das dach verlassen hat....das wird meine chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :q




25, 21, 19 und 16 Jahre.

Aber die beiden großen sind in festen Händen, also no Chance . Allerdings.............. ein angelnder Schwiedersohn wäre  willkommen!:vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Allerdings.............. ein angelnder Schwiedersohn wäre willkommen!:vik:


Okay denn nehm ich die 19 jährige....
Darf ich denn weiter hin Andy zu Dir sagen ??? 
Oder muss ich Papi sagen ??? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Gegen meinen Flackvierling aufm Dach zur Abwehr der viel geilen Verehrer meiner vier Töchter kommt nix an!|bigeyes





...ich schick den nächsten strauß blumen mit meinem 16 inch glattrohrgeschütz...der schlägt dann mit MACH 12 in dein dach ein


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> 25, 21, 19 und 16 Jahre.
> 
> Aber die beiden großen sind in festen Händen, also no Chance . Allerdings.............. ein angelnder Schwiedersohn wäre willkommen!:vik:


 
Ach, dann verrate deinen Mädels doch mal, dass ich Leutnant bei der Marine bin und wenn alles gut geht bin ich in 6 Wochen zudem Diplom Ingenieur für Geodäsie (deswegen ja auch mein momentaner Prüfungsstress hier an der Uni :v) .. Wirst ma sehen wie schnell sie aus festen Händen raus sind :m...spätestens wenn man mich mal in meiner Uniform gesehen hat :vik:. Aber dann gibts am Wochenende keine Disco mehr, sondern Strandparty mit Butt und Dorsch #6.
Gruß Benni


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> 25, 21, 19 und 16 Jahre.
> 
> Aber die beiden großen sind in festen Händen, also no Chance . Allerdings.............. ein angelnder Schwiedersohn wäre willkommen!:vik:


 

hallo andreas,

eigentlich wollte ich den fischerjung1 gerad fragen ob das nicht ein bischen weit ging. aber jetzt lese ich dein kommentar...


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Oh shitt |kopfkrat Hamburg befindet sich im Krieg gegen Norditalien. |uhoh:












Ich glau ich geh besser in Deckung.

Gruß aus dem umkämpften Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Okay denn nehm ich die 19 jährige....
> Darf ich denn weiter hin Andy zu Dir sagen ???
> Oder muss ich Papi sagen ??? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



Wusel, gesetzt den Fall, Du dürftest da ran, macht die Pumpe noch einmal...Pfffftt...Und aus die Maus :m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

malte...ganz ruhig...:q...sind nur n paar nette fleuropgrüße :m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Okay denn nehm ich die 19 jährige....
> Darf ich denn weiter hin Andy zu Dir sagen ???
> Oder muss ich Papi sagen ??? |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri



also Papi hör ich schon gern!



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...ich schick den nächsten strauß blumen mit meinem 16 inch glattrohrgeschütz...der schlägt dann mit MACH 12 in dein dach ein



...unsere Lena (19 Jahre) kennste ja schon vom Telefon....Angelfritze:q



gluefix schrieb:


> Ach, dann verrate deinen Mädels doch mal, dass ich Leutnant bei der Marine bin und wenn alles gut geht bin ich in 6 Wochen zudem Diplom Ingenieur für Geodäsie (deswegen ja auch mein momentaner Prüfungsstress hier an der Uni :v) .. Wirst ma sehen wie schnell sie aus festen Händen raus sind :m...spätestens wenn man mich mal in meiner Uniform gesehen hat :vik:. Aber dann gibts am Wochenende keine Disco mehr, sondern Strandparty mit Butt und Dorsch #6.
> Gruß Benni



ok darfst in Unifirm zum Bewerbungsgespräch kommen ....und....emm...ich trinke Bier....also denke an einen kleinen Vorrat sonst wird dat nix mit uns!:q:q:q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> dass ich Leutnant bei der Marine bin und wenn alles gut geht bin ich in 6 Wochen zudem Diplom Ingenieur für Geodäsie


Wasn dat für ne Schweinerei??? Geografie kenne ich und Anästesie auch... aber beides zusammen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


An/auf ner betäubten Studentin Berge und Täler suchen???|bigeyes


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> also Papi hör ich schon gern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...unsere Lena (19 Jahre) kennste ja schon vom Telefon....Angelfritze:q
> 
> 
> 
> ok darfst in Unifirm zum Bewerbungsgespräch kommen ....und....emm...ich trinke Bier....also denke an einen kleinen Vorrat sonst wird dat nix mit uns!:q:q:q



Klar gibts Bier und du bekommst das beste Helle was ich besorgen kann #6. Bin übrigens wirklich Offizier bei der Marine, das ist kein Scherz gewesen. Deswegen hab ich ja auch so leicht den SFB Binnen und SFB See bekommen :vik:...wobei ich jeglichen Kahn wahrscheinlich eher versenken würde, als ihn zu manövrieren.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wasn dat für ne Schweinerei??? Geografie kenne ich und Anästesie auch... aber beides zusammen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> An/auf ner betäubten Studentin Berge und Täler suchen???|bigeyes



Geodäsie undGeoinformatin ist mein Studium. Das ist im Prinzip Vermessungsingenieur und hat auch erstmal nix mit Marine usw. zu tun. Das Studium gehört halt in meine Laufbahn, damit ich quasie nen Beruf für die Zeit nach der Bundeswehr erlernt habe.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Geodäsie undGeoinformatin ist mein Studium. Das ist im Prinzip Vermessungsingenieur und hat auch erstmal nix mit Marine usw. zu tun. Das Studium gehört halt in meine Laufbahn, damit ich quasie nen Beruf für die Zeit nach der Bundeswehr erlernt habe.



Bist du Z12 oder schon Berufssoldat?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Wusel, gesetzt den Fall, Du dürftest da ran, macht die Pumpe noch einmal...Pfffftt...Und aus die Maus :m


 |kopfkrat Meinst dat wirklich ??? |kopfkrat
Hast Da schon Erfahrung mit ???
Hmmm !!! 
Hört sich ja nicht so gut an.... 
Aber Pfffffftttt macht dat oft mal bei mir...|bigeyes
Meinst Du ich sollte damit mal zu Arzt gehen ???|kopfkrat





|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Bist du Z12 oder schon Berufssoldat?



Bin SaZ 12 und werde auch nie und nimmer Berufssoldat. Ich bin froh wenn ich wieder raus bin aus dem Club :vik:.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Bin SaZ 12 und werde auch nie und nimmer Berufssoldat. Ich bin froh wenn ich wieder raus bin aus dem Club :vik:.



Dachte schon du wärst verliebt in den Verein.|kopfkrat

Aber ein paar Jährchen hast ja noch vor dir.#d

....und den rest von heute!|supergri


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Scherzkeks...die 7 Jahre bekomm ich auch noch rüber :m. Wobei es hier manchmal auch ganz nett sein kann. Wir haben schon vom Schnellboot aus in Norwegen gepilkert in der Freiwache |supergri.... Als wir ma wieder Krieg gespielt haben und uns in einer Bucht auf Stellung gebracht haben, durfte die Freiwache angeln #6...die anderen mussten Radardienst schieben und imaginäre Raketen abfeuern. Wir haben den Feind (in dem Fall waren es Dänische Boote) übrigens strategisch geschlagen |supergri.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@schwarzwusel


also pfffft kommt bei bestimmt nur noch hier


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin!

2 Tage mal nich online und schon wieder x-seiten zum lessen...neeeeeh

gehts euch gut!?


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
hier die aktuelle Watti/Ringlerbestellliste :q

*Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
celler 75 Wattis
Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer
*Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
*HAI-score* 75 Wattis 
*petripohl* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
pj6000  75 Wattis + 100g Kneifer
*wuselchen *25 Wattis 
Ute 25 Wattis

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> *Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
> celler 75 Wattis
> Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer
> *Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
> *HAI-score* 75 Wattis
> *petripohl* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer
> pj6000 75 Wattis + 100g Kneifer


 Boah eh !! Wollt Ihr alle 3 Tage angeln...?????
Ui jui jui......:vik:
Die Ostsee hat 1,5 Grad.... nix mit Fisch inner Brandung


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Boah eh !! Wollt Ihr alle 3 Tage angeln...?????
> Ui jui jui......:vik:
> Die Ostsee hat 1,5 Grad.... nix mit Fisch inner Brandung



Seh ich auch so, also wenn ich mit Fischerjunge zusammen 70 Wattis mitbringe ist das eigentlich schon viel zu viel. Gewöhnlich verangeln wir beide mit zusammen 4 Ruten in ca. 6-8 Stunden nichtmal 60 Wattis, alle 15-20 min neuer Watti drauf is da schon eingerechnet|kopfkrat.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Man , man , man... da bringt mal jemand seine Töchter mit und der Rest der Jungbrigade dreh durch.... Biologisch gesehen ja auch völlig richtig.... die älteren Herren können ja auch net mehr so


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> 2 Tage mal nich online und schon wieder x-seiten zum lessen...neeeeeh
> 
> gehts euch gut!?



Hi Crischan,

alltes TOP wenn doch nur schon WE wäre!|wavey:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moinsen oder guten abend an alle die nicht schlafen können und mir helfen die nacht rum zu kriegen....

man ihr glaubt garnicht was bei uns in celle los ist....
die russen waren hier,haben uns bombadiert und nun entschärfen sie die blindgänger......


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen oder guten abend an alle die nicht schlafen können und mir helfen die nacht rum zu kriegen....
> 
> man ihr glaubt garnicht was bei uns in celle los ist....
> die russen waren hier,haben uns bombadiert und nun entschärfen sie die blindgänger......





...und einen haben sie leider übersehen...#c   tja matze...war nett mit dir  :q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ all aus Celle und Umgebung

Sagt mal, wie lange fahrt ihr denn nach Dahme |kopfkrat...Das ist ja schon ein kleiner Gewalttrip. Ich moser ja schon immer rum, wenn mich der Fischerjunge wieder mal überredet hat nach Fehmarn hoch zu fahren. Jetzt versteh ich auch eure riesigen Watti Bestellungen :vik:..Wär schon ärgerlich, wenn ihr bei diesem Anfahrtsweg früher aufhören müsstet, weil euch die Würmer ausgehen.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jaja.....
mich haben sie niicht übersehen...
ich bin damals doch selber geflogen.....man warn das noch zeiten..


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

wieso riesen watti bestellung?
75 stück für den abend sind doch in ordnung....

wir fahren ca 2 1/2 stunden bis nach dahme..


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wenn die Bahn frei ist sind Celler und ich in 2 Stunden bei UTE:v:k

Celler,
du glaubst es nicht unser Büro wurde evakuiert. (aktuelle Infos unter www.Feuerwehr-Celle.de oder www.Celle.de)

Ist ne 20 Zentner Bombe bei der Itag gefunden worden die jetzt entschärft wird.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|uhoh:...oha...das wäre mir zuviel um die Würmer zu baden, respect. Wann ist die celle und Co. Mannschaft denn in Dahme am Start am Samstag ?? Ich denke mal ihr werdet ja alle zusammen hoch düsen.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> wieso riesen watti bestellung?
> 75 stück für den abend sind doch in ordnung....
> 
> wir fahren ca 2 1/2 stunden bis nach dahme..



Celler in der Zeit sind wir doch schon auf Fehmarn


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> wir fahren ca 2 1/2 stunden bis nach dahme..


Und warum unterm Avatar 3 Std. bis zur Ostsee??? :mFährst gern Umwege????


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Wenn die Bahn frei ist sind Celler und ich in 2 Stunden bei UTE:v:k
> 
> Celler,
> du glaubst es nicht unser Büro wurde evakuiert. (aktuelle Infos unter www.Feuerwehr-Celle.de oder www.Celle.de)
> 
> Ist ne 20 Zentner Bombe bei der Itag gefunden worden die jetzt entschärft wird.
> 
> Gruß Andreas


  Mhh, na gut . Ich fahre zwar auch ne kleine Rakete aber bei 200 und mehr wird mir das doch immer zu mulmig. Ich bin da eher der entspannte Fahrer.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Und warum unterm Avatar 3 Std. bis zur Ostsee??? :mFährst gern Umwege????



Das bracht er wenn er bei mir nicht mitfahren darf

obwohl ...... sein neues Auto läuft sicherlich auch nicht schlecht.

Celler, hast den denn jetzt schon mal ausgefahren?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> |Wann ist die celle und Co. Mannschaft denn in Dahme am Start am Samstag ??



Ich denke mal wir sind so gegen 11.00 Uhr / 11.30 Uhr in der Grube bei UTE#6


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich bin ja wie gesagt der ruhige Fahrer, ausserdem frisst mich mein Wagen immer auf wenn ich durchtrete (muss wohl sonne art schwarzes Loch im Tank entstehen), wedrd demnach wohl eher so um 12 Uhr mit Fischerjunge ankommen.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin Kiddis ,
he Sandmändchen ist vorbei . Ab ab ins Körbchen ( das der Freundin  ) und von Fisch träumen 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha

P.S : Immer diese Jugend , wenn Mann auf die nicht aufpasst :vik:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

tz tz tz... Ist dein Bingoabend jetzt erst vorbei Herr Michl?? unglaublich


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> tz tz tz... Ist dein Bingoabend jetzt erst vorbei Herr Michl?? unglaublich


Poker mein Kleiner , Poker wird gespielt #6
und nun ab is Bett 

Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

echt krass mit der bombe hier.
werd gleich mal aufs dach vonner firma krabbeln und gucken od ich was sehe....
dat euer büro evakuiert wird war ja klar.
die entschärfung ist ja dort direkt umme ecke..

warum ich 3 stunden unter meinem avater stehen hab?
weil ich damals noch ein nicht so schnelles auto hatte.
wartet mal.........


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin Kiddis ,
> he Sandmändchen ist vorbei . Ab ab ins Körbchen ( das der Freundin  ) und von Fisch träumen
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha
> 
> P.S : Immer diese Jugend , wenn Mann auf die nicht aufpasst :vik:



Du kannst es auch nicht lassen nochmal was zu posten wenn du mal auf den Nachtpott musst.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> echt krass mit der bombe hier.
> werd gleich mal aufs dach vonner firma krabbeln und gucken od ich was sehe....
> dat euer büro evakuiert wird war ja klar.
> die entschärfung ist ja dort direkt umme ecke..
> 
> warum ich 3 stunden unter meinem avater stehen hab?
> weil ich damals noch ein nicht so schnelles auto hatte.
> wartet mal.........



Schade celler, hätte dich gern am Samstag mal kennengelernt. Werde mir morgen mal die Bild holen und ma schauen was nach dem Sturz vom Dach von dir übrig ist |uhoh:.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> warum ich 3 stunden unter meinem avater stehen hab?
> weil ich damals noch ein nicht so schnelles auto hatte.
> wartet mal.........



#d...meins is eh schneller :g


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

du wirst mich samstag kennen lernen und mich auch nie vergessen,frag mal die anderen.
manche plagen über schlafstörungen wegen albträumen von mir......


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> du wirst mich samstag kennen lernen und mich auch nie vergessen,frag mal die anderen.
> manche plagen über schlafstörungen wegen albträumen von mir......[/quot
> 
> Mmmhh..das kann ja was werden |bigeyes


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

na dat kannst laut sagen.
musst du garnicht inne heia???
man wenn ich zu haus wäre würde ich jetzt pennen wie ein murmeltier..


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> na dat kannst laut sagen.
> musst du garnicht inne heia???
> man wenn ich zu haus wäre würde ich jetzt pennen wie ein murmeltier..



Bin ja noch quasie Student und sitze auch nur noch hier anner Uni weil ich ende März noch 2 Prüfungen habe. Kann ausschlafen :vik: und bekomme auch noch Geld dafür :vik:.
Lies mal was unter meinem nick steht. :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jetzt reichts......
du pflaume...
momentan bist aber recht weit von der ostsee entfernt wenn ich mich nicht irre sitzt du doch irgend wo in süddeutschland?


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> jetzt reichts......
> du pflaume...
> momentan bist aber recht weit von der ostsee entfernt wenn ich mich nicht irre sitzt du doch irgend wo in süddeutschland?



#q#q#q...jetzt hast du mich erwischt du sack |uhoh:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

siehst,da war doch irgend was.
also profil ändern und schreiben "7 stunden von der ostsee entfernt"


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|kopfkrat..nöö...für die paar Wochen noch lohnt es sich nicht :m...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ah,lieber über den celler lustisch machen,ja......


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

#c...nöö...


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

so ganz spontan:
bin in 2 std dahme mit dem boot. sollte also jemand da sein: einfach anschnacken.
werde kurz berichten wenn ich wieder da bin.


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> du wirst mich samstag kennen lernen und mich auch nie vergessen,frag mal die anderen.
> manche plagen über schlafstörungen wegen albträumen von mir......



jau, die Nächte mit :kCeller:k sind legender!


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> jau, die Nächte mit :kCeller:k sind legender!



ahhhh KOPFKINO neeeeeiiinnn


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> du wirst mich samstag kennen lernen und mich auch nie vergessen,frag mal die anderen.
> manche plagen über schlafstörungen wegen albträumen von mir......





pj6000 schrieb:


> ahhhh KOPFKINO neeeeeiiinnn




na pj wen meine ich:

muuuusss, maaa teltelefoniiiieren.......emmm wooo isn mei Tele....Tele....Telefffffffooooonnnn......(nachdem er es umständlich aus der Hosentasche gefummelt hat).......hiiiii schaaaatzi...bist noch wach. (Ammerkung: es war so gen 03.00 Uhr)...is jjaaaa schööönnn...hier alles ooookkkkk. wollle nur ma hallo sagen. (Das Gespräch zog sich so 12 Minuten hin.

Gruß aus dem bombenfreien Celle
(näheres unter www.feuerwehr-Celle.de ---Einsätze)


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

#d...Suffköppe


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Das kannste so nicht sagen 

Nabend, Gemeinde. Bald gehts los, bin schon ganz hippelig :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

wer ist denn hier ein suffkop?
da bist hier falsch.
hier sind alles nur gut gebildete angler.....
und antialkoholiker,oder?


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So ich werde mich mal langsam geistig und mental au den Großen Buttfight am Samstag vorbereiten. Der Wurffinger ist schon getaped und die Waffen scharf. Munition 70 Wattis und mein Matrose Fischerjunge im Schlepptau. :vik:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> wer ist denn hier ein suffkop?
> da bist hier falsch.
> hier sind alles nur gut gebildete angler.....
> und antialkoholiker,oder?



:v:v:v...pff, dann bleibe ich zu Hause. Dann seid ihr mir viel zu verklemmt #t.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

na dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.
bleibt ihr auch bei ute oder fahrt ihr dann abends wieder nach haus?


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wir fahren wieder heim, ist ja höchstens ne knappe Stunde Fahrt. Leider kann ich euch deshalb nicht zeigen, was man bei der Marine unter "einen trinken" versteht und was ich hier schon seit 5 Jahren gelernt habe (bin ja leider Fahrer). Da habt ihr  Voralpinen  Jungs nochmal Glück gehabt  :vik:.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ha.....
wenn du wüsstest....
warte mal ab wenn olli b und ich den bacardi auf machen.....


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> ha.....
> wenn du wüsstest....
> warte mal ab wenn olli b und ich den bacardi auf machen.....



Da hätte ich keine Zeit zu mitzumachen, auch wenn ich dort übernachten würde. Ich hab dann ersteinmal alle Hände voll zu tun, meine Fische auszunehmen :m.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ha,du kleiner möchte gern angler.....
sitzt jetzt in deinem studenten heim und haust die geilsten sachen raus.,....
wollen wir mal schauen wie es dann nachher am strand aussieht.
vor dem saufen hast dich ja schon gut gedrückt.....


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



> Zitat von *Schwarzwusel*
> 
> 
> _Boah eh !! Wollt Ihr alle 3 Tage angeln...?????
> Ui jui jui......:vik:
> Die Ostsee hat 1,5 Grad.... nix mit Fisch inner Brandung_
> Seh ich auch so, also wenn ich mit Fischerjunge zusammen 70 Wattis mitbringe ist das eigentlich schon viel zu viel. Gewöhnlich verangeln wir beide mit zusammen 4 Ruten in ca. 6-8 Stunden nichtmal 60 Wattis, alle 15-20 min neuer Watti drauf is da schon eingerechnet|kopfkrat.


 
Ich weis nicht was Ihr immer habt|kopfkrat. Wenn ich schon die weite Reise aus Nord Bayern an die Ostsee antrete (andere müssen sogar noch über die italienischen Alpen) dann will ich auch angeln. Dabei ist es mir dann schxxxx egal ob das Wasser zu kalt ist oder der Wind zu schwach. 
Mann könnte sonst höchstens das ganze treffen in Frage stellen;+ - und das geht ja wohl gar nicht:q.
@gluefix
ich glaube das mit deiner Rechnung verstehe ich nicht ganz (da fehlt mir wohl das komische Geo Studium)
4 Ruten mit sagen wir mal einem Haken und einem Wurm ergibt pro Stunde bei 15 minütigem Köderwechsel 16 Würmer. Bir mir sind 60 Würmer somit spätestens nach knapp 4 Stunden weg. Da ich meistens 2 Würmer pro Haken nehme und häufig die eine Rute mit Doppelhakensystemen fische benötige ich eher ein paar mehr Würmer. 
Aber jeder wie er mag. Würde ich dichter an der Küste wohnen würde ich das vielleicht auch anders sehen.
Gruß aus Nord Bayern|wavey:
Malte


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moinsen nachtschwärmer

sehe das genauso wenn wir schon aus italien anreisen dann wollen wir auch angeln und nicht am ende da stehen und würmer von anderen anglern schnoren....


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

joa, gut das mit allen 15-20 min Wurm wechseln passt natürlich nicht immer  auf die Sekunde. Da hab ich wohl etwas übertrieben.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> moinsen nachtschwärmer
> 
> sehe das genauso wenn wir schon aus italien anreisen dann wollen wir auch angeln und nicht am ende da stehen und würmer von anderen anglern schnoren....



Ich weiß genau was ihr mit den ganzen Wattis wollt. Ihr wollt doch bloß  den Butt mit Futerkörben feedern :q (die Technik gibts übrigens wirklich mit speziellen Futter/Duftkörben)


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

...und auf jeden Fall werden wir unseren Spaß haben.:vik:
Gruß aus Nord Bayern|wavey:
Malte


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ olli B.
Wat is nun eigentlich mit Samstag. Bist du mit am Start? Soll ich den kleinen Umweg über die Weltstadt Sülfeld nehmen? 
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> dann wollen wir auch angeln


 |kopfkrat.......na ich weiss nicht......|kopfkrat
(sieht immer mehr wie Meddn baden ut )
:q


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

...ach Papi lass uns doch den Spass...:m


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So Jungs ich sage Gute Nacht! In 5 Stunden klingelt der Wecker.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> ...ach Papi lass uns doch den Spass...:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin micha...

man wie freu ich mich den malte mal zu treffen...
mal schauen wie er angeln kann


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> moin micha...


 Moin Matze !!!#h
Alles frisch ??
Auto läuft ?? 
Bier schmeckt ??
Frauen willig ??
:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

alles bestens....und selber???wie gehts ute???
auto läuft wie ne 1.....
bier hat am we mal wieder zu gut geschmeckt,hab mir mal wieder geschworen nicht mehr zu trinken(die naächsten 24 h)
frau willig aber momentan auf fuerteventura,lehrgang für ihre animations geschichte im april


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> frau willig aber momentan auf fuerteventura,


Oh oh !! 
Frau willig und auf Fuerteventura ?? 
Und Du in Eschede ???? 
Oh oh !!! :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

dat kannst laut sagen.
wat meinst wie sich meine nächte gestalten.
wusste echt nicht das mir doch so viel an ihr liegt.
meine güte,vielleicht sollt ich zu nur die liebe zählt gehen wenn sie 7 monate weg ist ;-)


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,
allles klar in SH und Norditalien?
Werde mal zu sehen das ich meinen Schreibtisch langsam Wochenendklar krieg. Nicht das da noch was anbrennt.
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> allles klar in SH und Norditalien?
> Werde mal zu sehen das ich meinen Schreibtisch langsam Wochenendklar krieg. Nicht das da noch was anbrennt.
> Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
> Malte



Am Mittwoch schon auf das Wochenende vorbereiten!

Das ist mal ne Arbeitsauffassung die zu uns passt|supergri

Bis Samstag:l


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch schon auf das Wochenende vorbereiten!
> 
> Das ist mal ne Arbeitsauffassung die zu uns passt|supergri
> 
> Bis Samstag:l



Also bei mir ist das immer so:

Montag: Tag der Ankunft und erstmal von der langen Reise 
            erholen :vik:
Dienstag: 1. Arbeitstag
Mittwoch: halbtags, nachmittags Bergfest , Vizepacktag:vik:
Donnerstag: Packtag, ggf. Reisetag
Freitag: Wochenende, ggf. Reisetag wenn nicht schon am
           Donnerstag


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das immer so:
> 
> Montag: Tag der Ankunft und erstmal von der langen Reise
> erholen :vik:
> Dienstag: 1. Arbeitstag
> Mittwoch: halbtags, nachmittags Bergfest , Vizepacktag:vik:
> Donnerstag: Packtag, ggf. Reisetag
> Freitag: Wochenende, ggf. Reisetag wenn nicht schon am
> Donnerstag


 Ja ja !!! Da gehen meine Steuergelder hin...


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

mahlzeit ihr schnarchnasen...|wavey:

schönen gruß von *olli B.*...er muß leider für samstach absagen.

wenn sein composter wieder funzt,wird er noch wat dazu schreiben...


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> mahlzeit ihr schnarchnasen...|wavey:


 Na Fidde Ackntasch !!! 
Ols klor bi di ??


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Na Fidde Ackntasch !!!
> Ols klor bi di ??




jup...un bi di?


ach...übrigens...ich hab richtich gute laune


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jup...un bi di?
> 
> 
> ach...übrigens...ich hab richtich gute laune


 


nanu |kopfkrat
vertell


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> nanu |kopfkrat
> vertell




ebay schnäppchen #6

ne schöne mitchell avocet sw 4000 für n kleinen groschen inkl. versand


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> j
> 
> 
> ach...übrigens...ich hab richtich gute laune


 Lass mich raten ..... |kopfkrat
Du hast Dir ne neue Rolle bestellt ....oder warste aufer Mutti ??


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ebay schnäppchen #6
> 
> ne schöne mitchell avocet sw 4000 für n kleinen groschen inkl. versand


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.............:vik::vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Lass mich raten ..... |kopfkrat
> Du hast Dir ne neue Rolle bestellt ....oder warste aufer Mutti ??




beides :l


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ja ja !!! Da gehen meine Steuergelder hin...



Mein Studentenlebn hat ja nun auch ein baldiges Ende. Dann ist wieder Tagesdienst in der Kaserne angesagt und ich muss mich mit den ganzen Grundauszubildenden und Lehrgangsteilnehmern rumschlaschlagen :v. Das heißt, ich muss dann wieder Punkt 7 auf der Matte stehen und den dicken Max machen, damit auch alle ganz brav sind und auf mich hören :vik:.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> beides :l


 Du Schlingel.... wo warst Du ???? :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Du Schlingel.... wo warst Du ???? :q











...


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Schwarzwusel

zu 99 %  komme ich aber nach Plön in die Kaserne und die ist Wassergrundstück direkt am Plöner See :vik: (wir haben dort sogar dienstliche Ruderboote liegen#6)...Dann weiß ich ja schon mal, was ich künftig in der Mittagspause zu tun habe :vik:. Ich habe ma gehört, da soll es dicke Hechte geben :q.


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel
> 
> zu 99 %  komme ich aber nach Plön in die Kaserne und die ist Wassergrundstück direkt am Plöner See :vik: (wir haben dort sogar dienstliche Ruderboote liegen#6)...Dann weiß ich ja schon mal, was ich künftig in der Mittagspause zu tun habe :vik:. Ich habe ma gehört, da soll es dicke Hechte geben :q.




richtich gehört #6


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Angeln ist bei der Marine Weit verbreitet. Wie gesagt, wir haben schon vom Schnellboot aus gepilkt. Auf der Gorch Fock hab ich damals gesehen wie zwei Offiziere bei flaute und Freiwache in der Biskaya auf verschiedene Makrelenarten gejiggt haben |bigeyes..leider war ich damals nur Matrose und musste schufften :c. Die haben da echt geile Fischegezogen, zur so als Freizeitbeschäftigung. In als ich in Flensburg stationirt war, hab ich dauch gesehen wie einige nach Dienst in unserem Bootshafen auf Platte geangelt haben (Marine Kasernen sind halt öfter mal Wqassergrundstücke :vik:, und Kontrolletti gibts da nie und nimmer, ist schließlich militärischer Sicherheitsbereich :vik: aber psst. ). Wobei ich hab ja Fischereischein eh :m.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> beides :l


 


gleichzeitg??????????


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel
> 
> zu 99 % komme ich aber nach Plön in die Kaserne und die ist Wassergrundstück direkt am Plöner See :vik: (wir haben dort sogar dienstliche Ruderboote liegen#6)...Dann weiß ich ja schon mal, was ich künftig in der Mittagspause zu tun habe :vik:. Ich habe ma gehört, da soll es dicke Hechte geben :q.


 

richtiiiig

aber auch gutes!!!!!!!!!!! (hihi) gelände für dich und deine lehrgangsteilnehmer (oder doch leergangsteilnehmer?)


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> gleichzeitg??????????





klar...meine frau auf mir und ich den telefonhörer inner hand und nebenbei mit wuselchen gefont,wobei das schlafzimmerfenster auf war und die nachbarn zugekuckt haben,als wir den video gedreht haben,der gestern abend live in der tagesschau gesendet wurde.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> richtiiiig
> 
> aber auch gutes!!!!!!!!!!! (hihi) gelände für dich und deine lehrgangsteilnehmer (oder doch leergangsteilnehmer?)



Verstehe ich nicht mit den !!!!!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht mit den !!!!!!! |kopfkrat


 

warst du schon mal in der MUS und drum herum, wenn ja wüstest du was ich mein. (schön anstrengend) :q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> warst du schon mal in der MUS und drum herum, wenn ja wüstest du was ich mein. (schön anstrengend) :q



Ich war schon mehr als einmal an der MUS, nur damals war ich eben A*** vom Dienst. Nun bin ich ja quasie mein eigener Herr und was ich da nach Dienst oder in der Pause mache ist mein Ding.


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Ich war schon mehr als einmal an der MUS, nur damals war ich eben A*** vom Dienst. Nun bin ich ja quasie mein eigener Herr und was ich da nach Dienst oder in der Pause mache ist mein Ding.


 

denn muß ich mich ja mal zur reserveübung anmelden. :m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


gluefix schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel
> 
> zu 99 %  komme ich aber nach Plön in die Kaserne und die ist Wassergrundstück direkt am Plöner See :vik: (wir haben dort sogar dienstliche Ruderboote liegen#6)...Dann weiß ich ja schon mal, was ich künftig in der Mittagspause zu tun habe :vik:. Ich habe ma gehört, da soll es dicke Hechte geben :q.


ach Du schei.e , dann hab ich ja den Plantschi in 10 Minuten vor der Tür . Übrigens kleiner Tipp von mir : im Revier laufen nur Fregatten rum , jedenfalls zur miener Zeit . Da wirste lieber nie nicht krank :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin männers
sehr deprimierend: 12 std gestern geangelt, von seebrücke bis dahmeshöved ward nix tou trecken.
een lüddn aber sonst nix.... am samstag is de koh dreetittig.
den fischer hab i auch anschnackt und he sächt die netze kommen erst freitag wieder ut.
sieht also ziemlich shiete ut.
aber mal ne andere frage: habe gestern mal den küstenstreifen zwischen leuchtturm und seebrücke in meiner wurfweite abgefahren (wie gesagt nicht mehr als 80 m ) und das wasser ist ja außer am turm echt nur 1-2 meter tief.
versteht mich nicht falsch aber da kann ich ja gleich zu hause bleiben oder mir den köder mit der wathose vor die füße legen.
daher mal die frage: wo wird denn eigentlich geangelt...und sind auch welche von uns auf der seebrücke.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Geangelt wird an der Dahmer Schleuse...
Aber viel tiefer ist dat Wasser dort auch net.. #c


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

na wat dat wohl ward...hauptsache lustig


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> ...hauptsache lustig





genau das is dat motto


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> .hauptsache lustig


 Da kannste von ausgehen...




..... aber erst nach dem angeln..


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> denn muß ich mich ja mal zur reserveübung anmelden. :m


 
#d..deswegen bin ich froh, das ich es in 7 Jahren geschaft habe und wieder zivil bin. Du bist bestimmt auch so einer, der da den übelsten Spass hat die Jungs zu ärgern |kopfkrat. Aber du würdest mich als guten alten Angelkollegen doch nicht auf den Schlips treten wollen :q...


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> moin männers
> sehr deprimierend: 12 std gestern geangelt, von seebrücke bis dahmeshöved ward nix tou trecken.
> een lüddn aber sonst nix.... am samstag is de koh dreetittig.
> den fischer hab i auch anschnackt und he sächt die netze kommen erst freitag wieder ut.
> sieht also ziemlich shiete ut.
> aber mal ne andere frage: habe gestern mal den küstenstreifen zwischen leuchtturm und seebrücke in meiner wurfweite abgefahren (wie gesagt nicht mehr als 80 m ) und das wasser ist ja außer am turm echt nur 1-2 meter tief.
> versteht mich nicht falsch aber da kann ich ja gleich zu hause bleiben oder mir den köder mit der wathose vor die füße legen.
> daher mal die frage: wo wird denn eigentlich geangelt...und sind auch welche von uns auf der seebrücke.


 
Mein lieber Matrose, du bleist schön bei mir am Strand !! Nix Seebrücke, das ist was für Muttis !!! Mitgefangen ist mitgehangen :q...ich werfe ja eigentlich auch nicht weiter als du (naja ma schauen wie es mit den neuen Stöckern wird, wenn FP mich nicht vergessen hat)


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Mein lieber Matrose, du bleist schön bei mir am Strand !! Nix Seebrücke, das ist was für Muttis !!! Mitgefangen ist mitgehangen :q...ich werfe ja eigentlich auch nicht weiter als du (naja ma schauen wie es mit den neuen Stöckern wird, wenn FP mich nicht vergessen hat)


 
um meine laune, mein durchhaltevermögen und meinen fangerfolg mache ich mir keine sorgen....ich hab nur angst dass ich wieder würmer bezahle und nach 2 std hast du keinen bock mehr weil 3 krallenbleie a 4 euro und doppelt so viele montagen von dir abgerissen aufm grund liegen. wäre ja nicht das erste mal.
nönö kennst mich ja: auch wenn ich (fast) immer fange würde mein durchhaltevermögen nicht leiden wenn ich nichts fange....und selbst wenn: weinbrand bacardi und absinth....ich weiß noch nicht mal sehen was bis samstag noch übrig ist.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Schleuse ????
Da iss nix, da ist popoglatter Grund ohne Berg und TAL. Futter gibt's da auch nicht wirklich. 

Also nix Dorsch. Allenfalls ein paar Platte werden zum Kraut wandern - und das ist auf der anderen Dahmer Seite (Hundestrand, Taucher, Steilküste via Landzunge/Schwarzer Grund). Bitte bitte über den Platz nachdenken. Die Schleuse hat nicht einmal den Vorteil der Erreichbarkeit mit dem Pkw (an die anderen Plätze kannste ja auch mit dem Auto ran).

Irgendwie gehört Fisch zum Angeln dazu. Glaub ich. Oder?

Wetterdaten: West (ablandig) auf Nord drehend (kommt dann am Platz von links), Strömung ist vorhergesagt Küste rauf (am Angelplatz quer von rechts nach links), Wellen mäßig (schade). Bei dem Wetter braucht's dann wirklich den Spaßfaktor.


----------



## BB-cruiser

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Schade das ,daß Wasser so tief ist dann kann man die Dorsche garnicht sehen wie sie buggeln:q viel Spaß beim Würmer baden


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@Fischerjunge

Du hast ne pn...Nicht gelesen ??? Aber mal abgesehen davon, garantieren kann ich für nichts. Wenn wieder alles daneben läuft fahre ich halt wieder heim. Wie lange hast du denn vor  anzusitzen  ?? Ich denke von 15 bis 22 Uhr ist doch ausreichend. Würde mich danach noch gern auf einen Klönschnack zu den andren setzen (auch wenn ich nicht trinken darf#q).


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



scripophix schrieb:


> Also nix Dorsch.


 
 |bigeyes.... denn hab ich wohl immer wo anders geangelt... 
|kopfkrat wenn ich blos wüsste wo dat war ??....|kopfkrat


Nagut... zur Zeit ist es mau mit Dorsch  (aber wo nicht ?? )


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes.... denn hab ich wohl immer wo anders geangelt...
> |kopfkrat wenn ich blos wüsste wo dat war ??....|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Nagut... zur Zeit ist es mau mit Dorsch  (aber wo nicht ?? )


 
leider überall, ich denke ma entweder noch am Laichen oder bei den Heringsschwärmen. Letztere sollen sich zwar schon zu ordentlichen Schwärmen vereinigt haben, stehen aber noch bei <10 m Wassertiefe vor der Küste. Ich schätze mal die ein oder andere Flunder wird schon gehen, die sind doch von Natur aus ein Künstennaher Fisch.


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

<10m Wassertiefe???
ja ich weiss Klugschxxxxxx:q
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Schade das ,daß Wasser so tief ist dann kann man die Dorsche garnicht sehen wie sie buggeln:q viel Spaß beim Würmer baden




...viel schader isses,das man die dorsche nich beim springen zukucken kann :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

na wollen wir das dann diesmal nicht auf den TP verlegen?
wäre doch mal was anderes.....


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> ach Du schei.e , dann hab ich ja den Plantschi in 10 Minuten vor der Tür . Übrigens kleiner Tipp von mir : im Revier laufen nur Fregatten rum , jedenfalls zur miener Zeit . Da wirste lieber nie nicht krank :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


 

sag mal,

hieß das zu "deiner" zeit überhaupt  schon bundeswehr oder hieß das noch kaiserliche marine |supergri;+|supergri




uups duck und schnell wech


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@celler
also ich bin da für alles offen. Auch für Strände im Wind. Ich probiere gerne auch mal nen neuen Strand.
Gruß aus Nord Bayern|wavey:
Malte


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> <10m Wassertiefe???
> ja ich weiss Klugschxxxxxx:q
> Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
> Malte



|evil:..pff...ich sag hier nix mehr, bin ja eh jung und unerfahren :q


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> na wollen wir das dann diesmal nicht auf den TP verlegen?
> wäre doch mal was anderes.....



Was meinst denn mit TP |kopfkrat ??


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@gluefix
sorry aber ich dachte hier wird durchaus mal rumgealbert. Werde mich zukünftig zurückhalten. War wirklich nicht böse gemeint! Also vertragen wir uns wieder?
Sollten am Samstag mal gemeinsam einen trinken (und wenns nur nen Alkoholfreies ist)
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte|wavey:


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> @gluefix
> sorry aber ich dachte hier wird durchaus mal rumgealbert. Werde mich zukünftig zurückhalten. War wirklich nicht böse gemeint! Also vertragen wir uns wieder?
> Sollten am Samstag mal gemeinsam einen trinken (und wenns nur nen Alkoholfreies ist)
> Gruß aus Hamburg
> Malte|wavey:


Du sollst doch nicht alles ernst nehmen was ich schreibe :m|pftroest:..abgenommen :vik:


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

na da bin ich aber beruhigt. Auf Samstag#g Prost!
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@petripol

sag mal , du bist doch aus Hamburg oder ?? Meine Freundin kommt aus HH Harburg und ich habe erfahren, dass für die Elbe teilweise der Jahresfischereischein reicht und jetzt bräuchte ich dich, damit du mir dort mal den Guide auf Plattfisch, Aal und Zander machst :vik:. Wo ist daenn von Harburg aus gesehen, die erste freie Angelmöglichkeit |kopfkrat. Bin von google earth schon total verwirrt ! Dann hab ich wenigstens mal was sinnvolles zu tun, wenn ich wieder mal in Harburg bin :m.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> sag mal,
> 
> hieß das zu "deiner" zeit überhaupt  schon bundeswehr oder hieß das noch kaiserliche marine |supergri;+|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uups duck und schnell wech



ich bei den Plantschi´s nie nicht ich war beim Heer . Die von den Wasserratten sind mir zu brutal . IN FL bei der Grundausbildung durften wir nur in Zivil in die Stadt . Wer Uni anhatte der sah nach einem Besuch nicht mehr so gut aus  . In der MUS war ich nur im San Bereich wegen gleichem Leiden das ich jetzt hab .

Micha


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

TP=TaucherParkplatz


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,
so Wachablösung von der Frühschicht.
Guten Morgen Brandungsverrückte!!!
Ich starte dann mal durch.
@gluefix
jawohl bin Hamburger, habe aber kaum Elberfahrung.
Gibt da aber nen Super Angelführer (aus der gleichen Reihe wie die viel zitierten Ostseeführervom Verlag Rapsbande)für schmales Geld. Ansonsten kann ich dir Samstag mal die Gewässerkarte für freie Hamburger Gewässer mitbringen.

Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> ich bei den Plantschi´s nie nicht ich war beim Heer . Die von den Wasserratten sind mir zu brutal . IN FL bei der Grundausbildung durften wir nur in Zivil in die Stadt . Wer Uni anhatte der sah nach einem Besuch nicht mehr so gut aus  . In der MUS war ich nur im San Bereich wegen gleichem Leiden das ich jetzt hab .
> 
> Micha


 

warst du etwa in der fünf seen kaserne (meine alte heimat) oder bei den panzerpocken in eutin?


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> Was meinst denn mit TP |kopfkrat ??



Wenn du mal bei Google Maps Dahme eingibst dann musst du dich, wenn du Richtung Strand auf Dahme zufährst, immer rechts halten. Der Weg wird dann immer schmaler und wo die Bebauung endet ist ein Parkplatz den die hier immer "Taucherparkplatz" nennen.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

|kopfkrat...joa ich glaub habs. Müsste südlich von Dahme direkt am Wasser liegen ? Also noch weiter südlich kommt sonst schon Dahmeshöved. Aber egal, Haupstache ich finde rechtzeitig zu Ute am Samstag|supergri...dann hänge ich mich einfach an eure Fersen, bis 15 Uhr sind ja eh noch alle bei Ute beschäftigt (ich strebe meine Ankunftszeit aber bei 12 Uhr an |supergri). Dann hab ich ja noch 3 Stunden in Dahme, Dahme See oder Dahmeshöved Zeit rumzuirren .
Gruß Benni


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> @petripol
> 
> sag mal , du bist doch aus Hamburg oder ?? Meine Freundin kommt aus HH Harburg und ich habe erfahren, dass für die Elbe teilweise der Jahresfischereischein reicht und jetzt bräuchte ich dich, damit du mir dort mal den Guide auf Plattfisch, Aal und Zander machst :vik:. Wo ist daenn von Harburg aus gesehen, die erste freie Angelmöglichkeit |kopfkrat. Bin von google earth schon total verwirrt ! Dann hab ich wenigstens mal was sinnvolles zu tun, wenn ich wieder mal in Harburg bin :m.




moin benny...

ich versuch mal,deine fragen zu beantworten.

richtich...in hamburg reicht der jahresschein und zwar im gesammten hafen (soweit öffentlich zugänglich) und in der alster bis zur ohlsdorfer schleuse.
wenn du in harburg bist,kannst du dort in den hafenbecken (soweit öffentlich zugänglich) auf aal und zander angeln.
grenze sind die süder- bzw. norderelbbrücken in richtung geesthacht.dahinter brauchst du erlaubnisschein.(keine gewähr auf richtigkeit!)
plattfische kann man z.b. am anleger waltershof,anleger köhlbrandhöft oder am holthusenkai angeln.kleiner tip dazu:
der trööt "Schuppenaale" PLZ 1-2 (die jungs und mädels haben da plan von)
aale und zander kommen praktisch überall vor.je nach strömung und angelplatz sind durchaus brandungsgeschirre angebracht.ansonsten reichen stabile ruten um 80g WG und 35er leine zum aalangeln.
hab dir dazu auch mal n link per pn geschickt.


so...das wars ersma in kürze...:m


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,


micha52 schrieb:


> warst du etwa in der fünf seen kaserne (meine alte heimat) oder bei den panzerpocken in eutin?



nee war bei der Elite des Heeres |supergri . Bei den Fernmeldern Truppführer auf einem 100 W Trupp in NMS

Micha


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



gluefix schrieb:


> |kopfkrat...joa ich glaub habs. Müsste südlich von Dahme direkt am Wasser liegen ? Also noch weiter südlich kommt sonst schon Dahmeshöved.


 Der TP und LT ist in Dahmeshöved....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin benny...
> 
> ich versuch mal,deine fragen zu beantworten.
> 
> richtich...in hamburg reicht der jahresschein und zwar im gesammten hafen (soweit öffentlich zugänglich) und in der alster bis zur ohlsdorfer schleuse.
> wenn du in harburg bist,kannst du dort in den hafenbecken (soweit öffentlich zugänglich) auf aal und zander angeln.
> grenze sind die süder- bzw. norderelbbrücken in richtung geesthacht.dahinter brauchst du erlaubnisschein.(keine gewähr auf richtigkeit!)
> plattfische kann man z.b. am anleger waltershof,anleger köhlbrandhöft oder am holthusenkai angeln.kleiner tip dazu:
> der trööt "Schuppenaale" PLZ 1-2 (die jungs und mädels haben da plan von)
> aale und zander kommen praktisch überall vor.je nach strömung und angelplatz sind durchaus brandungsgeschirre angebracht.ansonsten reichen stabile ruten um 80g WG und 35er leine zum aalangeln.
> hab dir dazu auch mal n link per pn geschickt.
> 
> 
> so...das wars ersma in kürze...:m


 Mööönsch Schidder !!! Du hast ja wat los...#6
Jetzt weiss ich ja wer mich dieses Jahr zu meinem Meter Zander führt :k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mööönsch Schidder !!! Du hast ja wat los...#6
> Jetzt weiss ich ja wer mich dieses Jahr zu meinem Meter Zander führt :k





klar...kein prob.bin aber als guide nich kostengünstig.und fanggarantie gibts nur bei aldi...oder eisen-karl.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> oder eisen-karl.


 Bei Eisen-Karl gibbet gute Blinkerrohlinge....:k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Bei Eisen-Karl gibbet gute Blinkerrohlinge....:k




jup...#6

aber wat ich doof finde is...dat die ne 30mm wandung haben und nur in 12.5m enden zu haben sind


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So, ich mach mich denn mal gleich auf die Heimreise. Ich werde von zu Hause aus niht mehr online gehen, aber wir sehen uns denn ja übermorgen in Dahme :vik:.

@ Simon HH

Danke für die super Tipps

Gruß Benni


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moinsen männers
tja auch wenn ich hier zur riege der neuen gehöre möchte ich mich auch einfach mal für die ecke lt-tp aussprechen....da hab ich mit meinem kindergeschirr wenigstens noch die möglichkeit was zu fangen....zudem kommen da auf dem mischgrund die dorsche unter land. hab das schon mit dem boot erlebt und die bb`s sind da auch immer unterwegs.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wie schon im BK Trööt gesagt können wir dat Samstag ja nochmal durch schnacken...
Ich persönlich wäre auch für TP oder LT oder dazwischen... auch wenn man mit vielen Hänger und Abrisse rechnen muss...


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin moin


Mischgrund ist definitiv die beste Wahl,aber reichten die Temperaturen schon aus damit die Dorsche wieder unter Land kommen ?
Die Mefoś stehen stellenweise schon unter Land 
Habe die letzten Wochen kaum zeit zum Angeln gehabt weiß daher nicht wie es mit Dorschfängen ausschaut|kopfkrat


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> 
> Die Mefoś stehen stellenweise schon unter Land


 

wat les ich da?????
mefo´s unter land??? will auch!!!!!! aber .........|evil:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Mensch, Kinnings.
Grad durch Regen und Sturm mit dem Rad vonne Arbeit gekommen :v

Hoffentlich haben wir Samstag besseres Wetter.


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> .
> Grad durch Regen und Sturm mit dem Rad vonne Arbeit gekommen :v
> Hoffentlich haben wir Samstag besseres Wetter.


 
da mach ich mir keine sorgen...komme grad vom händler meines vertrauens und hab mir doch tatsächlich son thermo-überlebens-overall mit integrierten schwimmhilfen gekauft-geschmeidig 200 euri|bigeyes....da kann kommen was will.
und als ob das nicht genug wäre wurde ich noch schwach bei zwei knüppeln für je 170 euri|bigeyes.
das muß jetzt am samstag erstmal durchgetestet werden.
freu mich schon riesig die meute kennen zu lernen und meine stöcker naß zu machen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> da mach ich mir keine sorgen...komme grad vom händler meines vertrauens und hab mir doch tatsächlich son thermo-überlebens-overall mit integrierten schwimmhilfen gekauft-geschmeidig 200 euri|bigeyes....da kann kommen was will.



Erst mal Gratulation zu den Neuanschaffungen #6 Son geschmeidiges Teil von Fladen hab ich auch. Hält schön warm.



Was mir mehr Sorgen macht: Bei Regen geht der Grill aus, und bei Sturm fliegen die Steaks weg |uhoh:


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Mal gut dat wir so ein Teil schon fast alle haben:m


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ja genau son fladen...ich weiß die sind zur zeit der renner ich wollte hier auch nicht das wer-hat-den-längsten-spiel spielen aber für mich ist das schon ne gute steigerung....vom skianzug aus meinem zarten sweet-sixteen-alter zu endlich mal was anständigem|stolz:
was mich interessiert ist das preisleistungsverhältnis hab ähnliche modelle schon fürn fuchs gesehen...
wie gesagt stand der jetz bei 200 mein dealer hat ihn mir für 125 gelassen...wie gesagt original fladen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Bei Regen geht der Grill aus, und bei Sturm fliegen die Steaks weg |uhoh:


 Und de schwaddn Höhnerbene fangen wedder an to lopen...#6:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Fischerjunge1 schrieb:


> wie gesagt original fladen.




Dann machen wir Samstag ne Strand-Fladen-Modenschau :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Und de schwaddn Höhnerbene fangen wedder an to lopen...#6:m



Mook keen Schiet, ik heff keene Lust, die över den Strand to jagen.|bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Mook keen Schiet, ik heff keene Lust, die över den Strand to jagen.|bigeyes


Dat sieht bestimmt göttlich aus......

|muahah:


Hoffendlich vergess ich meine Digicam net... #6


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin Brandungsexperten!!!
Na hier war ja nicht viel los die letzten 24 Stunden.|kopfkrat
Alle schon gedanklich in Dahme???
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



petripohl schrieb:


> Alle schon gedanklich in Dahme???


 Gedanklich inner Dame...


----------



## nava

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin moin zusammen,

nach monatelangen (und gefühlten Jahren) mitlesen hier, klink ich mich mal bei Euch ein.
Auch auf anraten eines gesperrten Users. 

Versuche, leider vergeblich, sie seit 2 Wochen telefonisch zu erreichen. Hat die Tele-Gesellschafft sie auch gesperrt??? |supergri

Da ich weiß, dass einige, z.B. Schwarzwusel, doch regelmäßig Kontakt zu ihr haben, wär es nett mir mal ne kurze Info zu geben wie ich sie anderweitig erreichen kann.
Normale mail oder so in der Art. 
Das natürlich dann per Pn, gern auch erst nach Genehmigung von ihr.

Konnte leider nicht am letzten Termin im Januar und auch morgen nicht mit Euch den Strand unsicher machen.
Plane dafür aber im März für ca 3 Tage (Do - Sa/So) nach Dahme zu fahren.
Evtl hat jemand aus der Gegend hier (evtl die Männers aus Celle, oder auch andere Mitleser) Zeit und Lust mitzukommen.

Wünsch Euch allem erstmal viel Spass morgen anner Küste.
Und bestellt mal bitte viele Grüße von mir.

Gruss 
nava


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Nava !! Hast ne PN....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

tach gemeinde |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> tach gemeinde |wavey:


 #h#h#h


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

herzblatt...wieviel morgen früh?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> herzblatt...wieviel morgen früh?


Brötchen ???
Uhrzeit ???
Aufschnitt ??? 
Kohle ???
Frauen ??
Tüten ?? 
Alc ??
Wat meinst Du ???


#c#c#c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Brötchen ???
> Uhrzeit ???
> Aufschnitt ???
> Kohle ???
> Frauen ??  <---- !!!!!!  :k
> Tüten ??
> Alc ??
> Wat meinst Du ???
> 
> 
> #c#c#c





....#6


----------



## nava

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

dank Dir Wusel#6

Wer lesen und schreiben kann ist klar im Vorteil............

Zahlendreher gespeichert im Tel#q#q#q#q#q#q

Nun läuft wenigstens schon mal wieder der AB..........

Gruss 
nava


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@nava
Schön das sich einer aus unserer Gegend meldet!#6

Für mich (und ich glaube auch für Celler) ist das morgen erst einmal die letzte Ausfahrt inne Brandung für die nächsten Monate. Werden wohl erst im Herbst wieder nach Dahme kommen.

Ich bin im April/Mai (Termin steht noch nicht fest) mit Familie auf Fehmarn, CP Klausdorf, und werde die Ostsee mit meinen Schlauchboot unsicher machen.

Können aber gern mal für den Herbst eine gemeinsame Aktion starten.

Also bis denn am Fischwasser|wavey:

Gruß aus der Residenzstadt Celle
(Für 2.000.000,- € wurden jetzt drei Goldkrüge zurück gekauft die unserem Herzog "Ernst der Bekenner" gehört haben!) 
Falls es jemanden interessiert.
Andreas


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nava schrieb:


> dank Dir Wusel#6


#6......


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin moin!

so nun nicht mehr ganz 24 St und wieder ist die Saubande geschlossen zusammen :vik:.

achja @Wusel: ich fahr diesmal direkt zu Ute ohne bei dir nen Kaffestopp einzulegen, meine frau braucht mich morgen vormittag noch - und jetzt nicht das was du denkst |kopfkrat:m.
ohne kopfkino bitte....


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
soo ich hole morgen ja zwischen 13 un 14 Uhr die Wattis ab . Bitte die Kohle abgezählt bereit halten :q

*Watti/Ringlerbestellung*
celler 75 Wattis  *16,50 €*
Herr des Grills 75 Wattis + 100 g Kneifer 16,50 + 6 = *22,50 €*
*Wal* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer 
*HAI-score* 75 Wattis *16,50 €*
*petripohl* 50 Wattis + 200 g Kneifer 11 + 12 = *23 €*
pj6000  75 Wattis + 100g Kneifer 16,50 + 6 = *22,50 €*
*wuselchen *25 Wattis *5,50 €*
Ute 25 Wattis  *5,50 €*
Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wochenende :vik:

So, nun kann ich langsam anfangen, Angelsachen zu packen :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> soo ich hole morgen ja zwischen 13 un 14 Uhr die Wattis ab . Bitte die Kohle abgezählt bereit halten :q




Versteht sich doch von selbst.#6






Nachdem ich die Wattis nachgezählt und die Ringler verwogen habe:m


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo an alle "Dahmer",

wünsche viel Petri Heil und Spaß am Strand.

Habe mir gestern leider das rechte Knie verdreht.

Wird nichts mit Angeln.

Hoffentlich gibt es noch mehr Termine in Zukunft.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jaja,immer diese aussteiger ;-)
gute besserung wünsch ich dir.

und dem rest, ein fröhliches packen und sauft dabei nicht wieder die ganze kiste die im keller oder schuppen steht leer ;-)


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,immer diese aussteiger ;-)
> gute besserung wünsch ich dir.
> 
> und dem rest, ein fröhliches packen und sauft dabei nicht wieder die ganze kiste die im keller oder schuppen steht leer ;-)





Moin Matze

Denk daran|kopfkrat Beim letzten mal hast du genau soviel Pilz getrunken wie du Fisch gefangen hast|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Matze
> 
> Denk daran|kopfkrat Beim letzten mal hast du genau soviel Pilz getrunken wie du Fisch gefangen hast|supergri


|bigeyes Denn muss er aber ne ganze Menge Fisch gefangen haben........


----------



## pj6000

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ach haut doch nicht immer auf matze rum....
son jungspunt brauch das halt noch und bis er die hörner abgestoßen sind, wirds wohl noch ein wenig dauern.
Lassen wir ihn doch einfach und haben unseren Spass....


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Naja, solange er uns *Best-age-Men" nicht alles wegtrinkt #g#g


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> ach haut doch nicht immer auf matze rum....


 Macht doch garkeiner #d 

Jeder wird so genommen wie er ist......|supergri




Prost Matze !!!


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Denn muss er aber ne ganze Menge Fisch gefangen haben........




na...uns matze handhabt dat wie de maurers...1 fisch...3 bier 












...und  NEIN...maurer mauern nicht mit fischen die wand hoch |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jede wird so genommen wie sie ist......|supergri





genau...am liebsten van achtern :q


----------



## caddel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Jepp, wo wir wieder beim Thema wären.

Weils so schön vibriert von achtern durchn Darm.

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/02/27/angler-findet-telefon/in-magen-von-fisch.html

@ honey, das habe ich absichtlich geschrieben

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> genau...am liebsten van achtern :q


 nur von achtern....:k:k:k


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



caddel schrieb:


> Jepp, wo wir wieder beim Thema wären.
> 
> Weils so schön vibriert von achtern durchn Darm.
> 
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/02/27/angler-findet-telefon/in-magen-von-fisch.html
> 
> @ honey, das habe ich absichtlich geschrieben
> 
> Gruß#h
> caddel




tja..nasses handy...da,würd ich sagen,is dat gerät in der regel im arsch :q


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So, alles fertig gepackt.... Kann los gehen :vik:


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich wünsche Euch "Verrückten" viel Spaß und ein dickes fettes Petri Heil. #:

Tut mir aber bitte einen Gefallen und laßt mir für die nächste Veranstaltung noch ein paar Fische übrig. :vik:

Freu mich schon auf Sonntag, damit ich hier was zu lesen und zum beneiden finde. Stichwort Fangberichte nebst Bilderchen. #6


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Sachen sind gepackt, hoffe nur das es nicht den ganzen Tag durchregnet wie der Wetterbericht es vorher sagt:v


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,
so meine Sachen stehen auch schon im Flur bereit. Mal sehen was ich diesmal vergesse. Freue mich riesig. Werde dann gegen 12 bei Ute sein.
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Werde auch gegen 12:-12:30 eintrudeln. Frühstück bei Wusel lass ich diesmal sausen:c


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

...spar ich doch wieder ne menge geld für die blödchen...dange jungs :vik: :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

naja,wuselchens frau hat letztes mal auch bisschen blöd geguckt als die ganze horde da aufgetreten ist ;-)

meine sachen sind auch alle fertig gepackt.
stell mich jetzt anne strasse und warte auf andy...haupsache verspätet der sich nicht.
wir sind dann pünktlich um 12 bei ute......
ach ne,dat ist ja das falösche 12 ,naja dann muss ich wohl noch bisschen schlafen,man wat hab ich jetzt schon wieder für ein durst....


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja,wuselchens frau hat letztes mal auch bisschen blöd geguckt als die ganze horde da aufgetreten ist ;-)





glaub mir matze...da is jutta hart im nehmen :q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

achso,na dann ;-)
wir werden aber trotzdem direkt zu ute fahren.
halten unterwegs irgend wo anner raststätte an und frühstücken dort,so richtig mit kerzen und rosenblättern ........


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> achso,na dann ;-)
> wir werden aber trotzdem direkt zu ute fahren.
> halten unterwegs irgend wo anner raststätte an und frühstücken dort,so richtig mit kerzen und rosenblättern ........





hauerha...wie romantisch :q:q


ich mein...n paar kerzen hat wusel mit sicherheit auch noch für euch


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> naja,wuselchens frau hat letztes mal auch bisschen blöd geguckt als die ganze horde da aufgetreten ist ;-)


Ne ne ne den Gesichtsausdruck haste wohl falsch verstanden...|bigeyes
Da ist meine Frau ganz andere Sachen gewohnt...|supergri

( Motorradtreffen bei mir hinten im Garten mit 35 Leuten und 18 Übernachtungen im Haus auf Luftmatratzen #6 )
Sie ist also Kummer gewohnt  .. und das zimlich oft im Jahr


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> ( Motorradtreffen bei mir hinten im Garten mit 35 Leuten und 18 Übernachtungen im Haus auf Luftmatratzen #6 )



|bigeyes|bigeyes Und ich dachte immer, echte Biker pennen auch auf ihren Kisten |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes Und ich dachte immer, echte Biker pennen auch auf ihren Kisten |kopfkrat


 Da ham die anderen 17 ja gepennt #6 :m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin, Moin, Ihr Helden #h

Schnell noch einen Kaffee in die Birne prügeln, dann etwas Einkaufen und dann bin ich bald bei Euch :vik:


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Jo ich auch. Ach ja Nudelsalat müsste auch noch gezaubert werden.
Bis denne
Gruß aus Hamburg#h
Malte


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und das ihr bissl was fangt...

Ach ja... macht net so dolle


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So, Kinnings, ich bin raus....



























auf dem Weg zum Auto. Bis gleich |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin männers...
so...gleich geit dat los.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Uuuunglaublich |bigeyes Die haben tatsächlich Platte gefangen und das nicht wenig.... Habe gerade mit meinem Korrespodenten von Ort telefoniert :q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Uuuunglaublich |bigeyes Die haben tatsächlich Platte gefangen und das nicht wenig.... Habe gerade mit meinem Korrespodenten von Ort telefoniert :q




na..das ja man schon ne gute nachricht...#6

wer wieviel?


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Uuuunglaublich |bigeyes Die haben tatsächlich Platte gefangen und das nicht wenig.... Habe gerade mit meinem Korrespodenten von Ort telefoniert :q



Ach Du hast also dauernd dat Kicherhandy von Ute angeworfen.|bigeyes



SimonHH schrieb:


> wer wieviel?



Jeder etwas, einige etwas mehr.:m


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Jeder etwas, einige etwas mehr.:m




und du etwas weniger...oder wie?!


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Nö 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etwas mehr


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Wo sind die Biiiiiiiiiiiilder???????????


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wo sind die Biiiiiiiiiiiilder???????????


Dat frag ich mich auch....#c
Die Jungs liegen wohl alle noch in Koma...|supergri
Hatte gestern leider meine Digicam vergessen #d


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Ach, dann werden wir wohl mal warten müssen


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wo sind die Biiiiiiiiiiiilder???????????




Im Kopf gespeichert.:q

Hatte diesmal keine Cam dabei, bin also unschuldig |rolleyes, wenn noch keine Pics da sind.


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> und du etwas weniger...oder wie?!





Moin Simönchen


Lieber etwas weniger fangen,als gar nicht da sein:q


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Simönchen
> 
> 
> Lieber etwas weniger fangen,als gar nicht da sein:q




tja..ich war da...kurz...aber da.:vik:

 und du? |rolleyes #c


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> tja..ich war da...kurz...aber da.:vik:
> 
> und du? |rolleyes #c





Ich auch#6 Mußte erstmal ausschlafen,denn hatte Dienst Mußte auch früh wieder los#d


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Simönchen

Is schon Komisch du nicht da und alle fangen Fisch#d
Woran das wohl liegt ???????


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Simönchen
> 
> Is schon Komisch du nicht da und alle fangen Fisch#d
> Woran das wohl liegt ???????





andy...is doch ganz einfach...

wenn ich gestern geangelt hätte,was ich aber nicht habe,hättes es noch mehr fisch gegeben.da ich aber nich geangelt habe,hatte ich die fische,die gefangen hätte,wenn ich dort geangelt hätte,auf die leuts verteilt,die da geangelt haben.:q


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> Konfuzius sprach..........
> 
> wenn ich gestern geangelt hätte,was ich aber nicht habe,hättes es noch mehr fisch gegeben.da ich aber nich geangelt habe,hatte ich die fische,die gefangen hätte,wenn ich dort geangelt hätte,auf die leuts verteilt,die da geangelt haben.:q


 
@ all

all jene die gestern was gefangen haben
hier ein neidisches petri heil :vik:


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> all jene die gestern was gefangen haben
> hier ein neidisches petri heil :vik:



Also an alle |wavey:

Es war ein Schneider-freier Tag/Abend. Bis auf die Nichtangler (Danke, das Ihr trotzdem da ward #h) ist keiner Schneider geblieben :vik:


----------



## SimonHH

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jo ihr lieben...auch von mir n neidfreies PETRI HEIL...hebbt ihr fein mokt #6 :m


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Will mich nun auch noch mal zu Wort melden #h
War ein klasse Treffen mit Euch. Hat irre viel Spass gemacht.
Und wenn man dann nebenbei auch noch Fisch fängt so wie alle diesesn Abend, kann man schon sagen das es Perfekt war.
Tom war vom Fische fangen einfach nicht abzubringen. Irgendwie haben sich die alle bei ihm versammelt|wavey: Musste meine Ruten schon ziemlich weit zu ihm rüber werfen um auch ein par Scheiben abzubekommen.|supergri
Wie geht es denn Matze heute?


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Platte schrieb:


> Wie geht es denn Matze heute?








... davon braucht er heute bestimmt ne ganze Menge......|supergri


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Woooooooooooooooooooooo sind die Bilder??!?!?!?!??!!??!!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin,
melde mich auch mal zurück. War Sonntag nicht mehr in der Ostsee. Mein kurzer hat am Samstag sein Seepferdchen gemacht, und somit wollte er mir gleich mal zeigen wie gut er Schwimmen kann. Musste somit auf Chlorwasser #qausweichen. Na ja das Jahr ist noch jung. Fotos komme ich erst heute Abend zu. Gestern hatte die Familie Vorfahrt, jetzt mein Boss.#c
Super Treffen!!! 
Mit Euch immer wieder!!!
Gruß aus Bargteheide|wavey:
Malte


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Guten Morgen und Petri Heil an alle.

Da hattet ihr ja einen tollen Tag am Meer.

Haben die Wünsche für euch doch was geholfen. 

Ist vielleicht schon ein weiteres Treffen geplant?

Würde echt gerne mal dieses Runde kennen lernen.

Ansonsten die Frage, was machen denn die Angler aus dem Hinterland so?
Kann man ja sonst im kleinen Kreise eine Rundfahrt Paderborn => Celle => ??? => Ostesse => ??? => Celle => Paderborn starten.

Guten Start in die Woche wünsche ich.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## nava

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

von mir auch erst mal dickes Petri an die Runde.
Keiner Schneider ist doch super.

@ Wiederanfänger

glaube, die Celler Jungs fahren erst wieder im Herbst.
So zumindest die Antwort von einem der beiden.
Aber ich plane so um den 19. hochzufahren.
Also wahrscheinlich nicht PB -> CE -> Ostsee, sondern PB -> H -> Ostsee, falls Du Zeit und Lust hast.
Evtl klinken sich ja dann spontan die "Kurzfahrer" von da oben dann auch mit ein.
Näheres können wir ja per PN oder auch Telefon besprechen.

Meld Dich mal

Gruss
nava


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo nava,

ich habe wesentlich mehr Lust wie Zeit.

Aber bis zum Herbst zu warten schaffe ich nicht.

Wie wäre es im April?

Dann müsste doch auch der Dorsch mit dem laichen fertig sein.

Ich habe noch 2 Angler hier, die sind auch immer für einen Kurztripp gut.

Man muss nur einen Termin finden.

Vom Mond her müsste man den 28 März nehmen.

Oder die Woche davor den 21.

Kann ja mal grob angepailt werden.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin !!! 
So hier mal paar Bilder für die ganz ungeduldigen..|supergri
Der Rest geht zu Andreas


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin moin
an dieser stelle nochmal ein feedback vom team lübeck:
das treffen war ne sehr nette sache auch wie man uns als neulinge aufgenommen hat.
was uns zunächst die laune nahm war der sehr flache strandabschnitt der aber mit zunehmender dunkelheit sein potential freisetzte.
hier wurden unsere erwartungen was die menge anging bei weitem übertroffen...an den größen muß noch gearbeitet werden.am ende hatten wir zu zweit 7 stück wobei meine 25er die größte war.
also alles in allem ein schöner abend der es wert ist wiederholt zu werden... was mich allerdings angeht wird das erst ab frühestens oktober wieder was.
schöne grüße an den rest der bande


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

So Mädels komme endlich dazu mich kurz zu melden.

Meine Fotos findet Ihr hier:


Nutzername und Kennwort wie beim letzen mal.

Ich schicke aber noch mal ne kurze Rund-PN mit den Zugangsdaten an die Nicknames die mir einfallen.

@Schwarzwusel: Sendest du ne info an UTE weil ich da momentan nicht zu kommen? Danke, sehr nett!

Teile allen Interessierten die die Fotos ansehen wollen das Kennwort gern per PN noch mal mit (aber heut wird das nix mehr)

Schön wäre es wenn die anderen Ihre Fotos auch hochladen würden. Sollte problemlos möglich sein. Ihr könnt diese Fotos auch alle runterladen wenn Ihr mögt. Behalte mir aber vor auch was zu löschen!

So das wars erst mal für heute 

Bis denne am Fischwasser#h
Andreas


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo Andreas,

schööööne Bilder #6


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Na moin dann,

Marion und ich sind auch wieder aufgetaucht. Wir haben ja ein paar eigene Wege genommen (Renovierung, Einkaufen, Franky und Platte auf den Weg bringen, Küste sichten). 

Angeln war nett, die Bisse brauchten Konzentration, Plattfisch geholt. Also alles in allem o.k. Uns fehlte nur 'ne Handy-Nr. wg. des abschliessenden Abbeissens...

Ende März dürfte genial sein. Kommt man rauf, sagt was und es kommen bestimmt ein paar zum gemeinsamen Fischen.

Grüsse in die Runde

Marion & Andreas


HAI-score: Zugangsdaten sind verbummelt, bitte nochmals senden. Thx.


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Schöne Bilderchen....#6

Vorallem das Gruppenfoto ist mit gut gelungen :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Vorallem das Gruppenfoto ist mir gut gelungen :vik:








.....


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel: Sendest du ne info an UTE weil ich da momentan nicht zu kommen? Danke, sehr nett!


 Geit klor mien Jung...#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> So Mädels komme endlich dazu mich kurz zu melden.
> 
> Meine Fotos findet Ihr hier:
> 
> 
> Nutzername und Kennwort wie beim letzen mal.
> 
> Ich schicke aber noch mal ne kurze Rund-PN mit den Zugangsdaten an die Nicknames die mir einfallen.
> 
> @Schwarzwusel: Sendest du ne info an UTE weil ich da momentan nicht zu kommen? Danke, sehr nett!
> 
> Teile allen Interessierten die die Fotos ansehen wollen das Kennwort gern per PN noch mal mit (aber heut wird das nix mehr)
> 
> Schön wäre es wenn die anderen Ihre Fotos auch hochladen würden. Sollte problemlos möglich sein. Ihr könnt diese Fotos auch alle runterladen wenn Ihr mögt. Behalte mir aber vor auch was zu löschen!
> 
> So das wars erst mal für heute
> 
> Bis denne am Fischwasser#h
> Andreas



Hallo,
ihr hattet bestimmt einen schönen Abend, dessen bin ich mir sicher. 
Die Bilder allerdings sollten hier schon so verlinkt sein das sie *jeder Boardie* sehen kann. Dafür ist dieses Anglerboard gedacht. Solch ein Album wo nur ausgewählte User gucken können ist nicht fair und wird auch nicht tolleriert.
Ich bitte dich die Bilder für alle frei zu schalten oder den Link raus zu nehmen.


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

moin moin...

von meiner seite aus gibt es auch nichts zu meckern.
war mal wieder ein gelungenes wochenende.
dat nächste mal trink ich ein bierchen weniger,bzw ein glas von dem mischzeugs(man hat das rein gehauen).......


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

@ hai-score

hallo andreas #h

vielen dank für die bilder :m echt super |rolleyes

scheint so, als hättet ihr viel spaß gehabt 

hoffe bin beim nächsten mal dabei. #t


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Sind wirklich schöne Bilder#6
Und dann noch so viele Leute mit nem Fladen Anzug:m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ihr hattet bestimmt einen schönen Abend, dessen bin ich mir sicher.
> Die Bilder allerdings sollten hier schon so verlinkt sein das sie *jeder Boardie* sehen kann. Dafür ist dieses Anglerboard gedacht. Solch ein Album wo nur ausgewählte User gucken können ist nicht fair und wird auch nicht tolleriert.
> Ich bitte dich die Bilder für alle frei zu schalten oder den Link raus zu nehmen.



Aber er schrieb doch,dass jeder der Interesse hat,einfach nur kurz ne Mail schicken soll und er gibt ihm die Zugangsdaten.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Und Jörg schrieb:


> Die Bilder allerdings sollten hier schon so verlinkt sein das sie jeder Boardie sehen kann. Dafür ist dieses Anglerboard gedacht.


Was ist daran unklar?
Zudem kann er hier im Board Bildergalerien anlegen..
Ich nehm den Link raus, bis das so gemacht ist, wie Jörg gefordert hat.

Dann kann er den Link ja wieder einstellen.


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Sind wirklich schöne Bilder#6
> Und dann noch so viele Leute mit nem Fladen Anzug:m



:q:q:q


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Jörg schrieb:
> 
> Was ist daran unklar?
> Zudem kann er hier im Board Bildergalerien anlegen..
> Ich nehm den Link raus, bis das so gemacht ist, wie Jörg gefordert hat.
> 
> Dann kann er den Link ja wieder einstellen.



na gut.
dann muss er es eben ändern.
ist ja auch verständlich....


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Jörg schrieb:
> 
> Was ist daran unklar?
> Zudem kann er hier im Board Bildergalerien anlegen..
> Ich nehm den Link raus, bis das so gemacht ist, wie Jörg gefordert hat.
> 
> Dann kann er den Link ja wieder einstellen.



War ja auch ein öffentliches Treffen übers Board organisiert, also sollten auch alle die Bilder sehen können.


----------



## hornhechteutin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Moin ,
also ich mag den Schwaben ja nun nicht besonders

















weil er sich hartnäckig weigert in ein BB zu steigen  , aber ganz unrecht haben Jörg und Thomas nicht . Laßt die anderen an die Nordischen Highligt Treffen mit Fun und Fisch teilnehmen . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## micha52

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

also mal ehrlich liebe mod wir wollen doch nicht päpstlicher werden als der papst persönlich #c

so wie ich das posting von hai-score verstanden habe, sind die bilder für jeden zugänglich (kurze pn an hai-score und jeder bekommt die zugangsdaten). ich verstehe also nicht wo das problem ist |kopfkrat.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin,
melde mich zurück aus dem Wochenende :vik:. Hat viel Spaß gemacht das Treffen |supergri. Alle waren sehr freundlich und offen uns gegenüber als Neulinge. Fisch lief eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, die Größen lagen aber leider nur zwischen 20-25 cm. Bis zum nächsten Treffen haben sie ja zeit zu wachsen und ihren Großeltern bescheid zu sagen |supergri. Grüße auch meine neuen beiden Freunde celler und Haiscore, die mich am Strand links und rechts von mir in die Zange genommen haben :m. Beim nächsten Treffen komme ich bestimmt wieder, diesmal aber wahrscheinlich als Einzelkämpfer, denn Fischerjunge ist dann wohl schon irgendwo im Mittelmeer :c. Werde ich beim 2. Treffen eigentlich zum Stammi befördert |kopfkrat. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



micha52 schrieb:


> also mal ehrlich liebe mod wir wollen doch nicht päpstlicher werden als der papst persönlich #c


 
Langt das nicht das Thomas und Jörg geschrieben haben das sie das nicht möchten ?????????? 
Es gibt bestimmte Spielregeln an die wir uns halten müssen.

Wenn wir die Bilder öffentlich einstellen dürfen denn machen wir dat auch ....... Wo ist Dein Problem ??#c


----------



## Andy1608

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> na gut.
> dann muss er es eben ändern.
> ist ja auch verständlich....




Schließlich machen wir Fladen Werbung und wollen dafür hier nichts Bezahlen:m
Is doch schon wieder Schwachsinn,wenn ich meine Fotoalben  auf ner privaten Seite habe und sie hier als Link rein setze
Gibt auch Leute die nicht nur Angelbilder haben, sondern auch noch Privat Fotoś auf Ihrer Seite:m


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ihr hattet bestimmt einen schönen Abend, dessen bin ich mir sicher.
> Die Bilder allerdings sollten hier schon so verlinkt sein das sie *jeder Boardie* sehen kann. Dafür ist dieses Anglerboard gedacht. Solch ein Album wo nur ausgewählte User gucken können ist nicht fair und wird auch nicht tolleriert.
> Ich bitte dich die Bilder für alle frei zu schalten oder den Link raus zu nehmen.



Oh sorry wenn ich gegen die Bordregeln verstoßen habe.:m

Ich stelle gern _einige_ Fotos im AB ein. Letztes mal hat aber auch keiner was gesagt und ich habe allen die angefragt haben den Link Zugang ermöglicht. Passiert mir nicht wieder. 

Ist halt so, das ich da nur ein begrenztes traffic frei habe und mir sonst Mehrkosten für den Webspace entstehen.

Ich wollte gern, dass sich die Teilnehmer auch Fotos in Originalqualität runterladen können und die anderen auch Ihre Fotos hochladen können. Freien Zugang ermögliche ich auch deshalb nicht damit da nicht irgendwelche Leute irgendwelchen Quatsch reinladen.

Es ist wie es ist! Ich werde mich hierfür zukünftig auf private Mails außerhalb des AB beschränken.

So hier nun ein paar Fotos vom Treffen.

Gruß aus Celle
Andreas

Nachtrag: Das sind von links nach rechts:

Oben: Hai-score, Petripol, Platte, gluefix, Fischerjunge01, Schwarzwusel, Andy1608, Pj6000

Unten: Falk1, UTE, nemles, celler

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/2924/cimg3602.jpg

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/1537/cimg3598.jpg

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/7774/cimg3615nl9.jpg
http://img14.*ih.us/img14/cimg3615nl9.jpg/1/w640.png


http://img22.*ih.us/img22/7033/cimg3624rn2.jpg
http://img22.*ih.us/img22/cimg3624rn2.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## Wiederanfänger

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hallo HAI-Score,

tolle Bilder.

Sch... dass mein Knie nicht da rauf wollte.

Kann mal jemand so nett sein und dem oberen Foto die Namen zuordnen?

Dann kann man ja schon mal für nächstes mal die Gesichter zuordnen.

Wäre nett.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo HAI-Score,
> 
> tolle Bilder.
> 
> Sch... dass mein Knie nicht da rauf wollte.
> 
> Kann mal jemand so nett sein und dem oberen Foto die Namen zuordnen?
> 
> Dann kann man ja schon mal für nächstes mal die Gesichter zuordnen.
> 
> Wäre nett.
> 
> Danke im voraus.
> 
> Gruß.
> 
> Wiederanfänger




Gute idee!

erledigt #6


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Also ich bin der Dicke ganz in grün mit Sturmhaube :m (3. von links, stehend). Haiscore ist der Dicke ganz in rot . ...entschuldige aber das musste jetzt sein


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

sorry, ich meinte natürlich 4. von links. Da hat sich jemand vorher versteckt :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Mahlzeit,
schöne Bilder hab ich doch gewußt. :m
Das soll übrigens kein böser Wille sein und ein Verstoß gegen Regeln ist es auch nicht. Es ist nur nicht erwünscht Bilder oder ähnliches auf Fremdseiten zu stellen wo man sich einloggen muß. Sicher jeder der anfragt kann das PW bekommen aber es gibt ne Menge Leute die wollen die Bilder gerne sehen und haben gar keinen Bock vorher noch PM´S zu schreiben um Zugang zu bekommen und sich dann auch noch einloggen müssen. 
Ein direkter Link auf das Foto ist dagegen kein Problem.
Weiterhin haben wir die Anglerboard Bildergalerie und wenn du mir sämtliche Bilder schickt dann stelle ich die dort ein und du hast gar keinen Traffik.
Das gilt auch für die Zukunft. Ich kann alle Bilder dort einstellen wenn es gewünscht wird. Ihr müßt mir die nur schicken. :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Das sind von links nach rechts:
> 
> Oben: Hai-score, Petripol, Platte, gluefix, Fischerjunge01, Schwarzwusel, Andy1608, Pj6000
> 
> Unten: Falk1, UTE, nemles, celler


 
Starfotograf: Micmacmicadomarco 


Nur der Ordnungshalber


----------



## Fischerjunge1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jup...schöne bilder.
und zwar ALLE! vielen dank hierfür
@hai-score:
merkwürdig wie so allmählich dein fischbrett immer voller wird.
als ob ihr zu zweit geangelt habt


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Starfotograf: Micmacmicadomarco
> 
> 
> Nur der Ordnungshalber



Danke,ich habe schon gedacht, dass man mich vergessen hat :m


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

und nein ich mache keine werbung für die fladen anzüge,meiner ist von kinetic.....

ps:sieht ja süß aus wie die ute den tom da an sich zieht  ;-)


----------



## JoseyWales

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

wie hab ich das vermisst....Alarm und Geschichten im Dahme Strang...

Mädels...das sieht Super aus...ich muss auch unbedingt mal wieder dabei sein...aber wie ich gelesen habe wurde aus Richtung Celle mal wieder Vollsuff gemeldet :q Beste Grüsse besonders an Euch beide...


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> wie hab ich das vermisst....Alarm und Geschichten im Dahme Strang...
> 
> Mädels...das sieht Super aus...ich muss auch unbedingt mal wieder dabei sein...aber wie ich gelesen habe wurde aus Richtung Celle mal wieder Vollsuff gemeldet :q Beste Grüsse besonders an Euch beide...




jaja,immer diese schlimmen celler.
ich kann sie auch nicht ab ;-)

dir aber auch ganz liebe grüsse zurück.......


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Versteh ich gar nicht, die aus Celle waren doch allen nüchtern |rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



JoseyWales schrieb:


> aber wie ich gelesen habe wurde aus Richtung Celle mal wieder Vollsuff gemeldet


 Jo dat kam sogar inner Tagesschau durch |supergri


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Mönsch seit ihr alle gemein,|uhoh:
nur weil jemand der Deutschen Sprache nicht mehr mächtig ist, muss das ja nicht am Alkohol liegen


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



platte schrieb:


> mönsch seit ihr alle gemein,|uhoh:
> Nur weil jemand der deutschen sprache nicht mehr mächtig ist, muss das ja nicht am alkohol liegen


 #6#6.....


----------



## dorsch.1

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

ich bin ja noch nicht lange in der anglerboard aber ich meine das die fangergebnisse auch mahl erweht werden müsten


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Hoch war glaube ich Tom mit 8 Platten, dann kamen welche mit 7, welche mit 5 usw. Der wenigste hatte glaube ich 3.:m


----------



## nemles

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Beim letzten Einholen kam Nr. 9 von sage und schreibe 8-9 cm mit raus :q

Die wär fast am Wattwurm erstickt, hat aber zum Glück nur an der Lippe gehakt und durfte auch wieder in die Fluten.


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Moin Männers wie gehts euch denn |wavey:. Ich glaube ich werde nochmal Ende März privat in Dahme angreifen :q. Der Strand scheint potential zu haben für Plattfisch. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

jaja,jetzt will er los und uns die ganzen fische weg fangen ;-)


----------



## HAI-score

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Also wir celler haben ja einen schönen Eindruck hinterlassen.#c

Kann mich an nix schlimmes erinnern.|bigeyes

lg Andreas


----------



## Platte

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Also wir celler haben ja einen schönen Eindruck hinterlassen.#c
> 
> Kann mich an nix schlimmes erinnern.|bigeyes
> 
> lg Andreas


Das geht mir danach auch immer so:vik:


----------



## celler

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

so,ich würde sagen der trööt hier kann geschlossen werden und wir machen im anderen laber trööt weiter.
sonst gibts hier wieder ärger.

glg matze


----------



## Schwarzwusel

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> so,ich würde sagen der trööt hier kann geschlossen werden und wir machen im anderen laber trööt weiter.
> sonst gibts hier wieder ärger.
> 
> glg matze


 Ruhig brauner ruhig.....


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*



celler schrieb:


> jaja,jetzt will er los und uns die ganzen fische weg fangen ;-)



:m..ich glaube soviel Glück werde ich nicht haben. Ich meine ja nur, dass das nächste Treffen doch erst nach Ostern stattfinden soll |kopfkrat...solange halte ich es aber nicht aus :m...Kann sich ja der ein oder andere anschließen, denn Fischerjunge ist auch bald nicht mehr da und alleine angeln ist langweilig.


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Dahme am 28.02.09*

Die Webcams auf Dahme.com zeigen eine nette Brandung - und noch stehen unsere Angeln voll montiert in Dahme. 

Ich glaube, das Weekend braucht eine Nachtsession... Außerdem haben die Kinder den Fisch weggefres...


----------

